# OCEAN one vintage



## WiZARD7

Unlike today, the first diver's watches were very large and provided the diver with no other additional functions except the display of the current time. It wasn't until the early 1950s, when the first diver's watches with a rotating bezel had been developed, that enables the diver to safely and accurately monitor the periods of his dives. To this era, in which a now legendary sports watch design was created, we pay tribute with the* STEINHART Ocean One Vintage..* and bow to the technical developments of yesteryear. *The Ocean One Vintage..* is therefore ideally suited to be the first watch in the STEINHART collection to feature the new* Swiss Made automatic caliber STEINHART ST.5...* But that's not the only highlight of this retro style dive watch. Above the golden hands and the dark gray dial with luminous paint in "Old Radium" colour bulges the tall sapphire crystal, with its double anti-reflective coating on the inside, reminiscent of the plastic crystals of watches from days gone by. This picture is framed with the new , unidirectional rotating diver's bezel, and the also new stainless steel case, which shines with partially polished and partially finely brushed surfaces. Design of yesterday combined with technology and materials of today, the*STEINHART Ocean One Vintage..* offers its wearer a rugged sports watch for everyday use, with a vintage look that makes one look at the watch, even when one already knows what time it is.









*Technical Details*
Type: OCEAN one vintage
Item no.: T0223

*Movement*
*Automatic caliber ST.5 11 1/2'' swiss made*
Hour, minute and central second
Hacking second
Anthracite galvanized bridges in cube-design
28,800 vibrations per hour
25 jewels
Shock protection with geometrically shaped, rotating spring
Decorated, skeletonized gold-plated rotor

*Functions*
hour and minute with Super Luminova vintage "old radium"
central second hand

Case: stainless steel ,polished and satin
Back: Stainless steel screwed, engraved
Diameter: 42 mm (1.65 inches), without crown
height: 16 mm
Weight: 190 g
Dial: vintage black
Crystal: *highly domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
Bezel: stainless steel black
Indices: Super Luminova vintage old radium
Lug width: 22mm
WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM
Strap: stainless steel 22 mm, screwed
Buckle: stainless steel, safety clasp


----------



## gmsmith

I feel like I really want to like this one, but can't get behind it.


----------



## mew88

nice touch with the pin hole lugs. Was expecting a smaller watch but at 42mm I think im out.


----------



## PHB

This is very interesting - I had seen the pics of the open back on facebook, so I was delighted to see the extra pics. Went to Steinhart website, added one to my cart and when I was about to trigger the order I thought, hold on a minute, what's the size on that thing? 42mm, wow. Then went to the OVM page, 42mm. Wow, you mean a vintage sub at 42mm? I paused for a bit and cancelled the order. 40mm max for me. I understand they might not be able to come up with a new case easily but the OVM is a large watch, so back to the drawing board for me too.


----------



## dainese

This will sell. Well. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

You can't please everyone when it comes to case sizing. I would have liked it to be a 44 mm. Regardless, I'm going to mull over ordering this one for a few months and see if I can get over those red accents, which I find to be a big distraction to its vintage theme. And I'd lose the bracelet too, most likely in favour of a nice leather strap to really draw out the look of that old radium lume.


----------



## Tony A.H

very Nicely Executed. 
LOVE the High Domed Crystal.


----------



## raymansg

And after trying for almost an hour, website was very slow as usual after a launch, I got one. Will deal with the bracelet after, I have just the leather strap for that. Red accent is a modern touch, I get it somewhat ... may not run easy with purists but I think I get it. Too bad they did not go with an exhibition caseback, would be nice for the 1st watch running ST5 to at least allow the wearer to see it in action.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I think I like this! Although I also would have liked a 40mm case. But that's no biggie, I love my OVM so the size thing is fine. 
Looks like a new design on the case, bezel and of course sapphire! 
Thumbs up!


Have a nice day.


----------



## picklepossy

Similarities??? 
















I would have preferred if Steinhart went with the styling cues of the Rolex. (Hahaha) The red doesn't do it for me. You either go with all the numbers 12,3,6,9 or not. The writing on the dial could have also been better laid out.


----------



## IslaTurbine

I personally like it, red and all.


----------



## TDR1982

I think the watch would grow on me but I'm on the fence re the numerals on the dial...

Love the lug holes.


----------



## godzillablues

I really like the looks of it. Undoubtedly inspired by the earliest submariners but nice all the same


----------



## Nauticqua

Got an email from steinhart this morning and raced to the site to check their new piece out. I gotta say, I was pretty excited to see the details of this homage. I was really hoping they would go with a 40mm case size. The 50mm lug to lug I find looks out of place on their watches, especially since they don't curve towards the wrist. Not too sure about a highly domed sapphires resistance to chipping and even shattering either. Probably a pass for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z

I believe this model is meant as a homage to the "369 dial" submariner 6200. Was really looking forward to this. But at 42mm and 190g I think I'm probably out too. Hopefully I can see the real item at Gnomon before deciding if there's a chance. So the bracelet is exactly the same as previous Ocean 1/VM right?

http://100percent-rolex.blogspot.sg/2011/09/once-in-lifetime-grail-6200-got-great.html


----------



## jiber172r

Just placed my order! Hopefully I'll be the first in Canada to get one! This is my first time going through Steinhart's checkout. I chose the Paypal option, and at the end of the checkout process there was no direct link to my paypal, and instead a message about getting an email from them later. Is this normal? Or did I accidentally select the other payment option?


----------



## godzillablues

The e mail you get after confirming order has a link to Paypal, make sure you complete that otherwise it sits in limbo, I made that error first time around!


----------



## jiber172r

godzillablues said:


> The e mail you get after confirming order has a link to Paypal, make sure you complete that otherwise it sits in limbo, I made that error first time around!


How long does that email take to arrive? I placed my order like 30 minutes ago and still no email


----------



## chbx

jiber172r said:


> How long does that email take to arrive? I placed my order like 30 minutes ago and still no email


check your spam


----------



## IIIJFRIII

I'm very sad , its nice but not for me. I was really hoping a Sean Connary homage watch like the one he wore.


----------



## mew88

Its inspired by the 3-6-9 dial subs but the proportions are thrown off balance imo.


----------



## godzillablues

jiber172r said:


> How long does that email take to arrive? I placed my order like 30 minutes ago and still no email


Mine arrived immediately, make sure it didn't head for a junk/spam folder


----------



## godzillablues

mew88 said:


> Its inspired by the 3-6-9 dial subs but the proportions are thrown off balance imo.


I think the less busy Steinhart dial looks better personally. If they had done an identikit copy everyone would have been moaning about that, they cant win really...


----------



## ObZerver

picklepossy said:


> Similarities???
> I would have preferred if Steinhart went with the styling cues of the Rolex. (Hahaha) The red doesn't do it for me. You either go with all the numbers 12,3,6,9 or not. The writing on the dial could have also been better laid out.


You must be joking, right?

Just Google "rolex submariner 3 6 9 dial".


----------



## bvc2005

What's the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## soaking.fused

It is a nice design, indeed. I echo others members in saying I am out at 42mm. I would have been more inclined to buy a 39-40mm case with 20mm lugs.


----------



## sunster

bvc2005 said:


> What's the lug to lug measurement?


22


----------



## ekeko

Just ordered one and am looking forward to another beautiful watch from these guys. Understand it isn't for everyone but size suits my wrist and gilt 3-6-9 dial has nice retro feel about it.


----------



## Tony A.H

jiber172r said:


> How long does that email take to arrive? I placed my order like 30 minutes ago and still no email


e mails arrive in a Flash.

but don't forget. is the Busiest time of the year for Steinhart , so replies may take a few Days. PLUS it's Friday approaching an off work weekend ;-)


----------



## sduford

I love it, just ordered one along with a nice dark brown leather strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949

bvc2005 said:


> What's the lug to lug measurement?


I think this means from 12:00 lugs to 6:00 lugs...at least that's what I would like know...


----------



## jeffro100

I ordered one, but paused before submitting payment. As others have said, the 42mm throws me off a bit. I already have a Raven Vintage, so may end up passing on this one. I am sure I will regret it later! I am sure many, many people will be happy with this piece :-!


----------



## bvc2005

Yup. Lug to lug distance. Anything over 50mm, and it's simply too big for my puny 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TDR1982

I think the watch would grow on me but I'm on the fence re the numerals on the dial...

Love the lug holes.


----------



## roadie

Sorry, this model just doesn't do anything for me. As some one else pointed out I'm very surprised that Gunter didn't launch a model with a display caseback to show off the new movement. Still a big fan though!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi,

I do like the looks and specks of this new *STEINHART Ocean One Vintage*. Having used "older or now vintage" Rolex Subs, namely ref. 6204, 5510, 5513 & 5517 a long time ago, I found them all too small for me and they were not tough enough for the job in hand; I recall breaking at least three Rollies - Rollies are good for diving, but not for the very abusive activities...IMHO ETA 2824-2, ETA 2892-A2 and their derivatives are much more robust and stronger movements at least for certain jobs... b-) But then again Rollies are classic dive watches, do have classic looks and sell well...|>

Of course Steinhart Ocean One Vintage pays a very close tribute to Rollie ref. 6200, see The First Rolex Submariner Ref 6200 Big Crown 200 Meter Waterproof during Day Trip to Geneva | Rolex Passion Report and Antiquorum - ROLEX, REF. 6200, SUBMARINER, "EXPLORER DIAL" Rolex, Oyster Perpetual, Submariner, case No. 32239X, Ref. 6200. Made circa 1955. Fine and very rare, center seconds, self-winding, waterresistant, stainless steel diver's wristwatch with bi- but at the same time Steinhart Ocean One Vintage is completely new modernized watch with the new inhouse Swiss made *11 1/2'' *automatic *caliber Steinhart ST.5 *movement, which I believe is more robust and stronger than Rollies' movements way back then and today, since Steinhart ST.5 is based on ETA 2824-2, but is also heavily modified.

Furthermore, I quess that Steinhart Ocean One Vintage will have its own "modern" presence rightfully earned, as Steinhart Ocean One Vintage is overall bigger, has 42mm diameter, has wider lug width (22mm), is thicker (16mm), weights more (190g) and has deeper depth rating (300m) than Rollie ref. 6200. As a side note, if I recall correctly Rollie ref. 6200s were made only in 1954 and had automatic caliber A296 movement (A296 was the chronometer version of A260). I don't think that many Rollie ref. 6200s were made after all, but unfortunately I don't know the exact production amount.

Yeaps, it could have been even 44mm diameter, but 42mm diameter is perfectly fine; I'm glad it isn't 40mm or smaller diameter, because there're already enough 40mm diameter Rolex homages/tributes on the market.

I personally like Steinhart Ocean One Vintage looks, high domed crystal, red and all; very nicely executed Steinhart. :-!

And yes, I also ordered one Steinhart Ocean One Vintage watch for myself


----------



## jjolly

PHB said:


> ... went to the OVM page, 42mm. Wow, you mean a vintage sub at 42mm? I paused for a bit and cancelled the order. 40mm max for me


I would go and find a Raven vintage. Better looking watch (IMHO) and the right size.


----------



## ghostryder

I like it and ordered one (although, I also have not received a response e-mail to pay yet). :think:

Side-by-side comparison to the watch that inspired the O1V (Rolex pic borrowed from rolexpassionreport.com:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Uwe W. said:


> You can't please everyone when it comes to case sizing. I would have liked it to be a 44 mm. Regardless, I'm going to mull over ordering this one for a few months and see if I can get over those red accents, which I find to be a big distraction to its vintage theme. And I'd lose the bracelet too, most likely in favour of a nice leather strap to really draw out the look of that old radium lume.





raymansg said:


> And after trying for almost an hour, website was very slow as usual after a launch, I got one. Will deal with the bracelet after, I have just the leather strap for that. Red accent is a modern touch, I get it somewhat ... may not run easy with purists but I think I get it. Too bad they did not go with an exhibition caseback, would be nice for the 1st watch running ST5 to at least allow the wearer to see it in action.


The red accent is not a modern touch. It is actually referencing the old "Red triangle Subs" of the 1950s:


----------



## toxicavenger

I think this watch looks great!! It has so many things going for it also: high dome sapphire with double ar (not to common at all), a 2824 style movement that has been modified more than just the rotor (which is the most common mod by small companies), spring bar holes, great finish on the case, one of their traditional robust bracelet's, under 1k which seems like some of the other micro brands issuing these type of watches have gone over, reliable delivery times (not 1-3 years out from purchase date), avaliable parts afterwards and a good business model.

My only deal is I am in the 40mm camp. I can wear a 42mm Seiko MM perfectly but the case on it bevels in so it doesn't rub on my deformed wrist bone. A normal 42mm does this all of the time.

I hope everyone is able to get one before they run out.


----------



## Uwe W.

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The red accent is not a modern touch. It is actually referencing the old "Red triangle Subs" of the 1950s:


I didn't realise that vintage Rolex subs had red anodized crown tubes... which by the way is what I find most jarring about the Ocean 1 Vintage design. For _*me*_, it ruins the vibe of what otherwise looks to be a nice vintage timepiece. I'm not a fan of the red bezel indicator either, but I'm sure that could be easily remedied by a bezel swap.

And it's a shame that it doesn't have an acrylic crystal, which might have made me order one now, but instead I'm going to revisit the idea of buying this model in the New Year.


----------



## neolamp

I really like the watch but unlike the majority so far I would have preferred a larger case. At first glance I did think of Raven. Nice piece and way to go Steinhart!


----------



## dcdude

I, too, got the email this morning. I believe that it's nice looking and a good value.

Steinhart is in the business of selling watches, which often involves sometimes paradoxical market segments. They need to cater to contemporary tastes and people who want a watch to wear every day as well as to watch geeks and collectors. For many younger guys, 44mm is the minimum. Like it or not, 42mm seems like the new standard size for a dive watch, just as 40mm used to be. If it was 40mm or smaller, some would complain that it looks "too much" like the Rolex. I guess they just can't win.

Does anyone else do a curved sapphire crystal? Is that some sort of engineering achievement?


----------



## heatscore

dcdude said:


> Does anyone else do a curved sapphire crystal? Is that some sort of engineering achievement?


The Speedmaster "sapphire sandwich" has domed crystal.

I would have preferred acrylic also, but I ordered one anyway.


----------



## N1ck_

dcdude said:


> Does anyone else do a curved sapphire crystal? Is that some sort of engineering achievement?


I don't get how everyone seems to like a domed sapphire crystal (or glass). 
I sent Steinhart an email and asked if they can replace the domed sapphire with a regular flat sapphire crystal.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I had been in a long moment of being speechless ever since the announcement of the release was made several hours ago... No... it's not that i'm awed by the release. 
It's somekind of mix feeling on this release. Partially a little upset, partially a little glad.

On the positive side... what's there...
1. New model released with IN-HOUSE decoration, built by ETA movement with proven reliability over a long period of possession and usage. Ease of future servicing as well as durability.
2. As "promised", a vintage design on the dive watch from the 50's to 60's era, re-introduced in this new age with modern manufacturing workmanship, and of course, over the years improved design on movement construction. Although, still some kind of a little far away from the Connery Homage.

Onto the negatives... what's not there...
1. It's coming to the end of 2013, and the same sized same contour case for the sporty range? They had the previously released models on sized 42, 43, 44 cases... i couldn't see why STEINHART couldn't come out with a 40mm design that have bigger potentials for future releases, especially if they want to come out with dress piece(where most of the dress watches in the market are sized lesser than 40. 38mm average to be exact.) in years ahead... Not much new benchmarks on case design this year. Ok...ok... I have to admit, there's some difference on the case there. It's more curvy, and more stream lined than the other Ocean One cases... but to me... it's just a minor cosmetic improvement and polishing. That's all...
2. Define Vintage? I have no idea what kind of movement was used in the original Rolex 6200 version. It seems to be a hand-wind movement. That's what Vintage is about! Vintage is not about domed glass crystal, and vintage caramel/washed out yellow lume on the dial, although the STEINHART release is a little modern enhancement on the durability over... err... Acrylic in the heydays... Movements used is one another thing that brings in the taste of Vintage more stronger on sense. Ditch the rotor! Make this a hand-wind as well! Perhaps not a modified Unitas 649x, but certainly a 2801 fit's the bill of the internal movement space...? Since the case back does not comes with an exposing window... what's the purpose of keeping the rotor in this VINTAGE HOMAGE?

In the past few numbers of new models releases, i would not hesitate to spread the news to other forums. But this time round... personally... I was wondering, after 10yrs... had the STEINHART design team hit the bottleneck in design ideas?


----------



## Ed.YANG

eXis10z said:


> I believe this model is meant as a homage to the "369 dial" submariner 6200. Was really looking forward to this. But at 42mm and 190g I think I'm probably out too. Hopefully I can see the real item at Gnomon before deciding if there's a chance. So the bracelet is exactly the same as previous Ocean 1/VM right?
> 
> 100PERCENT-Rolex: Once in a lifetime!!! Grail 6200 got a great home!


Instead of regarding this new release as a total Rollie homage...
I thought differently... it's more like a modern Blancpain and Rolex mix breed.
this...








plus this...








equals... err...


----------



## Hoppyjr

I'm all over this one. I find "real" Submariners too small and this will be a perfect size on NATO straps. I like the looks and find it a much less expensive alternative to the MKII offerings. Glad to see domed crystal and drilled lugs. Now, let's hope they ship soon!


----------



## TGD3123

all submariners were automatic..

if Steinhart was to change to a hand wind movement it would most likely have a push-down crown. That wouldn't make for a great dive watch.



Ed.YANG said:


> I had been in a long moment of being speechless ever since the announcement of the release was made several hours ago... No... it's not that i'm awed by the release.
> It's somekind of mix feeling on this release. Partially a little upset, partially a little glad.
> 
> On the positive side... what's there...
> 1. New model released with IN-HOUSE decoration, built by ETA movement with proven reliability over a long period of possession and usage. Ease of future servicing as well as durability.
> 2. As "promised", a vintage design on the dive watch from the 50's to 60's era, re-introduced in this new age with modern manufacturing workmanship, and of course, over the years improved design on movement construction. Although, still some kind of a little far away from the Connery Homage.
> 
> Onto the negatives... what's not there...
> 1. It's coming to the end of 2013, and the same sized same contour case for the sporty range? They had the previously released models on sized 42, 43, 44 cases... i couldn't see why STEINHART couldn't come out with a 40mm design that have bigger potentials for future releases, especially if they want to come out with dress piece(where most of the dress watches in the market are sized lesser than 40. 38mm average to be exact.) in years ahead... Not much new benchmarks on case design this year. Ok...ok... I have to admit, there's some difference on the case there. It's more curvy, and more stream lined than the other Ocean One cases... but to me... it's just a minor cosmetic improvement and polishing. That's all...
> *2. Define Vintage? I have no idea what kind of movement was used in the original Rolex 6200 version. It seems to be a hand-wind movement. That's what Vintage is about! Vintage is not about domed glass crystal, and vintage caramel/washed out yellow lume on the dial, although the STEINHART release is a little modern enhancement on the durability over... err... Acrylic in the heydays... Movements used is one another thing that brings in the taste of Vintage more stronger on sense. Ditch the rotor! Make this a hand-wind as well! Perhaps not a modified Unitas 649x, but certainly a 2801 fit's the bill of the internal movement space...? Since the case back does not comes with an exposing window... what's the purpose of keeping the rotor in this VINTAGE HOMAGE?*
> 
> In the past few numbers of new models releases, i would not hesitate to spread the news to other forums. But this time round... personally... I was wondering, after 10yrs... had the STEINHART design team hit the bottleneck in design ideas?


----------



## Ed.YANG

TGD3123 said:


> all submariners were automatic...


Of course... undeniably... after some failures in the past...
Revisiting a Divers' Classic: The Rolex Submariner | WATCHTIME.COM


----------



## TheDeep

Wow, love this one (red high lights) and have one coming!

Glad they didn't make it in the women's 40mm size.


----------



## frogmeister

I like it on the hole and at 42mm it's about right for me.....like others have said, 44mm would be spot on as a modern day interpretation. I'm still undecided about purchasing an OVM though, so I doubt this will get a look in before that decision is made. Like the new direction in movements too.


----------



## Ipromise

This one's a pass for me too. Pretty enough, and like another poster said, first thing it reminded me of was the Fifty Fathoms. It would have been nice to see a 40 or 41 mm case, but the real killer for me was the 16mm height! You can forget a shirt cuff...


----------



## Fullers1845

As others have said, the red triangle on the bezel has been around for a long time:










The red crown tube, OTOH is much more recent...










And not very attractive, IMO... ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

Kudos to Steinhart on the Ocean One Vintage. Styalistic improvements over Raven and MkII are the 3-6-9 dial, the great looking vintagized lume, and let's not forget a new in-house Steinhart movement. Well done!

Nevertheless, this is basically a re-tooled Ocean One case and bracelet with a new style of bezel. I cannot pull off 42mm with that flat Ocean case design.


----------



## TGD3123

Pretty excited they went with a 3-6-9 dial. The beveled edges are a nice touch too. It'll look good next to my modded OVM/6538.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Ed,



Ed.YANG said:


> Instead of regarding this new release as a total Rollie homage...
> I thought differently... it's more like a modern Blancpain and Rolex mix breed.
> this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equals... err...


There maybe something little similar with modern BP FF, but I believe that Steinhart Ocean One Vintage is the modern tribute version of Rolex ref. 6200, see my earlier post with links here OCEAN one vintage - Page 4 but of course I can be wrong...Anyway, whether it is modern Rolex 6200 tribute or modern combo tribute of BP FF & Rolex, I think that Steinhart made the homerun here :-!

Honestly, I would have preferred a 44mm diameter watch with a flat crystal, but since this is a modern tribute watch I'm also happy with the 42mm diameter case and the highly domed crystal - as the 42mm diameter case with the highly domed crystal fits the bill here perfectly. 

However there seems to be a lot of people, who would like to have a 40mm diameter case, therefore it would be a smart move for Steinhart to release also a 40mm version with a less domed crystal (lets say about 13mm thick watch).

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## sduford

MeatHanky said:


> This one's a pass for me too. Pretty enough, and like another poster said, first thing it reminded me of was the Fifty Fathoms. It would have been nice to see a 40 or 41 mm case, but the real killer for me was the 16mm height! You can forget a shirt cuff...


Actually, some 3mm of that is the dome crystal, so it should bother shirt sleeves too much. In any case for me this will be an outdoors watch, not a dress watch.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

> However there seems to be a lot of people, who would like to have a 40mm diameter case, therefore it would be a smart move for Steinhart to release also a 40mm version with a less domed crystal (lets say about 13mm thick watch).
> 
> Just my 2 Cents


Maybe they should have done two versions, a 40mm and a 44! But then people would have asked for a 38 and a 47...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

I like it very much. Everything. Its size, no date, gilted hands, lume, bezel, domed cristal... 
I'll order one for sure; before I just need to decide if previously I sale my Ocean Pepsi GMT or not.


----------



## subrosa

Just bought the OVM, but I do like this model. I enjoy the vintage queues that seem to have been abandoned by the larger companies. 

My personal taste is more towards the OVM, but I love the non-busy dial on this guy, and the numbers on the dials remind me of my older vintage divers.


----------



## zetaplus93

I'm going to pass on this one. Unfortunately, 42mm is just too big for me. I've the Raven Vintage 40mm, which hits all the nails for me.

The decorated movement does look nice, as does the red accents.

Here's to hoping for a smaller 38mm or 40mm in Steinhart's future.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

TGD3123 said:


> Pretty excited they went with a 3-6-9 dial. The beveled edges are a nice touch too. It'll look good next to my modded OVM/6538.
> 
> View attachment 1304205


Oh my. I think I'm in love...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Uwe W. said:


> I didn't realise that vintage Rolex subs had red anodized crown tubes... which by the way is what I find most jarring about the Ocean 1 Vintage design. For _*me*_, it ruins the vibe of what otherwise looks to be a nice vintage timepiece. I'm not a fan of the red bezel indicator either, but I'm sure that could be easily remedied by a bezel swap.
> 
> And it's a shame that it doesn't have an acrylic crystal, which might have made me order one now, but instead I'm going to revisit the idea of buying this model in the New Year.


I see, I hadn't even noticed the crown tube was red...I agree with you on that one.

Acrylic would've been cool. I've had the pleasure of owning a few watches with acrylic and they are certainly magical.


----------



## Soulspawn

does anyone know how long it takes for a new release to get delivered out?
wondering if i will get this by christmas... *finger crossed*


----------



## I_C_E_D

Soulspawn said:


> does anyone know how long it takes for a new release to get delivered out?
> wondering if i will get this by christmas... *finger crossed*


For my racetimer I think I got it within 2 weeks? Took them over a week to ship it. Now with the limited edition Triton... that took 2 months plus to ship aha.


----------



## Soulspawn

I_C_E_D said:


> For my racetimer I think I got it within 2 weeks? Took them over a week to ship it. Now with the limited edition Triton... that took 2 months plus to ship aha.


hmmm christmas might be tight then! =(


----------



## pavel36

Personally, I would like to see something other than another Rolex homage in the upcoming steinhart diving models. Yes they are nice, but there are so many of them already. I myself have 3 of that line (ocean 1 black, 44 GMT, ovm).... I am not saying that they don't have variety but it is pretty much limited to the Tritons and Ocean 2.... I would love to see something among the lines of Ulysse Nardin Maxy Diver or panerai submersible themes... just something fresh, other than another Rolex one...
don't me wrong I love Steinhart watches, otherwise I would not have so many of them...


----------



## Dennis Smith

That high double domed sapphire crystal is phenomenally beautiful. Only a couple other manufacturers have been able to do this, but it looks especially beautiful on this watch. I'm not one for making a watch look vintage by using "aged" lum...which I like to refer to as "Yak Piss" lum, but this watch really sings as a package. I might even buy one if it were 40mm. Nice going!


----------



## sduford

Dennis Smith said:


> That high double domed sapphire crystal is phenomenally beautiful. Only a couple other manufacturers have been able to do this, but it looks especially beautiful on this watch. I'm not one for making a watch look vintage by using "aged" lum...which I like to refer to as "Yak Piss" lum, but this watch really sings as a package. I might even buy one if it were 40mm. Nice going!


I agree, and look at the second an third pics in the OP, how the light plays off the dome and the golden hands, and how the colors of the hands complemented the colors of the dial and lume. Very we'll done.

Tissot Le Locle, Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on the way...


----------



## curt941

I think what I like most is that they went away from their old style Mercedes hour hand that went from skinny at the post to fatter at the "mercedes". That always looked stupid to me.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Agree. These are good looking hands.


----------



## godzillablues

Looking forward to this one arriving. The more I look at it the more I think it is the best dive watch in the Steinhart line, overtaking the OVM. The red accents on bezel and crown tube are a fantastic little touch. Rather than just ape a 60 year old design they have added their own little twists. 42mm is probably my favourite size for a dive watch so glad they went that route.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Does anyone know if these are actually in stock, or is this a pre-order situation? I've emailed Steinhart and sent them a Facebook message, but haven't received any answer...


----------



## N1ck_

Hoppyjr said:


> Does anyone know if these are actually in stock, or is this a pre-order situation? I've emailed Steinhart and sent them a Facebook message, but haven't received any answer...


Someone mentioned that there were some watches in production (or almost finished). However steinhart also said that their new watch will release early 2014. So perhaps there are a few lucky ones that will still get it in 2013 but the majority in 2014.


----------



## Hoppyjr

N1ck_ said:


> Someone mentioned that there were some watches in production (or almost finished). However steinhart also said that their new watch will release early 2014. So perhaps there are a few lucky ones that will still get it in 2013 but the majority in 2014.


Thanks. Let's hope for no first-run problems (as with the vintage GMT)


----------



## dcdude

pavel36 said:


> Personally, I would like to see something other than another Rolex homage in the upcoming steinhart diving models. Yes they are nice, but there are so many of them already. I myself have 3 of that line (ocean 1 black, 44 GMT, ovm).... I am not saying that they don't have variety but it is pretty much limited to the Tritons and Ocean 2.... I would love to see something among the lines of Ulysse Nardin Maxy Diver or panerai submersible themes... just something fresh, other than another Rolex one...don't me wrong I love Steinhart watches, otherwise I would not have so many of them...


I agree from a creativity standpoint, but from a business standpoint, staying with familiar Rolex-oriented designs is a safer bet for sales volume. A small watch company can't afford any "duds."

I think I like just about everything about it. I don't have anything "vintage-look" yet. The 3-6-9 reminds me of a pilot watch, which I don't have currently either. This could scratch two itches, but it would be a true impulse buy. I've had my eye on a Steinhart for a while. Never knew about it until I got the e-mail from them...good marketing!


----------



## Soulspawn

A noob question here, but do I need special tools to remove the back case and see the movement? I assume it can't be as easy as screwing open the back case with my hands like a jar. 
If so what are these tools and Are these tools expensive? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Soulspawn said:


> A noob question here, but do I need special tools to remove the back case and see the movement? I assume it can't be as easy as screwing open the back case with my hands like a jar.
> If so what are these tools and Are these tools expensive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Generally you need a case back tool, but why the heck would you want to open it up and risk compromising water resistance???? Look at that photos or buy a watch with a display back. Sometimes I don't understand noobs.....


----------



## Soulspawn

Hoppyjr said:


> Generally you need a case back tool, but why the heck would you want to open it up and risk compromising water resistance???? Look at that photos or buy a watch with a display back. Sometimes I don't understand noobs.....


What I don't understand is why a company would go to the trouble of making a new movement only to hide it behind a case back. What's the point of even decorating the movement if no one will see it. And the only way to do so in real life in using a tool and risking the water resistance. 
People are buying this watch, in part because of said movement, so applying your logic then maybe I should just print out the pictures of the watch and be happy looking at pictures. Or support another watch company.....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea

Soulspawn said:


> What I don't understand is why a company would go to the trouble of making a new movement only to hide it behind a case back. What's the point of even decorating the movement if no one will see it. And the only way to do so in real life in using a tool and risking the water resistance.
> People are buying this watch, in part because of said movement, so applying your logic then maybe I should just print out the pictures of the watch and be happy looking at pictures. Or support another watch company.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The part I'm confused about is that you'll open it up to see something that you can find in pictures and then you'll have to screw it back on to actually use the watch.

Dive watches historically do not have display backs and it has mainly happened in recent years when companies are doing it to show off their movements. Purists prefer the closed back as it's one less seal that can fail. There are many watches out there with better decorated movements sitting happily behind a closed back.

If you like this one, I suggest getting it and another different display back watch to cure the itch. Having a display back was cool at first, but the novelty of it wore off for me. Display backs get grimy and dirty and when the weather is hot/humid, it sticks to my skin. No bueno.


----------



## Soulspawn

RTea said:


> The part I'm confused about is that you'll open it up to see something that you can find in pictures and then you'll have to screw it back on to actually use the watch.
> 
> Dive watches historically do not have display backs and it has mainly happened in recent years when companies are doing it to show off their movements. Purists prefer the closed back as it's one less seal that can fail. There are many watches out there with better decorated movements sitting happily behind a closed back.
> 
> If you like this one, I suggest getting it and another different display back watch to cure the itch. Having a display back was cool at first, but the novelty of it wore off for me. Display backs get grimy and dirty and when the weather is hot/humid, it sticks to my skin. No bueno.


I have bought this watch and my initial question was in regards to what tools were required to open a base back. 
As many have voiced previously, I also feel that not having the movement displayed is a waste considering it is a much anticipated movement.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## subrosa

Soulspawn said:


> I have bought this watch and my initial question was in regards to what tools were required to open a base back.
> As many have voiced previously, I also feel that not having the movement displayed is a waste considering it is a much anticipated movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have a feeling they had the movement ready and this watch was designed prior, so this just happened to be the first watch using the movement.

Love the classic solid caseback with a beautiful movement that might only be see by the watch maker.


----------



## RTea

Soulspawn said:


> I have bought this watch and my initial question was in regards to what tools were required to open a base back.
> As many have voiced previously, I also feel that not having the movement displayed is a waste considering it is a much anticipated movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Any general adjustable case back opener should work but other than strap changes, I wouldn't touch anything myself personally. Unless you have the exact tool, it would be tough not to leave marks on the case back.

Maybe with enough inquiries, Steinhart can make a display back.


----------



## Ed.YANG

One thing i can understand why Soulspawn would want to open his case back... was already mentioned or hinted before in my previous post, this new movement will stir some curiosity from fellow STEINHART fans. However, when STEINHART chose to put in this new movement into their new release with concealed caseback, the decorations on the movement will seems to be a waste. Would it be better if undecorated ETA2801 manual / ETA2824 auto / Soprod A10 was chosen for this Vintage model? At least... most of us would have got a rough idea how does those movements cosmetically looks like.
Should ST-5 had arrived earlier, and used in dress piece like the Dial A or B Fliegers that comes with exposed casebacks, which were released earlier... Soulspawn may not have such curiosity to pop up the case to take a look at the movement.


----------



## Uwe W.

Undoubtedly the movement will see widespread use throughout Steinhart's collection, so there will be models in the future with display backs to satisfy those who want to see it. As for why they would decorate a movement to only hide it in a solid case back, it's probably because it's the only version of the movement that will be produced. If you're manufacturing hundreds upon hundreds of movements it doesn't make any sense to have both an undecorated and a decorated version of it.


----------



## Soulspawn

RTea said:


> Gotcha. Any general adjustable case back opener should work but other than strap changes, I wouldn't touch anything myself personally. Unless you have the exact tool, it would be tough not to leave marks on the case back.
> 
> Maybe with enough inquiries, Steinhart can make a display back.


Yeah. I would hate to scratch or damage my watch just to satisfy my curiosity. And knowing how clumsy I am, trying to do something like removing the back case really is a bad idea.

The only and best solution is to buy another watch when they release a exhibition case model. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Ed.YANG said:


> One thing i can understand why Soulspawn would want to open his case back... was already mentioned or hinted before in my previous post, this new movement will stir some curiosity from fellow STEINHART fans. However, when STEINHART chose to put in this new movement into their new release with concealed caseback, the decorations on the movement will seems to be a waste. Would it be better if undecorated ETA2801 manual / ETA2824 auto / Soprod A10 was chosen for this Vintage model? At least... most of us would have got a rough idea how does those movements cosmetically looks like.
> Should ST-5 had arrived earlier, and used in dress piece like the Dial A or B Fliegers that comes with exposed casebacks, which were released earlier... Soulspawn may not have such curiosity to pop up the case to take a look at the movement.


Yeah. I just want to see how the movement looks in real life. And see if the "waffle" engraving really does look like a manhole cover! 
Regardless, I'm very excited to have ordered the watch. As a company which sells watches to the world, it'll be tough to satisfy every wearing wants, and this ticks just the right boxes for me. So kudos to the steinhart team and Mr. Gunter.

Out of all the new models (and boy has there been a lot of fantastic ones) this year, this one speaks the most to me.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwatch13

Is this the same case as the other Oceans? I don't like that gap between the case and lugs if you put on a leather strap instead of their bracelet.


----------



## kelt

bigwatch13 said:


> Is this the same case as the other Oceans? I don't like that gap between the case and lugs if you put on a leather strap instead of their bracelet.


There are leather straps with curved ends available.


----------



## godzillablues

Soulspawn said:


> A noob question here, but do I need special tools to remove the back case and see the movement? I assume it can't be as easy as screwing open the back case with my hands like a jar.
> If so what are these tools and Are these tools expensive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You can get a tool quite easily and they aren't expensive. They have a fixed position peg and the other can be slackened off and positioned along a slot in the tool bar to give the desired distance between opposing case slots. Done carefully it is easy enough to remove the case back without damage at all. The main thing is to ensure the tool pegs are vertical, positioned accurately against deepest part of the slots and ensure you have a good firm contact when you start applying pressure to open. Fail to do this and then the tool could slip and cause scratches.


----------



## godzillablues

bigwatch13 said:


> Is this the same case as the other Oceans? I don't like that gap between the case and lugs if you put on a leather strap instead of their bracelet.


Thats not an issue purely attributable to Steinhart, pretty much every watch has that....


----------



## heatscore

godzillablues said:


> Thats not an issue purely attributable to Steinhart, pretty much every watch has that....


It is more pronounced on Steinharts. The lug holes on these watches (at least the Ocean series) are quite far away from the case. So much so that the gap between the case and any strap is unusually large. I have even tried a curved end Hirsch strap without success. The gap was so large that when you went to put the watch on, the strap end would slip out of position.

The drilled through holes on the vintage make it easy to see. They are right on the end of the lug. There are other watches that have this characteristic, but certainly not every watch.









For me, its bracelet or nato on Oceans.


----------



## kewy

I just ordered one of these, this will go nicely with my OVM!

Does anyone know when these will be shipped out?


----------



## surfers

Does anybody know which movement is ST.5 based on?


----------



## hanzo

surfers said:


> Does anybody know which movement is ST.5 based on?


ETA 2824.. quite obvious


----------



## kelt

heatscore said:


> It is more pronounced on Steinharts. The lug holes on these watches (at least the Ocean series) are quite far away from the case. So much so that the gap between the case and any strap is unusually large. I have even tried a curved end Hirsch strap without success. The gap was so large that when you went to put the watch on, the strap end would slip out of position.
> 
> The drilled through holes on the vintage make it easy to see. They are right on the end of the lug. There are other watches that have this characteristic, but certainly not every watch.
> 
> For me, its bracelet or nato on Oceans.


The lug tip are slanted, the hole looks close to the end on the outside but not so much on the Inside.
View attachment 1303759


If you are not happy with the gap on the Steinhart Ocean One cases when wearing it on anything but the bracelet, do not buy a Sea Dweller or a Black Bay where the gap is huge compounded by a thick case body and down slanted lugs.
The Steinhart case design is typically different from the Rolex lookalike in that its cse body is narrow and the lugs are very flat .

Tudor Black Bay case wall


----------



## at2011

Can't wait for them to make an exact carbon copy of the vintage BP fifty fathoms. Hope they can even copy the "Blancpain Fifty Fathoms" text onto the dial.


----------



## mlb212

at2011 said:


> Can't wait for them to make an exact carbon copy of the vintage BP fifty fathoms. Hope they can even copy the "Blancpain Fifty Fathoms" text onto the dial.


and you only eat pizza from napoli, never listen to cover songs, only listen to jokes by the first person to tell them, never go into a building with greek or roman design, gotta give up your car too as that was invented in germany and yours is an hommage to the origional...sucks to never touch anything that is an "hommage"


----------



## Hoppyjr

mlb212 said:


> and you only eat pizza from napoli, never listen to cover songs, only listen to jokes by the first person to tell them, never go into a building with greek or roman design, gotta give up your car too as that was invented in germany and yours is an hommage to the origional...sucks to never touch anything that is an "hommage"


^^^ THIS !


----------



## kewy

Haters gonna hate

The quality of my OVM is amazing, even when comparing with a mates Rolex Sub.

Can't wait to get my hands on the O1V!


----------



## picklepossy

kewy said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> The quality of my OVM is amazing, even when comparing with a mates Rolex Sub.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on the O1V!


Seriously? Your going to compare your OVM with your friends Rolex. You cannot put Steinhart in the same category as Rolex. Yes the prices are very good from Steinhart but overall, there is just no comparison.

The only reason Steinhart is doing well is because of the homage pieces there making. If they completely went off track and did there own designs how well would they be doing then? Probably not as good and be one of the lower end micro brands. So for the last 10 years homages have been driving the business. I dare them to change there outlook and take a risk. Let's see what happens then.


----------



## JeffW2

picklepossy said:


> Seriously? Your going to compare your OVM with your friends Rolex. You cannot put Steinhart in the same category as Rolex. Yes the prices are very good from Steinhart but overall, there is just no comparison.
> 
> The only reason Steinhart is doing well is because of the homage pieces there making. If they completely went off track and did there own designs how well would they be doing then? Probably not as good and be one of the lower end micro brands. So for the last 10 years homages have been driving the business. I dare them to change there outlook and take a risk. Let's see what happens then.


Sorry, but I love the Triton Bronze. I do not have a Rolex homage, but I would buy the Steinhart before the Rolex. I like the size better and there are more options without the cyclops.

Jeff


----------



## Hoppyjr

The whole "Rolex homage" thing is so common because these are proven designs that many people like. It just makes sense to use similar styling cues, as this allows for a measure of instant attraction. I don't have a problem with Steinhart and think they do give great value for the price.


----------



## Soulspawn

Hoppyjr said:


> The whole "Rolex homage" thing is so common because these are proven designs that many people like. It just makes sense to use similar styling cues, as this allows for a measure of instant attraction. I don't have a problem with Steinhart and think they do give great value for the price.


Thumbs up to what he said.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian062388

picklepossy said:


> Seriously? Your going to compare your OVM with your friends Rolex. You cannot put Steinhart in the same category as Rolex. Yes the prices are very good from Steinhart but overall, there is just no comparison.
> 
> The only reason Steinhart is doing well is because of the homage pieces there making. If they completely went off track and did there own designs how well would they be doing then? Probably not as good and be one of the lower end micro brands. So for the last 10 years homages have been driving the business. I dare them to change there outlook and take a risk. Let's see what happens then.


I'm pretty sure that many of their own designs have been quite popular...which can be seen by searching the Steinhart threads. Obviously they aren't in the same league as Rolex, but they make excellent pieces.

Not to go off topic, but if you're going to rip on someone/something, at least use proper grammar and spelling.


----------



## kewy

No point replying to these trolls

Back on topic, anyone know when these will be shipped?


----------



## heatscore

Just checked the Steinhart site, and the Vintage is sold out; that was pretty quick.


----------



## kelt

picklepossy said:


> Seriously? Your going to compare your OVM with your friends Rolex. You cannot put Steinhart in the same category as Rolex. Yes the prices are very good from Steinhart but overall, there is just no comparison.
> 
> The only reason Steinhart is doing well is because of the homage pieces there making. If they completely went off track and did there own designs how well would they be doing then? Probably not as good and be one of the lower end micro brands. So for the last 10 years homages have been driving the business. I dare them to change there outlook and take a risk. Let's see what happens then.


Yes, I do compare An OVM with a Rolex Submariner, it gives me the same wrist pleasure, provides the same services as far as accuracy, depth rating, efficiency, its just as seriously built, what is not to like?

As far as the Submariner hommage angle is concerned, it's true but overrated when speaking of the Ocean One watches, while the top view provides an identical picture to the Submariner as it expected from a serious "diver's watch", just compare the cases sideways and the Ocean One identity is obvious with its straight lugs.

There is a little extra advantage to Steinhart over Rolex, the OVM came in black dlc coating, a reminder of the black painted Triton and Tudor Subs I worn "once upon a time".

The brand recognition attraction doesn't work for me, I have had a Rolex Submariner on my wrist for a very long time, while I love the Submariner, I take just as much pleasure wearing the OVM dlc or the Black Bay.


----------



## kewy

heatscore said:


> Just checked the Steinhart site, and the Vintage is sold out; that was pretty quick.


Hopefully our orders made it in the first batch to be shipped!


----------



## Soulspawn

kelt06 said:


> Yes, I do compare A Steinhart ocean One with a Rolex Submariner, it gives me the same wrist pleasure, provides the same services as far as accuracy, depth rating, efficiency, its just as seriously built, what is not to like?
> 
> As far as the Submariner hommage angle is concerned, it's true but overrated when speaking of the Ocean One watches, while the top view provides an identical picture to the Submariner as it expected from a serious "diver's watch", just compare the cases sideways and the Ocean One identity is obvious with its straight lugs.
> 
> There is a little extra advantage to Steinhart over Rolex, it's available in black dlc coating, a reminder of the black painted watches I used to wear once upon a time.


As much as I love steinhart watches and fully support them. I'd say that they are no where near "just as seriously built" as a Rolex. 
I agree with most your points, steinhart watches do loom great and are fantastic quality, but I recently read (and heard the pod cast) about a few bloggers who visited the Rolex factory and I think the quote was something like "Rolex does things which you wouldn't think would be done on making watches." 
Let me find the link I'll post it below.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/10-things-know-rolex-makes-watches/

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Hello and pleased to be here.
The O1V is my 3rd Steinhart, just received this mail, will post pics soon I hope...








Much appreciated!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Sorry about the large image.
Did not realized the size, lesson learned.

My apology again.


----------



## kelt

Soulspawn said:


> As much as I love steinhart watches and fully support them. I'd say that they are no where near "just as seriously built" as a Rolex.
> I agree with most your points, steinhart watches do loom great and are fantastic quality, but I recently read (and heard the pod cast) about a few bloggers who visited the Rolex factory and I think the quote was something like "Rolex does things which you wouldn't think would be done on making watches."
> Let me find the link I'll post it below.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have seen that video clip, interesting, a great PR job.

My interest in the watches I own is totally selfish, I choose them for what service/pleasure they can give me regardless of their pedigree/brand recognition, I buy them for their appeal and quality alone.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I also received my order confirmation email today. Same message as above; 5-8 days for packing. Hopefully we will see these within the next couple of weeks, before Christmas I hope!


----------



## at2011

at2011 said:


> Can't wait for them to make an exact carbon copy of the vintage BP fifty fathoms. Hope they can even copy the "Blancpain Fifty Fathoms" text onto the dial.


I'm darn serious. If you're gonna copy, why not copy all the way?


----------



## Uwe W.

Please, the subject of Rolex vs. Steinhart vs. homages is a subject that has been beaten past death in this forum in numerous other threads. You either like the homage treatment - or you don't - and the odds that you're going to convert someone from the opposite side to your way of thinking is almost nil, so let's just continue to focus on a discussion of this new release.



heatscore said:


> Just checked the Steinhart site, and the Vintage is sold out; that was pretty quick.


Yes, as was to be expected. What will be of real interest is how fast Steinhart will be able to restock its new custom decorated movements.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Uwe W. said:


> Yes, as was to be expected. What will be of real interest is how fast Steinhart will be able to restock its new custom decorated movements.


They already have it open again for pre-order, so seems to me like the turn around might be pretty quick. I think this will be a good move for them!


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster

I like this new edition because it is an homage to an historical watch rather than one currently produced by Rolex. This is what homages should be, a tribute to something historical. A Meva leather strap is going to look amazing on it. 

On the argument over new designs versus homage, the watch settled into its basic form long ago. There are only so many ways to rearrange a watch face or shape a case. As old technology goes, it's about as developed as it's going to get. 

Personally, I think Steinhart should pursue the path of raising many more old collector classics from the dead. There is a market for these old designs as they no doubt are well aware of. I think they would sell better than the straight out clones that the Ocean One line has been for so very long.


----------



## swissgmt

Looks great, but the first thing that came to mind was "an Explorer with a timing bezel". Then when I saw the pics of the original Rolex it's an homage to, it too looked like an Explorer with a timing bezel. I know, "no [email protected] swiss", I'll just have to stare at it till it looks good to me!:-d Might be next on the list instead of the O1 Vintage Red!


----------



## kewy

Hoppyjr said:


> I also received my order confirmation email today. Same message as above; 5-8 days for packing. Hopefully we will see these within the next couple of weeks, before Christmas I hope!


Haven't received any confirmation yet, what order number are you Hoppyjr?


----------



## erikclabaugh

A
J lia


----------



## Soulspawn

kewy said:


> Haven't received any confirmation yet, what order number are you Hoppyjr?


I'm constantly checking my emails for the confirmation! 
Looks like a Christmas deliver might be possible if the watch is dispatched in 5-8 days.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

Soulspawn said:


> I'm constantly checking my emails for the confirmation!
> Looks like a Christmas deliver might be possible if the watch is dispatched in 5-8 days.


Yeah I keep checking too but haven't received it yet, assume you haven't either


----------



## Hoppyjr

I would think Steinhart would try to get these to us before Christmas.


----------



## bsl355

No email confirmation email for me either.


----------



## MrDagon007

I must say that I am not that impressed with the general design. Vintage in an awkward way. Perhaps if I see it in reality that it will look better. Unlike many here I think that 42mm should be ok though.
I like the old style diver's helmet on the back.
Question about the "in-house" movvement, it seems to be a clone of ETA, right? But it cannot be completely inhouse, who would make it? This is not criticism, I just don't expect that Steinhart will be assembling the whole movement.


----------



## Soulspawn

Just got my confirmation email. Yay! Same message as above and my order number is 263791

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

Yup got mine too!

It's great they ship with Fedex priority, got to me in Australia in 3 days!

Now we all wait for shipping


----------



## Ed.YANG

Steinhart's staff upload of the latest release in with different straps, which the company's owner will be strapping for early X'mas dinner.
Oooh... look at the thickness of the bezel.


----------



## Soulspawn

Very nice indeed Ed. Must order a leather strap now in anticipation of the new arrival 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdude

The tan leather seems to complement the hands and markers best.

Now you early recipients understand your duty to immediately post up some *wrist shots*, right? |>


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow, that's a sexy shot. So who is going to be the first to pair their Ocean One Vintage with a 22mm vintage Italian leather from Hodinkee? http://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/italy-straps


----------



## mlb212

Ed.YANG said:


> Steinhart's staff upload of the latest release in with different straps, which the company's owner will be strapping for early X'mas dinner.
> Oooh... look at the thickness of the bezel.


This pic makes me start to wonder if maybe I should have ordered one... I'll be eagerly waiting for pics...


----------



## kewy

Fullers1845 said:


> Wow, that's a sexy shot. So who is going to be the first to pair their Ocean One Vintage with a 22mm vintage Italian leather from Hodinkee? HODINKEE - Shop Luxury Timepiece Accessories - Hand-Made Italian Straps


Hodinkee straps are very nice but expensive.

Any alternatives but of similar quality and style?


----------



## Plus9GMT

Still waiting for shipping details, maybe today... Now shopping for some leather straps in Akihabara.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

I really like that tan strap they have in the photo above, wonder where that's from


----------



## midwing

Hi, I'm new to the Forum...

But I can tell you that Steinhart have started their shipments, at least my order is shipped out today with fedex.

Hope that you others that have ordered also get your Shipping notice email from Steinhart today.


----------



## tboyson

Thanks for that tip midwing. When did you place your order? I just got my confirmation early this morning. I'm hoping that mine ships before Friday


----------



## KUNISMAN

Ed.YANG said:


>


That sapphire is just insane and I love the beveling of the lugs (it just makes them thinner looking). Can´t stand mercedes hands (my only gripe with the submariner) but these ones are tolerable and the vintage lume just looks perfect, much better than the OVM. 
Can´t wait for more real world pics but my life as just become more complicated with this "Steiny"


----------



## eXis10z

They definitely look much better on a vintage leather as compared to bracelet.


----------



## Martyd

I have this strap already ordered 

http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=248


----------



## Uwe W.

kewy said:


> I really like that tan strap they have in the photo above, wonder where that's from


I would have assumed that it was a Steinhart strap. It would seem odd - to me at least - if Steinhart took photos of its watches not mounted on its own straps.


----------



## midwing

tboyson said:


> Thanks for that tip midwing. When did you place your order? I just got my confirmation early this morning. I'm hoping that mine ships before Friday


I ordered the watch just after the email got out on friday 06DEC2013.


----------



## Dino7

Same here , ordered about an hour after I got the email and got confirmation of shipping today , says expected delivery this Friday so fingers crossed .


----------



## tboyson

I did the exact same. hmm... I haven't heard a peep. Oh well.


----------



## midwing

Found a german forum called Watchlounge with some pictures of the O1V both with Leather and Mesh straps.
Enjoy!

STEINHART Ocean One vintage - Steinhart - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM

//S


----------



## kewy

Awesome to hear for some of you that have received Fedex tracking. Should be soon for the rest of us.

They must have sold a few hundred of these! Can't imagine the packing involved!


----------



## midwing

Here is one pic from the German forum.
Looks very nice on tan leather...


----------



## kewy

midwing said:


> Here is one pic from the German forum.
> Looks very nice on tan leather...


Yeah I'm looking for a nice tan leather strap, any recommendations for where to buy?


----------



## midwing

kewy said:


> Yeah I'm looking for a nice tan leather strap, any recommendations for where to buy?


Not really, but I have browsed around a bit and found these:

Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps
Panerai Straps | 22mm | Vintage Straps | DaLuca Straps
Brown handmade leather watch straps. Bas and Lokes


----------



## sduford

midwing said:


> Here is one pic from the German forum.
> Looks very nice on tan leather...
> 
> View attachment 1309211


That looks darn nice. I need to order a tan strap!

Sduford, passionate watch newbie...


----------



## Uwe W.

Tan straps are definitely a popular choice for watches that use Old Radium lume.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I can't wait for this one to arrive! The real life photos are so much better that the original Steinhart photos, it's simply lovely. I really liked my OVM and this O1V looks like it could be a good bit nicer, so another winner it does appear.


----------



## Ed.YANG

There's always some minor discrepancies between studio shots and real life pictures due to slight change in angle or lighting.
I learnt that lesson before when i got my Nav.B LSE Chrono more than a years ago, during that time i thought that the dial will be silky white, in the end turns out as metal silver brushed.
This latest release also have minor impression discrepancies as well, where i initially thought that the bezel thickness will be thin at the edge with narrower grooves. But from the picture shown, we can see pretty obvious that the grooves are much thinner, wider, and bezel thicker. Should the tightness is as questionable as those who had experienced on O2, it will be hard to turn.


----------



## godzillablues

Just received an e mail from Steinhart, its on its way!


----------



## Plus9GMT

In FedEx hands now, on the way to Tokyo...


----------



## Toh

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum... just received the email too, mine is on its way to Dubai!

I actually just got my OVM more than a month ago and it's having a lot of wrist time, i mean almost everyday..??

Can't imagine when O1V arrives, lol


----------



## kewy

Lucky you guys have shipping 

Mine hasn't shipped yet, hope to get it before Xmas!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Kewy, I hope you will get yours tomorrow. 
Next week we all can post pictures


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mine has shipped too. Hopefully I'll see it early next week.


----------



## ghostryder

Just got a shipping confirmation e-mail too! Now the agonizing wait . . .


----------



## Profeus

arrived today and on the wrist


----------



## Hoppyjr

More pics please!


----------



## sduford

Love that dome!

So jealous, mine hasn't shipped yet.


Sduford, passionate watch newbie...


----------



## hooperman42

All this Steinhart Vs Rolex stuff comes up everytime there is another Steinhart in the mold. PLEASE go get the the Rolex plop down your 5K for a sub that I paid $ 1800 for back in the 80's and live it up. By the way I sold my three subs including 1969, my 57 GMT, my countless datejusts, my two tone daytona and never missed them. Once the novelty wears off its just an expensive watch. Who cares. i dont do crazy anymore. But no doubt Rolex IS THE quality you would expect. But as much as I deal with C level people in business I NEVER SEE ONE with a rolex. EVER. I do see a few car mechanics, new sales wannabees etc with subs all the time. Take it for what its worth. im just saying.

the problem is people love the triton 30 ATM like I had but that LURE of an affordable ROlEX haunts them and dont tell me its not true. been there.


----------



## kewy

Beautiful Profeus!


----------



## tboyson

Me either!! I'm trying to wait patiently. Wonder why the staggering of the shipments?


----------



## kewy

tboyson said:


> Me either!! I'm trying to wait patiently. Wonder why the staggering of the shipments?


They received a lot of orders by the sounds of it, hopefully the rest of the stock will be shipped today *fingers crossed*


----------



## tboyson

Hope so! It appears some have already received theirs


----------



## kewy

OVM is keeping me busy whilst I wait for shipment of O1V










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

tboyson said:


> Hope so! It appears some have already received theirs


Here's hoping too! Even when it's shipped I'll have to wait 3-4 days to receive it in Australia 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Although it will land and clear customs on Saturday at FedEx facilities Tokyo.
It will only be delivered on Monday as the invoice indicates "Delivery weekday". Not sure why that is, Fedex does work on weekends here....
I guess that is a happy complaint, Monday is better than later...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

Plus9GMT said:


> Although it will land and clear customs on Saturday at FedEx facilities Tokyo.
> It will only be delivered on Monday as the invoice indicates "Delivery weekday". Not sure why that is, Fedex does work on weekends here....
> I guess that is a happy complaint, Monday is better than later...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! If you guys are on instagram, hashtag #O1V for your shots of it


----------



## midwing

Just got a call from Fedex, it has arrived and is due to be delivered today. 
Will pick it up myself on my way home from work.

I will send some pics later on...


----------



## Profeus

some pics , i love this watch...

left: OC Millie with Ammo , right: OC Connie with Bond










Impressions with my MEVA Strap (MEVA Birthday Ammo , Eva Mehleit Augsburg)


----------



## kewy

Profeus said:


> some pics , i love this watch...
> 
> left: OC Millie with Ammo , right: OC Connie with Bond
> 
> Impressions with my MEVA Strap (MEVA Birthday Ammo , Eva Mehleit Augsburg)


Great pics there. Looks great on that strap!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Profeus, thank you for the beautiful pictures.

Looks great, it is the kind of watch that makes any strap look good.. 
The R.W. 1963 is awesome!

Enjoy, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tboyson

I got a frustrating and confusing email this morning. So I got the email confirmation email that states my watch will need 5-8 days to pack, received that 4 days ago. As we can see it didn't take that long for others on here. So the email states that they won't guarantee shipment before Christmas and they are working as fast as they can. I understand all that, I do. I also received an email from Mr. Gunter himself stating that these will be shipping out this week and that they will be here before Christmas. So I'm getting all sorts of different info. Very frustrating!!! I'd say if the ones that haven't been shipped yet, like mine, may not until the next shipment in Jan. Very misleading info Steinhart! Not happy about that! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Darwin

tboyson said:


> I got a frustrating and confusing email this morning. So I got the email confirmation email that states my watch will need 5-8 days to pack, received that 4 days ago. As we can see it didn't take that long for others on here. So the email states that they won't guarantee shipment before Christmas and they are working as fast as they can. I understand all that, I do. I also received an email from Mr. Gunter himself stating that these will be shipping out this week and that they will be here before Christmas. So I'm getting all sorts of different info. Very frustrating!!! I'd say if the ones that haven't been shipped yet, like mine, may not until the next shipment in Jan. Very misleading info Steinhart! Not happy about that! Good luck everyone!


Likely this is because you're overseas relative to Steinhart and those who have received theirs already. Perhaps overseas shipping is handled differently/sent out in larger batches, etc.


----------



## tboyson

I agree. I just don't like the inconsistent info. Drives me crazy! I probably would've held off until next year if I was told that up front.


----------



## BJKCPA

I am freakin psyched about this one.

Ordered last week.

Anyone have anymore photos?

Please post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Got mine today , is my daughters birthday though so no chance to open it yet ! Will do later and post pics !


----------



## bsl355

Got my FedEx tracking number about 48 hours ago; however, the fedex website indicates it hasn't received the package from steinhart yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

bsl355 said:


> Got my FedEx tracking number about 48 hours ago; however, the fedex website indicates it hasn't received the package from steinhart yet.


Normal. There are _*numerous *_threads here on the subject, but essentially Steinhart ships once per week so it's possible to get the tracking number before FedEx has picked up the package from Steinhart.


----------



## Dino7

As promised , daughters happy and in bed so finally opened the ov1 . The domed sapphire crystal is amazing on this one . Just one quick question , I assume the red part on the crown is supposed to unscrew with the crown ? Only I'm not sure why but I thought it was the tube and only the crown would screw in/out ?


----------



## bsl355

Thanks Uwe, I own several steinharts and am aware of how they ship once a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore

Dino7 said:


> I assume the red part on the crown is supposed to unscrew with the crown ?


Looks OK to me. Great pics!


----------



## Dino7

heatscore said:


> Looks OK to me. Great pics!


cheers , the crystal is truly amazing on this , having owned a vintage Rolex in the past with a serious plexi crystal , this is the nearest I've ever seen made out of sapphire ! Anyone who is waiting on delivery is in for a real treat .


----------



## Dino7

tboyson said:


> I agree. I just don't like the inconsistent info. Drives me crazy! I probably would've held off until next year if I was told that up front.


I know where you are coming from , however it wasn't long ago on here (myself included) were complaining about the lack of communication from Steinhart after orders were placed , they seem to have rectified that in that we now at least get mails explaining it will take a certain number of days to pack etc , looks like they can't win either way ! Personally I would rather be kept informed like they have done with the shipment of my ov1 . Hopefully as Gunter has emailed you himself saying you will get it before Christmas then you will .


----------



## Uwe W.

Dino7 said:


> I assume the red part on the crown is supposed to unscrew with the crown ? Only I'm not sure why but I thought it was the tube and only the crown would screw in/out ?


I'm surprised by that too. From the photos I thought the red part was an anodized crown tube, so it's a surprise to see it's actually a part of the crown. I'm glad you posted that photo.


----------



## midwing

Picked up mine during the afternoon and I must say that I'm very pleased with everything.
The only thing I'm a bit disappointed on, is that I didn't get any Steinhart chocolate...


----------



## Dino7

Uwe W. said:


> I'm surprised by that too. From the photos I thought the red part was an anodized crown tube, so it's a surprise to see it's actually a part of the crown. I'm glad you posted that photo.


I was initially worried as I too thought it was the crown tube , however the screw thread is what the red part screws onto so I guess it is correct , as if it had simply come loose there wouldn't be a screw thread there !


----------



## Dino7

midwing said:


> Picked up mine during the afternoon and I must say that I'm very pleased with everything.
> The only thing I'm a bit disappointed on, is that I didn't get any Steinhart chocolate...


I know I'm probably worrying for nothing but when you unscrew the crown , does the red tube come out with the crown ?
nice pic by the way and I guess I was lucky as there was chocolate with mine !


----------



## midwing

Some more pics...


----------



## dcdude

Just found the the one thing that I don't like: the word "VINTAGE" on the dial. To me, that's pretty much understood, right? It would have been better on the back, IMO. Not a deal killer, just a peeve for me personally.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Midwing,

Congrats of your new Steinhart O1V watch! Even without Steinhart chocolate, the watch looks great and I think that the combo of brown leather strap & O1V is perfect |> Cool pics btw! b-)


----------



## BJKCPA

The crown and tube is a lot like the older Seiko tuna models

The crown actually has an attached tube like that

I can't wait to get mine in, hopefully soon

Great pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midwing

Dino7 said:


> I know I'm probably worrying for nothing but when you unscrew the crown , does the red tube come out with the crown ?
> nice pic by the way and I guess I was lucky as there was chocolate with mine !


I know the feeling... But mine also comes out with the crown so I would think its the intention.


----------



## midwing

MAJJ said:


> Hi Midwing,
> 
> Congrats of your new Steinhart O1V watch! Even without Steinhart chocolate, the watch looks great and I think that the combo of brown leather strap & O1V is perfect |> Cool pics btw! b-)


Thnxs!


----------



## Dino7

midwing said:


> I know the feeling... But mine also comes out with the crown so I would think its the intention.


Thanks for the reassurance , really am happy with this watch its really exceeded my (already high) expectations !


----------



## kewy

Great pics midwing and Dino7! Looks amazing

I received Fedex tracking last night (Australia time) and says it's left Garching, Germany

Can't wait!


----------



## Hoppyjr

That lovely domed crystal reminds me of the Longines Legend Diver, albeit with a much lower price and without the cool compressor case.....


----------



## Soulspawn

Very excited to receive mine. Got the ups shipping email already and I'm hoping it'll arrive in Australia by Tuesday. 
Now if only I can source a nice tan Strap. 
Saw a few nice and chap tan NATOs from gnomonwatches.. But i prefer a strap. Any more suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Dino7, Midwing, 
Thank you for taking the time to post pictures and information, much appreciated. 
I am hoping the watch will look good on the original bracelet as well, much easier on daily life splashes.

Mine has landed today at 7am Japan local time at Narita Airport. I hope Fedex ignores the "Deliver weekday" part as Monday is just so far...
- Doesn't Fedex and UPS reads WUS?


----------



## muchacho_

I can't really tell from the photos but does the gap between lugs and the case is still as big as in Ocean One series?


----------



## Toh

My O1V received today... Trying on nato straps

Sent from my HTC Desire 600 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

Decided to stick with the bracelet for now... Looks good to me!

Sent from my HTC Desire 600 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Profeus

evening watch with soul


----------



## Hoppyjr

Toh said:


> My O1V received today... Trying on nato straps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 600 dual sim using Tapatalk


Love it on the NATO's


----------



## soaking.fused

GS and design team at Steinhart did a superb job on the lines and fit on this, and pictures of the actual watch from different sources and angles confirm this. Just a handsome piece of kit.










The area of the case where it meets the bezel is executed very neatly. Very little spacing or gap is seen in the above picture showing the lugs and side.

The domed crystal looks great visually with the bezel and case. Steinhart cleverly designed the 22mm lugs a bit thinner and with beveled edges for a smooth transition unto its bracelet/strap.

The lines and overall proportions are extremely well done. Proper "modern-vintage", this Steinhart.


----------



## heatscore

Thanks to everyone for the pics.

Not sure it this has been mentioned before, but MEVA has a strap made especially for the O1V.

MEVA - Steinhart Ocean One vintage

Just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Heatscore, Thanks for that.

I liked the MEVA and just ordered it. My O1V should be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## Dino7

Couple of quick photos comparing with my Mkii Kingston.


----------



## IIIJFRIII

I was really hoping the Ocean one vintage was going to look just like the MKii Kingston, only with a 42mm case . Is there going to be any more new vintage models from Steinhart?? I mean I thought it was going to be a Sean Connery homage.


----------



## Plus9GMT

The O1V finally arrived! 
After inspection indoor and on the balcony with direct sunlight, it is perfect.

All I can say now, it is beautiful, perfect time piece from Steinhart, great work!
The MEVA strap made for the O1V will be here by Friday I hope, for now, time to resize the bracelet.

Pictures will follow...


----------



## toxicavenger

Why would they copy the Kingston? IMO for the price the O1 blows the King out of the water and has more a vintage look to it.

What more could you ask for?


IIIJFRIII said:


> I was really hoping the Ocean one vintage was going to look just like the MKii Kingston, only with a 42mm case . Is there going to be any more new vintage models from Steinhart?? I mean I thought it was going to be a Sean Connery homage.


----------



## jiber172r

I made a 2 minute video unboxing my Ocean One Vintage. So, if you need more than photos to get your fix...this is it 
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Unboxing - YouTube

Make sure you select the 1080p option to see as much detail as possible.


----------



## mlb212

IIIJFRIII said:


> I was really hoping the Ocean one vintage was going to look just like the MKii Kingston, only with a 42mm case . Is there going to be any more new vintage models from Steinhart?? I mean I thought it was going to be a Sean Connery homage.


Lets put it this way...I was hoping for a 6538 homage, instead we got a 6200 homage. Not my style, but its really nice and its seems lots of Steiny customers are plenty happy. While I don't think we are going to see another vintage homage soon, I am hoping in 2014 we will see another...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks for the video, every little bit helps as we wait. It's really a great looking watch, especially for the price. Although a completely different piece (of course) it somewhat reminds me of the Longines Legend Diver.....but with better lume and drilled lugs


----------



## Chromejob

I was a bit taken aback at this ... and though there are a few things I don't like about this (the "vintage lume," the lack of crisp printing of the numerals, the abundance of gold color on the dial), there are many more that I like. The super-domed vintage "bubble" crystal. Looks like the a** end of the sweep second hand aligns with the hour hand pip (Mercedes), something I'm a stickler about now that I've noticed it on originals and meticulous homages. The lollypop second hand pip. The truly vintage appearance dial printing. After the OVM, the OVR, the "Comex" style one,... this really was a natural homage to produce. I have to tip my had to Steinhart and Co.: a 6200 homage is a distinctive move when there are now several grades of 6538 homages out on the market (MK II, Raven, et al).

As a Kingston owner, I'm very very tempted by this. They're a nice complementary pair. Not comparable IMHO.

And for those hoping for a "Connery Rolex homage," take heart that the Explorer style dial is *probably what Fleming was describing when Bond ruined his Rolex as a knuckleduster in OHMSS*. Bond mused that he'd likely get another _"chunky, but reliable" Rolex_ again, as he liked the _"big, bright luminous numerals."_ When Fleming wrote that (the 5508/5513 era), Subs didn't have numerals that I know of. So this is truly a watch that Bond might've worn at Royale Les Eaux, playing Le Chiffre for high stakes in 1956 or so. Muse on that for a while.

Maybe that vintage lume isn't so bad, for a watch echoing an era of dive watches almost 60 years ago.


----------



## mlb212

Chromejob said:


> And for those hoping for a "Connery Rolex homage," take heart that the Explorer style dial is *probably what Fleming was describing when Bond ruined his Rolex as a knuckleduster in OHMSS*. Bond mused that he'd likely get another _"chunky, but reliable" Rolex_ again, as he liked the _"big, bright luminous numerals."_ When Fleming wrote that (the 5508/5513 era), Subs didn't have numerals that I know of. So this is truly a watch that Bond might've worn at Royale Les Eaux, playing Le Chiffre for high stakes in 1956 or so. Muse on that for a while.


Yeah, an important distinction between the watch in OHMSS (book) and the watch in Goldfinger (movie) were different watches, explorer versus 6538. Bond in the books didn't think much of his watch other than as a "knuckleduster".


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> Yeah, an important distinction between the watch in OHMSS (book) and the watch in Goldfinger (movie) were different watches, explorer versus 6538. Bond in the books didn't think much of his watch other than as a "knuckleduster".


I think it was a matter of survival, and Bond was relatively crestfallen at its demise (same with his Bentley in MOONRAKER IIRC). He barely escaped Piz Gloria in one piece thanks in part to the sacrifice of the watch.

Whether it was an Explorer or 6200, we'll never really know. Though I have THUNDERBALL at my bedside.....

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Plus9GMT

A couple of pics plus a wrist shot on a 7".
Hope this help, thanks.


----------



## hanzo

Man.. nice pics.. I might save some $$ to buy one


----------



## digivandig

midwing said:


> Picked up mine during the afternoon and I must say that I'm very pleased with everything.
> The only thing I'm a bit disappointed on, is that I didn't get any Steinhart chocolate...
> 
> View attachment 1311370


I would prefer non-vintage lume and crisp numerals the way this lume shot appears.


----------



## Plus9GMT

I tried to capture the red tube as it is part of the crown.


----------



## Soulspawn

Just want to thank everyone for posting their watch pictures. Very impressed so far and I'm hoping UPS works quickly so that I get my watch by Wednesday! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

digivandig said:


> I would prefer non-vintage lume and crisp numerals the way this lume shot appears.


I'm not complaining about this one at all, but a regular (C3) Luminova dial with silver hands would be a great option for this model. Maybe with just "Steinhart" on the dial and no other script.


----------



## Plus9GMT

I tried to show the height of the highly domed crystal.


----------



## sandymcg

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm not complaining about this one at all, but a regular (C3) Luminova dial with silver hands would be a great option for this model. Maybe with just "Steinhart" on the dial and no other script.


Would have to second that - the Old Radium lume and the gold hands together are just a bit too much yellow for me.


----------



## ekeko

If nothing else Steinhart watches is getting a ton of useful customer feedback on this one. Mine arrived an hour ago and is now sitting comfortably on my wrist. No point in posting more photos as this thread has plenty. 
I have an OVM and a GMT both terrific watches but this one totally beats all for me. Fantastic quality and value for money.
Well done Steinhart!!
forgot to mention I also received a bar of Steinhart labelled Swiss chocolate. Nice touch at Christmas.


----------



## Boggy

I have not read the entire thread but it seems like most of the comments are with regard to the O1Vs appearance. I am curious about the performance of Steinhart's ST.5. How does it feel when you wind it? Any resemblance to the 2824? How is its accuracy? TIA!


----------



## midwing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midwing

Plus9GMT said:


> A couple of pics plus a wrist shot on a 7".
> Hope this help, thanks.


Congrats to your watch, Nice pictures by the way!

Brgds

//S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Boggy said:


> I have not read the entire thread but it seems like most of the comments are with regard to the O1Vs appearance. I am curious about the performance of Steinhart's ST.5. How does it feel when you wind it? Any resemblance to the 2824? How is its accuracy? TIA!


Windings fine , had mine on for 3 days now and is running overall 30 seconds slow , so about 10s a day , not too bad as its maybe not run in properly yet.


----------



## midwing

Dino7 said:


> Windings fine , had mine on for 3 days now and is running overall 30 seconds slow , so about 10s a day , not too bad as its maybe not run in properly yet.


Mine is around the same so it will be interesting to see if its getting better or worse.


----------



## jiber172r

I made another video review of the Ocean One Vintage. Make sure to click on 1080p mode and put on full screen to see it in its full glory  Please excuse my repetitive and horrible narration. There's even a side by side in the video next to a Rolex GMT-Master II. Enjoy.

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Watch Review - YouTube


----------



## Soulspawn

jiber172r said:


> I made another video review of the Ocean One Vintage. Make sure to click on 1080p mode and put on full screen to see it in its full glory  Please excuse my repetitive and horrible narration. There's even a side by side in the video next to a Rolex GMT-Master II. Enjoy.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Watch Review - YouTube


Your narration was good! Thanks for the video. 
I'd love to scratch my Rolex itch with a gmt batman, but steinhart keeps releasing these awesome watches that deplete my watch funds. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

hanzo said:


> Man.. nice pics.. I might save some $$ to buy one


Thanks Hanzo, much appreciated.


----------



## Plus9GMT

ekeko said:


> If nothing else Steinhart watches is getting a ton of useful customer feedback on this one. Mine arrived an hour ago and is now sitting comfortably on my wrist. No point in posting more photos as this thread has plenty.
> I have an OVM and a GMT both terrific watches but this one totally beats all for me. Fantastic quality and value for money.
> Well done Steinhart!!
> forgot to mention I also received a bar of Steinhart labelled Swiss chocolate. Nice touch at Christmas.


Ekeko, Congrats on your new O1V.


----------



## Plus9GMT

midwing said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Midwing, looks great!


----------



## Plus9GMT

midwing said:


> Congrats to your watch, Nice pictures by the way!
> 
> Brgds
> 
> //S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, now I can look at the watch even when I know the time...


----------



## Plus9GMT

midwing said:


> Mine is around the same so it will be interesting to see if its getting better or worse.


Been 22 hours since, it is now 8 seconds behind.
Winding is smooth, the threads catch nicely, feels like a "Steinhart" if compared to the OVM or O44A, feels trustworthy to me. Also, the crown is wider, I think that adds to the overall operation positivity.


----------



## Plus9GMT

jiber172r said:


> I made another video review of the Ocean One Vintage. Make sure to click on 1080p mode and put on full screen to see it in its full glory  Please excuse my repetitive and horrible narration. There's even a side by side in the video next to a Rolex GMT-Master II. Enjoy.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Watch Review - YouTube


Very well done, much appreciated.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Jiber,

I agree with Soulspawn & Plus9GMT, very well done O1V review video, thanks!


----------



## Plus9GMT

A comparison picture, I hope it helps to give an idea of size and looks of the O1V.


----------



## kewy

That's sexy Plus9GMT!


----------



## Plus9GMT

kewy said:


> That's sexy Plus9GMT!


Cheers Kewy!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Plus9GMT,

That is a very nice trio of very cool looking and very stylish watches b-) ! |> More pics, thanks!


----------



## Plus9GMT

MAJJ said:


> Hi Plus9GMT,
> 
> That is a very nice trio of very cool looking and very stylish watches b-) ! |> More pics, thanks!


Hi MAJJ,

Thank you for the kind words! I am glad you liked the trio.
I am really happy with Steinhart style, reliability and being affordable pieces. They really gives many of us who appreciate watches a chance to enjoy and collect.

Much appreciated, Cheers


----------



## kewy

Finally received. Straight onto a grey leather strap.

Absolutely love the look of this in real life

Please excuse the phone pics


----------



## godzillablues

Arrived yesterday, 8th watch ordered directly from Steinhart with no issues. First time chocolate receiver though! Love the watch, gorgeous thing.


----------



## Plus9GMT

kewy said:


> Finally received. Straight onto a grey leather strap.
> 
> Absolutely love the look of this in real life
> 
> Please excuse the phone pics


Kewy, congrats! Long wait, but worth it :-!


----------



## Plus9GMT

godzillablues said:


> Arrived yesterday, 8th watch ordered directly from Steinhart with no issues. First time chocolate receiver though! Love the watch, gorgeous thing.


Godzillablues, Looks great!

The Chocolate, you earned it man :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congrats to both of you. Great photos too.

I really like the grey strap!

Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow....woo hoo!!!


----------



## kewy

Thanks guys. Here's a better pic

It's worth the wait Hoppyjr!


----------



## Plus9GMT

kewy said:


> Thanks guys. Here's a better pic
> 
> It's worth the wait Hoppyjr!


The grey strap fits very well, the stitches adds a frame, looks really nice.


----------



## Soulspawn

Got mine to say on Australia. Only had a few minutes at work to play with it but it looks very very well finished and is really heavy! 
On my way home now, can't wait to swap it onto a leather strap 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kewy

Soulspawn said:


> Got mine to say on Australia. Only had a few minutes at work to play with it but it looks very very well finished and is really heavy!
> On my way home now, can't wait to swap it onto a leather strap
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Nice soulspawn. Where in Australia are you?

Be sure to show is pics


----------



## ekeko

midwing said:


> Mine is around the same so it will be interesting to see if its getting better or worse.


Checked mine on my tester and after wearing for 24 hours it runs -2/+3 s/d dial up, -6/+1 s/d crown down and -4/0 s/d dial down.
I would say that is pretty accurate and hopefully will improve as the movement beds in.


----------



## Plus9GMT

So I took the O1V.., oh, my wife as well, to a BBQ dinner... Pictures will follow... I hope the O1V is enjoying...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

kewy said:


> Nice soulspawn. Where in Australia are you?
> 
> Be sure to show is pics


I'm in Western Australia. =) 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

One more picture for the night.

Will post more tmr once I pop into fossil to pick up a tan Strap which I spotted yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## midwing

Ordered this vintage strap from Meva Straps, Deutchland (MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder - Steinhart Ocean One vintage 22369 - 22mm Munitionsband für "Steinhart Ocean One vintage" 22369) yesterday evening.
Hope to get it before christmas.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Plus9GMT said:


> So I took the O1V.., oh, my wife as well, to a BBQ dinner... Pictures will follow... I hope the O1V is enjoying...
> 
> I wanted to take a real life situation picture... my wife loves Squale...


----------



## soaking.fused

midwing said:


> Ordered this vintage strap from Meva Straps, Deutchland (MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder - Steinhart Ocean One vintage 22369 - 22mm Munitionsband für "Steinhart Ocean One vintage" 22369) yesterday evening.
> Hope to get it before christmas.
> 
> View attachment 1315007


That, my good watch enthusiast, is a cracking strap. It is the finest I have seen yet for the O1V, this Meva strap.

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Plus9GMT

soaking.fused said:


> That, my good watch enthusiast, is a cracking strap. It is the finest I have seen yet for the O1V, this Meva strap.
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


It is beautiful, all the way.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Amostrap "for Steinhart Ocean One vintage" by MEVA.
Should be in by end of week, will post pictures as soon as it on the O1V.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Plus9GMT said:


> Amostrap "for Steinhart Ocean One vintage" by MEVA.
> Should be in by end of week, will post pictures as soon as it on the O1V.


Sorry guys, I could not paste a clear picture, nor delete.
My apologies.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Here is mine

























































Sent from the depths


----------



## bsl355

Just arrived...as you can see from the pics the hour hand is slightly off.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Damn, that sucks! This is like the problem Steinhart had with the GMT watches, with hands not being correctly aligned. Really disappointing to see they have still not dialed in their QC procedures 

Its a great looking watch but that is simply unacceptable on anything over $100.


----------



## Nauticqua

bsl355 said:


> Just arrived...as you can see from the pics the hour hand is slightly off.


That's BS man. They must've been rushing to get the Xmas orders in. I wouldn't accept it. It would bug me everytime I went to admire it, and it's a pain in the ass to fix on your own. Disappointing to say the least. Feel for ya.

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

I agree with the previous 2 posts. It's totally unacceptable for a watch at this price point. I hope Steinhart will fix this ASAP and offer you some compensation.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I understand that Steinhart has decent customer service and we all agree this should never happen, but with that said this is how they should address problems as this one;

- expedite delivery of a replacement watch
- include a pre-paid return shipping label
- offer an additional strap, or perhaps a discount on future purchases, as a gesture of good will


----------



## bsl355

I just fired off an email to Steinhart to find out how to return in.

This is the second QC problem I have had with Steinhart in the past six months. The Marine Officer I bought in July came with a damaged strap. The threads on the strap were cut/broken in several places and falling off the strap.

I think this will be my last purchase from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

Let experience be your teacher. It's a real shame. I hope it's resolved quickly. Man, that hour hand being off would drive me crazy!


----------



## Hoppyjr

bvc2005 said:


> Let experience be your teacher. It's a real shame. I hope it's resolved quickly. Man, that hour hand being off would drive me crazy!


Such a shame. They make great looking stuff at decent prices, but quality control issues detract from those positives. I've owned several Steinhart pieces and only had QC issues with a couple, but considering the limited numbers it is too many.


----------



## bvc2005

Their pieces are great looking! The QC issues have me sitting on the fence as I've lusted after the OVM for months now. Although the issue with Bsl355's O1V may be isolated, I can't help but wonder how such a QC issue got away from the manufacturer's QC department and then from Steinhart itself. After all, we are dealing with a micro-brand; and I would expect QC to be manageable. In the end I feel for Bsl355 and hope he has a reply by now. Keep us posted.


----------



## Uwe W.

Hoppyjr said:


> Damn, that sucks! This is like the problem Steinhart had with the GMT watches, with hands not being correctly aligned.


Actually, the GMT issue was completely different. This is a hand installation issue whereas the GMT movements had a design issue that caused the hand to slip - and it was a problem that wasn't unique to Steinhart. The customers of other manufacturers were also ending up with GMT hands that were not correctly aligned.


----------



## Uwe W.

If it was my watch I would arrange to have it fixed locally, because it will only take a competent watchmaker a few minutes to take care of it, and get Steinhart to reimburse your expense. Arrange it with Steinhart first, but it is something they do and is a better way to go for everyone involved.


----------



## ghostryder

Just got mine today. A few "unprofessional" pics:

















On a Panatime leather strap:
















Seeing the photos on the Steinhart website made me jump in (I have been good all of 2013 with absolutely no watch purchases and had no plans to buy a new watch before the year end, but oh well, Merry Christmas to me!!:-!), but it really is much nicer in the metal. I dare say that I like it better than my O1VM, especially on a leather strap, which really brings the vintage look together.

My only disappointment with the O1V is that the bezel action doesn't feel as tight and solid as on the O1VM, but I suppose that is me nitpicking.

This Steinhart is like a gateway drug, reviving my watchlust. Now I'm afraid of what my next acquisition will be . . . o|.


----------



## heatscore

Uwe W. said:


> If it was my watch I would arrange to have it fixed locally, because it will only take a competent watchmaker a few minutes to take care of it, and get Steinhart to reimburse your expense. Arrange it with Steinhart first, but it is something they do and is a better way to go for everyone involved.


^This


----------



## Riker

Exactly.....



Uwe W. said:


> If it was my watch I would arrange to have it fixed locally, because it will only take a competent watchmaker a few minutes to take care of it, and get Steinhart to reimburse your expense. Arrange it with Steinhart first, but it is something they do and is a better way to go for everyone involved.





heatscore said:


> ^This


This to my knowledge is the first & only issue raised to date re the new O1V. Many hundreds have already been sold & sent out to customers with overwhelmingly complimentary comments being transmitted back to Steinhart. The hand alignment whilst a bit irritating can be corrected with a very simple procedure. BSL, you have contacted Steinhart, wait & see what they advise before you take any other action. They will offer you one of two choices for a fix, one being as Uwe mentioned the other sending the watch back to Germany which if this is advised to you Steinhart would provide you with their FedEx account details.


----------



## Fullers1845

Excellent pics in this thread, folks. I am loving all these leather strap combos. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kewy

OVM vs O1V


----------



## Hoppyjr

kewy said:


> OVM vs O1V


Kewy - what is your assessment of the bezel action on the O1V?


----------



## garydusa

I'm in now....








On Steiny "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage" shoes....


----------



## Nauticqua

garydusa said:


> I'm in now....
> 
> On Steiny "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage" shoes....


Favorite pic so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Just leaving the FedEx depot. Bezel tight, hands line up good (thank goodness!). First impression is a good one. More to follow on NATO straps shortly....


----------



## Hoppyjr

Absolutely love it! Punches way above its weight


----------



## Hoppyjr

More on NATO


----------



## Martyd

I got a tracking number on the 12th, but the package has not been picked up yet. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks. 

Marty


----------



## Hoppyjr

I received my tracking last Monday but it didn't show in the FedEx tracking until Friday. I believe Steinhart ships only weekly.


----------



## Chromejob

Soulspawn said:


> One more picture for the night.
> 
> Will post more tmr once I pop into fossil to pick up a tan Strap which I spotted yesterday.


Turn that bezel around 180° (pip at six o'clock) with that strap, for a FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE look. ;-)


----------



## ghostryder

Martyd said:


> I got a tracking number on the 12th, but the package has not been picked up yet. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Marty


It is normal. I got my tracking # on the 9th and it didn't ship until the 16th, presumably on the next FedEx pick up date. However, once it got picked up, it arrived at my door in California on the 17th, so it was delivered overnight.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Hoppyjr said:


> I received my tracking last Monday but it didn't show in the FedEx tracking until Friday. I believe Steinhart ships only weekly.


Same here. I got the tracking number Monday, was picked on Wednesday by FedEx.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Keeping time wise, 72 hours later with my O1V and it shows 57 seconds slow.
Just for information, thanks.


----------



## Nauticqua

Plus9GMT said:


> Keeping time wise, 72 hours later with my O1V and it shows 57 seconds slow.
> Just for information, thanks.


Huh... That sounds less than great.

Anyone else have any times?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Give the movement a month or so. the lets see how accurate it is after it's settled in....


----------



## Brian062388

I really love the look of the watch...I know this is a vintage sub homage, but I personally would like it more with a date window, ha! I feel wrong with a watch that has no date. I may have to buy one of these anyways.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Brian062388 said:


> I really love the look of the watch...I know this is a vintage sub homage, but I personally would like it more with a date window, ha! I feel wrong with a watch that has no date. I may have to buy one of these anyways.


When I first got the OVM, I had the same feeling about having no date on the dial. As I got some time with the watch, it stopped bothering me and I got used to it.
Now with the O1V, I don't even look for it any more. I check my schedule for the day and today's date just stays in my head until the next morning.

It does takes time to get used to, still the O1V is well worth having :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

On a light tan NATO from NATO Strap Company (prior photos were on Maratac NATO's)


----------



## Plus9GMT

Hoppyjr, 

That looks great with the light tan. I ordered the same colour from Sofie (should arrive in a few days), glad to see it matches the watch very well.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Plus9GMT said:


> Hoppyjr,
> 
> That looks great with the light tan. I ordered the same colour from Sofie (should arrive in a few days), glad to see it matches the watch very well.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


This might be my favorite NATO on this one......of course, black works well too.


----------



## Chromejob

Brian062388 said:


> I really love the look of the watch...I know this is a vintage sub homage, but I personally would like it more with a date window, ha! I feel wrong with a watch that has no date. I may have to buy one of these anyways.


Date complications were added later, mid-60s IIRC.


----------



## ekeko

ekeko said:


> Checked mine on my tester and after wearing for 24 hours it runs -2/+3 s/d dial up, -6/+1 s/d crown down and -4/0 s/d dial down.
> I would say that is pretty accurate and hopefully will improve as the movement beds in.


Got a Hirsch strap with curved ends, just love it!


----------



## Plus9GMT

ekeko said:


> Got a Hirsch strap with curved ends, just love it!


Looks great! Love the curved ends.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Picked this one up, unplanned on the way home from work.
Japanese leather, seems to be very good quality, just could not wait until the MEVA arrives...


----------



## ghostryder

Nauticqua said:


> Huh... That sounds less than great.
> 
> Anyone else have any times?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had mine since Tuesday (approx. 55 hours) and it is -4 seconds.


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

http://imageshack.us/a/img571/4923/45xv.jpg


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

I can hardly post pics!


----------



## Dino7

Dino7 said:


> Windings fine , had mine on for 3 days now and is running overall 30 seconds slow , so about 10s a day , not too bad as its maybe not run in properly yet.


Update on this - is now 7s slow over the last 48 hrs , I find leaving it dial up overnight is regulating the timekeeping to within about 3s / day. Still loving it and not been able to take off since I got it last week !


----------



## Plus9GMT

Update on time keeping - Reset the time 48 hours ago. (my watch was almost a minute late in the 1st 72h.)
Kept wearing during day time, and set in a winder during the night, is now -15 seconds (48h).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

I don't normally worry about checking the accuracy, but I'm running about +6 per day, over two days....


----------



## Riker

All within spec & usual for new watches...

Dial up, dial down, crown up, crown down whatever works best. Keep in mind that no movement keeps time exactly as the next & differences between the same movements from the same batch is common.



Dino7 said:


> Update on this - is now 7s slow over the last 48 hrs , I find leaving it dial up overnight is regulating the timekeeping to within about 3s / day. Still loving it and not been able to take off since I got it last week !





Plus9GMT said:


> Update on time keeping - Reset the time 48 hours ago. (my watch was almost a minute late in the 1st 72h.)
> Kept wearing during day time, and set in a winder during the night, is now -15 seconds (48h).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Hoppyjr said:


> I don't normally worry about checking the accuracy, but I'm running about +6 per day, over two days....


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ I wasn't complaining, just sharing what I found. I actually think it's really good, especially for what it is. Impressive piece all around and could be priced significantly higher IMO....


----------



## Riker

Yep, no worries there mate.....

I think with this new Steinhart a lot of people are now looking at Steinhart in a different (much brighter) light. Putting aside the concerns a few have re: 'immediate replies to correspondence with Steinhart', the products are becoming more refined with each update or new model & importantly the prices are remaining very fair. The quality of materials is not only improving but increasing as seen with tighter QC, the introduction of Bronze casing & of course ST1/5 calibers. No reason to not join in & enjoy as Steinhart grows.



Hoppyjr said:


> ^ I wasn't complaining, just sharing what I found. I actually think it's really good, especially for what it is. Impressive piece all around and could be priced significantly higher IMO....


----------



## Plus9GMT

I could not agree more with Riker and Hoppyjr.

The more I wear the O1V, the more it becomes appreciated. 
I feel the same with all my Steinhart watches, I got a chance to enjoy quality time keepers and fortunately quite frequently and going strong. 

In Tokyo I see many brands on peoples wrists, high end and medium to most JDM's, Steinhart stands out and brings out what I like, a watch conversation :-!

I apologies if my grammer is not correct sometimes, I try my best with English. Thanks.


----------



## Jfha1210

I've ordered mine ten days ago, and I'm anxious to receive it! (I still have a lot of doubts on the best strap...)

I've just sold my Steinhart GMT (I'll miss it a lot), but since I only want one Steinhart, I had no option since I saw the pictures of the Ocean One Vintage and I felt in love...


----------



## Plus9GMT

Jfha1210 said:


> I've ordered mine ten days ago, and I'm anxious to receive it! (I still have a lot of doubts on the best strap...)
> 
> I've just sold my Steinhart GMT (I'll miss it a lot), but since I only want one Steinhart, I had no option since I saw the pictures of the Ocean One Vintage and I felt in love...


Congrats on your order.

I never owned the GMT, I hope the O1V will bring you much happiness. The waiting part is hard, but I envy... somewhat addictive to wait and know that a new watch is soon to arrive.
There is no best strap for me, it is a mood thing. I change to nato, zulu and leather at times, and back to the bracelet, new feeling each time.

Share pics when it comes, enjoy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Today


----------



## Nauticqua

Hoppyjr said:


> Today


Look great! Just tell me one thing though..... Did you take your NATO strap to the mens clothing store with you before it arrived??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nauticqua said:


> Look great! Just tell me one thing though..... Did you take your NATO strap to the mens clothing store with you before it arrived??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I do have a big bag of NATO's, so finding the right match isn't too difficult


----------



## Nauticqua

Hoppyjr said:


> No. I do have a big bag of NATO's, so finding the right match isn't too difficult


GOLD. Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Today


----------



## Rpcody

O1V incoming. And I have the perfect strap ready and waiting.


----------



## Plus9GMT

O1V is getting more beautiful with each passing day. 
It really is magical. (oh wait, that's the iPad)...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Plus9GMT said:


> O1V is getting more beautiful with each passing day.
> It really is magical. (oh wait, that's the iPad)...


I do have to agree. While I've owned several Steinharts and many pieces in this price range, I can't recall as strong of an attraction as I have to this O1V. I also have some nicer & more expensive watches, but I'm having trouble keeping my eyes off this one. It's really that attractive in person. I like the vintage sub look but find "the real thing" too small, not to mention the several thousand dollars they cost, so I'm glad Steinhart made this happen. Also, I just checked accuracy again and now I'm +6 total, over three days. Not bad at all. As much as the OVM was a hit with the watch nerd community, I think this one will top it.


----------



## Riker

This watch, the O1V is very quickly becoming one of those watches that will become a cult watch for Steinhart. Every brand has a few watches in their portfolio that really take off, this O1V for Steinhart is one of those. There are hundreds of orders waiting for this watch. If you cannot wait, jump in now as pre-order is open.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Hoppyjr said:


> I do have to agree. While I've owned several Steinharts and many pieces in this price range, I can't recall as strong of an attraction as I have to this O1V. I also have some nicer & more expensive watches, but I'm having trouble keeping my eyes off this one. It's really that attractive in person. I like the vintage sub look but find "the real thing" too small, not to mention the several thousand dollars they cost, so I'm glad Steinhart made this happen. Also, I just checked accuracy again and now I'm +6 total, over three days. Not bad at all. As much as the OVM was a hit with the watch nerd community, I think this one will top it.


Well said, Hoppyjr.


----------



## kewy

FYI, after having the watch for a week, it is -3 secs in 24 hours


----------



## Chromejob

During this holiday season, please resist the temptation to photograph your watch(es) while operating a motor vehicle. Pull over to a safe place, 'kay?

</rostrum>


----------



## Hoppyjr

Chromejob said:


> During this holiday season, please resist the temptation to photograph your watch(es) while operating a motor vehicle. Pull over to a safe place, 'kay?
> 
> </rostrum>


Is this Mayor Bloomberg???? We don't need another mother.....


----------



## Travelller

Just got notice that the package should be at my local post office branch... talk about _JIT logistics_ (Just In Time), lol. So I'll drop by tomorrow and hopefully I'll still manage to have that O1V under the tree, JIT... :-d


----------



## garydusa

_What?...page 34 has no new actual "Wrist Shots" of their "O1V's" yet?

well, Me First! (On page34)......
_









........_........as they say: "Pic's, or it never happened". _:-!


----------



## Soulspawn

garydusa said:


> _What?...page 34 has no new actual "Wrist Shots" of their "O1V's" yet?
> 
> well, Me First! (On page34)......_
> 
> ........_........as they say: "Pic's, or it never happened". _:-!


Hahaha, looks good that Strap!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

It's the STEINHART "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage" bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band258 
"High-quality vintage real calf leather wristband, with sepcial crash design, hand-made, with grey-blue stitches, convenient wearing comfort. Surface polished, very smooth. This wristband is made of top quality material. This wristband is limited supply."









(Pic taken next to a _ "__Major Award"..... _:-!


----------



## Soulspawn

Hoppyjr said:


> I do have to agree. While I've owned several Steinharts and many pieces in this price range, I can't recall as strong of an attraction as I have to this O1V. I also have some nicer & more expensive watches, but I'm having trouble keeping my eyes off this one. It's really that attractive in person. I like the vintage sub look but find "the real thing" too small, not to mention the several thousand dollars they cost, so I'm glad Steinhart made this happen. Also, I just checked accuracy again and now I'm +6 total, over three days. Not bad at all. As much as the OVM was a hit with the watch nerd community, I think this one will top it.


Hear hear. This one is going to be a hit and definitely a key piece in the steinhart portfolio. 
It's strange but I've considered flipping all my other watches except my Apollon and stowa 1938. now I don't think I'll ever let go of this beauty.

Initially, my main hesitation was the numerals on the dial as I thought it should just have markers. But the numerals add a degree of legibility when reading the time. I mean, we all know the time without the numbers being there but seeing them just makes it a micro second easier to read for me. They also add to the vintage style of the watch, so it just works surprisingly well both aesthetically and functionally.

Beautiful piece and it has been my daily watch since I got it.... Which says a lot about the watch. 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Soulspawn said:


> ...Initially, my main hesitation was the numerals on the dial as I thought it should just have markers ... They also add to the vintage style of the watch, so it just works surprisingly well both aesthetically and functionally...


I was considering the OVM for quite a while now since a MilSub will most likely never be in my reach... but when the O1V came out it was a no-brainer for me. Considering my next grail is a PAM with four numbers, the Explorer dial sealed the deal on the O1V |> AFAIK, this is the first 6200 homage ever and Steinhart has come very close to it with the O1V! The fact that they went with a sterile dial makes it all the more b-) imho









_c/o Bernhard @100%Rolex_


----------



## Ed.YANG

garydusa said:


> (Pic taken next to a _ "__Major Award"..... _:-!


Now i'm confused...
Should i be looking at the watch with the strap? Or the barbie's leg with net stockings?


----------



## Nauticqua

garydusa said:


> It's the STEINHART "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage" bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band258
> "High-quality vintage real calf leather wristband, with sepcial crash design, hand-made, with grey-blue stitches, convenient wearing comfort. Surface polished, very smooth. This wristband is made of top quality material. This wristband is limited supply."
> 
> Pic taken next to a _ "__Major Award"..... _:-!


Very nice band! Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

_Wishing Peace and a "Merry Christmas" to all!
_








The Ocean One Vintage (with a Major Award...... all the way from _"Fragile"_). :-!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Really happy with Steinhart service.

As I posted earlier, I placed an order with Steinhart, accessories for the O1V over the weekend. The Kroko leather strap, a Pre-V satined buckle stamped and a deployment clasp.
I knew it would take some weeks to arrive, everyone deserves the time off, plus so many orders to deal with... Monday the email came to confirm saying not before Jan 7th when back, no worries there at all.

Monday evening another mail came from Steinhart... they managed to get the order in with the last shipment for the year... according to FedEx, I will have it tomorrow wed 25th at home.
Just a nice touch from Steinhart service, and it is much appreciated!

Pics will follow :-!


----------



## Travelller

It arrived   

I haven't even tried on the watch - no time, my girls are waiting on me ;-) but I took some quick n dirty pics just to make sure everything was in order... so far, so good :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mario24601

Travelller said:


> It arrived
> 
> I haven't even tried on the watch - no time, my girls are waiting on me ;-) but I took some quick n dirty pics just to make sure everything was in order... so far, so good


Very nice!


----------



## bvc2005

Gorgeous!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Travelller,

Whoah, that's what I call closeup pics!!!  Truly great ones :-! Have a Merry X-mas!!! |>


----------



## Jfha1210

Lovely pics!!!
Merry Christmas and a Happy new Steinhart for 2014
Mine, an O1V, is coming... )


----------



## Travelller

Jfha1210 said:


> Lovely pics!!! Merry Christmas and a Happy new Steinhart for 2014
> Mine, an O1V, is coming... )


Thx, Merry C to you  I'm sure your incoming O1V won't disappoint! I finally found the time to fit the bracelet and I'm wearing it now - it looks and fits great, 42mm is the Golidlocks zone imho ;-)


----------



## Soulspawn

Took mine out in the sun today.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

A nice envelope came today from Steinhart with the Kroko leather, clasp and buckle.

Wanted to give future buyers of the Kroko strap some information. It looks great in person, high quality on both sides, good thickness and stitching, but is too long for me.
My wrist is 17.5cm or 6.9", using the smallest setting, the strap is still too big, both with the clasp or the buckle. I have a full set of watch tools and leather making tools, so an extra hole was easy to do.
Hope this helps.

Now it looks absolutely amazing, I am very pleased. I will make some pics tomorrow... Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jfha1210

Plus9GMT said:


> A nice envelope came today from Steinhart with the Kroko leather, clasp and buckle.
> 
> Wanted to give future buyers of the Kroko strap some information. It looks great in person, high quality on both sides, good thickness and stitching, but is too long for me.
> My wrist is 17.5cm or 6.9", using the smallest setting, the strap is still too big, both with the clasp or the buckle. I have a full set of watch tools and leather making tools, so an extra hole was easy to do.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Now it looks absolutely amazing, I am very pleased. I will make some pics tomorrow... Happy Holidays!


Very useful! I ordered the same strap a few days ago, so I'll ask if they can make an extra hole before sending it...


----------



## Darwin

Wasn't a similar lamp also the father's prized possession in "A Christmas Story"?



garydusa said:


> _Wishing Peace and a "Merry Christmas" to all!
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ocean One Vintage (with a Major Award...... all the way from _"Fragile"_). :-!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Jfha1210 said:


> Very useful! I ordered the same strap a few days ago, so I'll ask if they can make an extra hole before sending it...


Glad it helps, Jfha1210. The strap only comes in one size, so not much of options.


----------



## Plus9GMT

As promised. Cheers:-!


----------



## Toh

Plus9GMT, cool pic! Sugoi!


----------



## kewy

Merry Xmas all!


----------



## adzman808

Can someone tell me the lug to lug measurement on this please?


----------



## Travelller

^ roughly 51~53mm


----------



## Reaper85

Isn't the Ocean One 49mm? And this is supposed to be the same case?


----------



## adzman808

Reaper85 said:


> Isn't the Ocean One 49mm? And this is supposed to be the same case?


it's a different case


----------



## adzman808

Travelller said:


> ^ roughly 51~53mm


Thanks, is that measurement from you measuring it or have you read that somewhere?


----------



## Heiner

Done by caliper 3 minutes ago: exactly 51.8mm!


----------



## Reaper85

Good luck to you then, my puny 6.3" wrist has hidden in shame.
Altough the shape of the lugs has a great role in this, I can wear a Sea-Gull D310 43mm diver with 50mm L2L just fine. But 52mm and straight lugs, no way I can pull that off, my wrist is only 53mm wide.


----------



## adzman808

Heiner said:


> Done by caliper 3 minutes ago: exactly 51.8mm!


Top work!

thanks very much


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

Plus9GMT said:


> A comparison picture, I hope it helps to give an idea of size and looks of the O1V.
> View attachment 1314557


If I had to limit my pick of Steinharts to just three I'd pick exactly these.


----------



## Hoppyjr

A couple shots on a different shade of grey. This strap is from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## garydusa

_New pair of shoes today! ....._:roll: The STEINHART "Bracelet Havanna Old Vintage" bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band234:
"High quality Vintage calf leather wristband, handmade, convenient wearing comfort. Color Havanna Old Vintage. Treated with waxes, very smooth."



























.._Buckled up with a new polished 22mm "RHD Deployment".._:-! (Thanks Bob!)


----------



## Travelller

FWIW, I took a few more pics of mine and tossed in a few words:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-first-impressions-960683.html

Cheers ;-)


----------



## bvc2005

That's one impressive Posse!


Travelller said:


> FWIW, I took a few more pics of mine and tossed in a few words:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-first-impressions-960683.html
> 
> Cheers ;-)


----------



## Reaper85

Heiner said:


> Done by caliper 3 minutes ago: exactly 51.8mm!


So how big wrist do you need to have for this watch, 7"?

With my 6.3" (16cm) and 53mm wide wrist I wasn't exactly sure even for Ocean 1 and Ocean Two, first because of those straight lugs and also quite big 49mm L2L, and second because of 52mm L2L.
But I then looked at my 40mm Sub with 48mm L2L, and its lugs aren't curved either, and there is a lot of space between the lugs and wrist, but I haven't noticed that before, and it doesn't bother me.
So I thought both could be an option for me.

And now comes the really nice Ocean One Vintage, but for some unknown reason, it features even larger case with 52mm L2L, and the lugs not even slightly more curved than on Ocean One.

So the question is, why does Steinhart not like us with small wrists? Before there was a problem with ETA movements availabilty, so I can understand they wanted to limit the market.
But why limit the market now, when you have your own movement? But not just small, fat round wrists are also a no go.
Here the Ocean 1 looks better on 6.2" than on 7.5" wrist, that is because it has more flat surface:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-1-black-ceramic-bezel-685074.html#post4993879
Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Steinhart Ocean 1

EDIT:
I now found two watches with 49 and 51mm L2L and straight lugs which I don't wear, and the first one is quite ok, but second one is just too big. Second one is actually a Chinese version of the 45.5mm PO, which is a really big watch.
Best for me to just go to the gym and bulk up these puny wrists, as I really like this watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

Reaper85 said:


> So the question is, why does Steinhart not like us with small wrists?


I doubt the movement being used has anything to do with it. Steinhart is simply building watches in sizes that are most popular and consequently selling well right now. It makes good business sense. Aside from that, the company uses the same cases for many models and even across various collections, which is a more cost effective way to provide variety to buyers. And of course there are already many options out there for buyers who want watches with small cases, so there really isn't a pressing need for Steinhart to produce smaller cases to fulfill an even smaller demand.


----------



## Hoppyjr

For those worried about the size,I suggest you buy it and try it. If it doesn't work for you I'm sure you could flip it quickly at no loss, as there surely people who are waiting for these.


----------



## adzman808

The annoyance isn't the case size, it's a tiny bit L2L and a HUGE amount lug shape...

My wrist is about 6,8" - my current biggest watch is a 43mm straight lugged driver with 50mm L2L, I can wear this fine... I like the O1V, but the 52mm L2L is scaring me....

imHo it's a no brainer make your product fit as many people as possible.... aka curve the lugs a little ;-)


----------



## Reaper85

Hoppyjr said:


> For those worried about the size,I suggest you buy it and try it. If it doesn't work for you I'm sure you could flip it quickly at no loss, as there surely people who are waiting for these.


We can see couple of posts above in garydusa's post how it looks on a small wrist. Of course you can wear the watch, but it sure looks strange.
If anything, I will just buy an Ocean 1.


----------



## Chromejob

The _caseback_ makes a difference, too. The flat, shallow back on my OBDLC makes it fit my wrist pretty comfortably. A strap can help a little, e.g. the Hirsch Leonardo straps I have curve down naturally to the wrist, making a rather large L2L watch sit comfortably on the wrist....

Which reminds me to switch my OBDLC to a Hirsch Medici/Mobile for a change of pace....


----------



## Travelller

adzman808 said:


> ...imHo it's a no brainer make your product fit as many people as possible.... aka curve the lugs a little...


How much curve is it going to take to satisfy you guys? I don't see that much of a difference between curves of these two cases (granted that even the Sea Dweller doesn't work for many Sub owners)... :think:









6.75" [flat] wrist and loving it.


----------



## eXis10z

Travelller said:


> How much curve is it going to take to satisfy you guys? I don't see that much of a difference between curves of these two cases (granted that even the Sea Dweller doesn't work for many Sub owners)... :think:
> 
> 6.75" [flat] wrist and loving it.


Would you mind taking more wrist shots? I've got the same size as wrist as yours.


----------



## Reaper85

6.75", maybe. But it is just too large for smaller wrists, no way it would work. For example 44mm Rolex DSSD has 52mm L2L, and the very huge 45.5mm PO has only 50,5mm:
Deep Sea 43mm or 44mm - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/some...measurments-reference-347112.html#post2583079

So this is a very large watch for only 42mm. And of course L2L matters more than width.


----------



## Boggy

Got mine 2 days ago. Awesome watch! Wore it with the ss bracelet initially, but am loving it with leather strap! I am certain that this will be Steinhart's best selling timepiece! Way to go Steinhart!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Boggy said:


> Got mine 2 days ago. Awesome watch! Wore it with the ss bracelet initially, but am loving it with leather strap! I am certain that this will be Steinhart's best selling timepiece! Way to go Steinhart!


Boggy,
Congrats! Indeed a beautiful watch by Steinhart.
Your choice of leather looks very well too, enjoy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I'm not checking any of my other watches, but this one is now running an average +4 daily rate. I think it may settle in around even or +2 when fully settled in. Pretty darned good for what it is!


----------



## Plus9GMT

Mine is identical with Hoppyjr avarage daily rate, mine is now +4 per day. Very happy with the direction the movement is heading!


----------



## Plus9GMT

I was looking at my collection, thinking which watch to wear at midnight... I thought the O1V deserve the honors this year.

Happy New Year!
Thank you WUS for the opportunity.


----------



## twintop

I've been checking the accuracy of the O1V, I received my O1V on christmas eve and have worn it since. My average daily rate is -4. Pretty amazing, couldn't be happier 

Happy NewYear to all.


----------



## midwing

Finally my vintage ammostrap from Meva was delivered to me today on the last day of 2013. I have attached some pictures with it installed and I must say I'm very pleased.

Happy new year wishes to all of you!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Luminated

Hoppyjr said:


>


I this a similar type of domed crystal that's used in the Raven Vintage?


----------



## Hoppyjr

I've never seen the Raven in person, but I can say the crystal on this O1V is nicely domed and looks like an acrylic crystal, even though it is sapphire. Really looks fantastic.


----------



## twintop

Luminated said:


> I this a similar type of domed crystal that's used in the Raven Vintage?


I have both the Raven Vintage and the Ocean1Vintage and the Raven Vintage uses an acrylic crystal and is nowhere near as domed as the Ocean1Vintage.


----------



## Luminated

twintop said:


> I have both the Raven Vintage and the Ocean1Vintage and the Raven Vintage uses an acrylic crystal and is nowhere near as domed as the Ocean1Vintage.


Thanks for answering, they just looked similar to me but without seeing either side by side its hard to tell.


----------



## Ipromise

Damnit, the more I see these the more I like 'em! How are people finding the height though? 16mm sounds awfully high...


----------



## Hoppyjr

MeatHanky said:


> Damnit, the more I see these the more I like 'em! How are people finding the height though? 16mm sounds awfully high...


The domed crystal is included in that measurement and probably accounts for 3-4mm. The case is quite reasonable in size and the bezel as well. If you like the look I suggest you order it. If you decide it's not for you it will surely sell quickly. I imagine these will become more popular in the coming months as people find out about them, so the market for them should be strong.


----------



## Hoppyjr

The O1V wears better that my OVM did. I don't have both to directly compare, but I think the O1V lugs angle down a little and the case back seems flatter. It seems like the watch, with the exception of the domed crystal, generally feels better.


----------



## Hoppyjr

.....and here are a couple more wrist shots, to tempt you


----------



## Hoppyjr

Hoppyjr said:


> The O1V wears better that my OVM did. I don't have both to directly compare, but I think the O1V lugs angle down a little and the case back seems flatter. It seems like the watch, with the exception of the domed crystal, generally feels better.


Another shot;


----------



## Reaper85

Hoppyjr said:


>


This actually looks good. Now I only have to know how wide is your wrist and the diameter also wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Reaper85 said:


> This actually looks good. Now I only have to know how wide is your wrist and the diameter also wouldn't hurt.


Thanks, I really like it on NATO.

First, remember that photos (especially close up ones like this) make the watch appear larger that it looks in real life. My wrist is at 7.8" at the moment, I'm not sure the "width" but my wrist is not especially broad. In addition, the lugs on my previous Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM) were not really curved, giving a feeling that they sort of "stick out" especially on folks with smaller wrists. I believe all the prior Steinhart "Ocean" models shared that case. I didn't have any issue with my OVM, but I could see how others might have. The lugs seemed out of character for a 42mm watch. Well, on this Ocean One Vintage it appears to be a completely different case - and the lugs have a slight downward curve. While I don't have the OVM to make a direct comparison, I feel the O1V wears much better.

Here is my "mini review"

As I've said several times before, of you like the watch I'd recommend buying it and giving it a try. These are likely to see demand exceed supply for some time, so flipping it for little to no loss shouldn't be a problem. I have examined mine under a loupe and I'm honestly amazed at how well it's finished. Far exceeding my expectations for a $1700 watch, let alone a $700 one. The brushed and polished surfaces are excellent, the bezel cuts precise, with solid clicks and no slop. Tighter than my Planet Ocean 8500 in fact. The crown lines up perfectly and has several threads to keep it securely screwed down. The crystal is a thing of beauty, with the warmth one expects of a plexi crystal married to the scratch resistance and clarity of sapphire. The lug holes are a nice, authentic touch and the hands & dial give a warm, truly vintage look that takes it home nicely. This is really a can't miss piece and as more folks experience it in person, it will surely grow in popularity. I remember how well received the OVM was at release, even by some of the more "picky" (snobby?) watch enthusiasts. I jumped on the OVM wagon quickly and was also impressed with what was delivered for the price. This said, the Ocean One Vintage, or O1V as we are calling it, is truly head and shoulders above the OVM. It really is "that good".

My only issue, if we can even call it that, is that the rotor is a little louder on "forced rotation" than I'd prefer. This is when I flick my wrist intentionally with the intent to listen to the movement. It's not terrible and not much different than my Smiths (Miyota 9015) or the Maratac watches I've owned previously. In consideration of the overall watch, it's really a small issue and I don't hear it when wearing, even when wearing it to bed, but I can hear it louder than my Omega or Bremont rotors when I'm listening for it.

Since receiving mine over two weeks ago, it is running an average daily rate of +4 seconds per day. Pretty darned good and within COSC if I'm not mistaken.

I've owned more watches than I can remember over the past 15 years and my advice on this Steinhart is "buy it now!"

Hoppy


----------



## tboyson

Great review Hoppy! I agree with just about everything you said. It rivals my far more expensive pieces, if not bests them. MUST BUY!


----------



## Travelller

Hoppyjr said:


> ... I have examined mine under a loupe and I'm honestly amazed at how well it's finished ... The crystal is a thing of beauty, with the warmth one expects of a plexi crystal married to the scratch resistance and clarity of sapphire. The lug holes are a nice, authentic touch and the hands & dial give a warm, truly vintage look that takes it home nicely. This is really a can't miss piece ... the rotor is a little louder on "forced rotation" than I'd prefer...


Well said, Hoppy - nice review |> I agree with all points you noted although the rotor is pretty decent compared to my Val. 7750-equipped Mühle S.A.R. and even my $$$ Chronoswiss (old Enicar movement). Only the venerable 3135 in my 16600 SD is quieter... (actually, I've only heard the 3135's rotor once - surprised the hell out of me, lol!!!).

I would say the only drawback would be the weight / size - for say, those who relish "thin-case" Sea Dwellers over the std. 1665 case (much less the bigger 16600 case); I own a 44mm 1950 PAM as well as a 217g 44mm Mühle S.A.R. so the O1V is the Goldilocks as far as I'm concerned ;-) Put it on NATO and weight's no longer a topic. The lugs are "proportionally" as long as any classic sports Rolex so while many may be concerned about the 52mm, it looks very much as it should. Works fine with my 6 3/4" flat wrists and when I look down at the watch, it doesn't look big to me (and I'm the only person I'm trying to impress... ).

Once again, nice little writeup and keep the great wrist shots coming, Hoppy :-!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Hoppy,

I agree with TBoyson and Traveller - :-! Truly a great mini review Hoppy! |> Thanks Hoppy!!! I also agree with just about everything you said.  :-! Like TBoyson already said, the O1V rivals my far more expensive pieces too, if not bests them. The O1V is a MUST BUY! b-)


----------



## ekeko

A couple of days after receiving my O1V I noticed that on the hour, the minute hand showed 10 past the hour, ie the hour and minute hands did not align. Not the best quality control from Steinhart, but given the popularity of this model maybe assembled in a rush to get them to customers?
I decided that rather than return it to Steinhart I would reset the hands myself. Not a difficult task as I have the necessary tools and have stripped watches and set hands before.
In removing the stem, which I  put in the hands setting position, I managed to upset the keyless mechanism which meant the stem would not reset.
Now I had to remove the dial in order to sort out the keyless works. Doh!
The movement seems to be closely based on an ETA movement, certainly the dial feet fixing is anyway.
I sorted the keyless, reset the hands and O1V is now back on my wrist.

Probably a bit obvious to state but Be very careful if you want to remove the stem, it is very easy to upset the keyless works.


----------



## bvc2005

There is no excuse for this type of Q&C. I am glad you sorted out the issue. Enjoy!


ekeko said:


> A couple of days after receiving my O1V I noticed that on the hour, the minute hand showed 10 past the hour, ie the hour and minute hands did not align. Not the best quality control from Steinhart, but given the popularity of this model maybe assembled in a rush to get them to customers?
> I decided that rather than return it to Steinhart I would reset the hands myself. Not a difficult task as I have the necessary tools and have stripped watches and set hands before.
> In removing the stem, which I put in the hands setting position, I managed to upset the keyless mechanism which meant the stem would not reset.
> Now I had to remove the dial in order to sort out the keyless works. Doh!
> The movement seems to be closely based on an ETA movement, certainly the dial feet fixing is anyway.
> I sorted the keyless, reset the hands and O1V is now back on my wrist.
> 
> Probably a bit obvious to state but Be very careful if you want to remove the stem, it is very easy to upset the keyless works.


----------



## Travelller

Someone noted their concern of the O1V's "16mm" thickness, but having noticed that it "sits" just as good (if not better) than my 16600 I decided to do some measuring. I used calipers to determine the overall thickness is 15.56mm (O1V) / 14.6mm (16600). Using "accurate estimations" based on my own photographs, I came up with this breakdown:

Area O1V 16600*
Caseback* 3.4 4.1
Case 5.1 5.3
Bezel 4.2 4.6
Crystal 2.8 0.7
Totals 15.5 14.7



Clearly it's the crystal that makes the O1V thicker, but every other component is actually thinner. If you think that 2.8mm is pretty radical for a crystal, the domed crystal of "historical" 1950 Panerais are an impressive 3.4mm ... !

_*Keep in mind that a 16600 is not comparable to a 14060 / 5513 which are thinner as there is no HEV. Also note that for the O1V I included the slight case "lip" that mates with the caseback as part of the caseback measurements. Finally, crystal measurements are obviously only for the visible section and is not an indication of true crystal thickness._


----------



## Hoppyjr

ekeko said:


> A couple of days after receiving my O1V I noticed that on the hour, the minute hand showed 10 past the hour, ie the hour and minute hands did not align. Not the best quality control from Steinhart, but given the popularity of this model maybe assembled in a rush to get them to customers?
> I decided that rather than return it to Steinhart I would reset the hands myself. Not a difficult task as I have the necessary tools and have stripped watches and set hands before.
> In removing the stem, which I put in the hands setting position, I managed to upset the keyless mechanism which meant the stem would not reset.
> Now I had to remove the dial in order to sort out the keyless works. Doh!
> The movement seems to be closely based on an ETA movement, certainly the dial feet fixing is anyway.
> I sorted the keyless, reset the hands and O1V is now back on my wrist.
> 
> Probably a bit obvious to state but Be very careful if you want to remove the stem, it is very easy to upset the keyless works.


I agree, this is extremely poor QC on Steinhart's part. It's more troubling when we consider the hand alignment issues they've had on some GMT watches. One would think this would be one thing they always did perfectly, with the prior issues as a learning tool.

Hopefully the issue is limited to yours and glad you were able to repair it I did have a new Rolex where the 12 o'clock marker fell off inside the dial, so issues can happen to anyone.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Travelller said:


> Someone noted their concern of the O1V's "16mm" thickness, but having noticed that it "sits" just as good (if not better) than my 16600 I decided to do some measuring. I used calipers to determine the overall thickness is 15.56mm (O1V) / 14.6mm (16600). Using "accurate estimations" based on my own photographs, I came up with this breakdown:
> 
> Area O1V 16600*
> Caseback* 3.4 4.1
> Case 5.1 5.3
> Bezel 4.2 4.6
> Crystal 2.8 0.7
> Totals 15.5 14.7
> 
> Clearly it's the crystal that makes the O1V thicker, but every other component is actually thinner. If you think that 2.8mm is pretty radical for a crystal, the domed crystal of "historical" 1950 Panerais are an impressive 3.4mm ... !
> 
> _*Keep in mind that a 16600 is not comparable to a 14060 / 5513 which are thinner as there is no HEV. Also note that for the O1V I included the slight case "lip" that mates with the caseback as part of the caseback measurements. Finally, crystal measurements are obviously only for the visible section and is not an indication of true crystal thickness._


Well done!

Yes, the case and bezel actually seem somewhat slim for a dive watch, with the crystal adding measurably to the overall height dimension. It's still going to fit easily under shirt cuffs and it a pleasure to wear.


----------



## ekeko

Despite the hands issue, I am still a great fan of Steinhart. I have 3 other of their models, GMT, OVM and B-Uhr vintage. All working perfectly and great value for money.
Hopefully Steinhart will sort the QC problems in due course and our forum is a great way for Steinhart to learn about customer problems, assuming they access it!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Uwe W.

Best photo so far, by far. Nice.


----------



## Uwe W.

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree, this is extremely poor QC on Steinhart's part. It's more troubling when we consider the hand alignment issues they've had on some GMT watches.


It effected a lot of manufacturers at the time and was not a fault of Steinhart, but instead an issue with the ETA GMT movement. This has been covered many times here, so if you do a search you'll find more details if you're interested.


----------



## midwing

Hi Hoppyjr,

Very Nice picture! Can't agree more with Uwe W.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Uwe W. said:


> It effected a lot of manufacturers at the time and was not a fault of Steinhart, but instead an issue with the ETA GMT movement. This has been covered many times here, so if you do a search you'll find more details if you're interested.


I am aware, I just believe it should have been detected before it left the factory.


----------



## Uwe W.

Hoppyjr said:


> I am aware, I just believe it should have been defected before it left the factory.


You have to understand that many left the factory before it was even understood that there was a problem, and when the first cases were reported, that there was even an issue with the movement. I'm sure that Steinhart, like other manufacturers, initially assumed it was just incorrectly installed hands, corrected them, and then sent the watches back to the owner. When the problem - which was erratic - became really widespread it became obvious that something else was wrong. If I recall Steinhart worked with ETA at the time to come up with a permanent solution. Anyway, my point was only that this recent hand misalignment case - as yes it happens - really has no connection to the rash of GMT hands that were misaligned when customers received their watch after being shipped internationally.


----------



## BenGmin

This is a beautiful watch


----------



## garydusa

*Shoe swap.....Crown & Buckle "Madison"

*








*
*








*
*








*
*








*
*








*
*:-!*

*


----------



## nb101

garydusa said:


> *Shoe swap.....Crown & Buckle "Madison" **
> *


The red stitching on the strap matches brilliantly with the red accents on the watch! I love it!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT

Loving the O1V very much. (Hoppy said it all very well on the previous page).

Out of the box it been dressed many times with leather, fabric and rubber and really looks great on all.
This morning it was back on the original bracelet, so not to forget the quality and design visioned by its creator.

A beautiful made watch.


----------



## Plus9GMT

The O1V makes the bracelet look really good.


----------



## bvc2005

BULLSEYE! That C&B O1V marriage is a thing of beauty!



garydusa said:


> *Shoe swap.....Crown & Buckle "Madison"
> *


----------



## Jfha1210

I received my kroko strap this morning! (The watch will arrive tomorrow)...
BEST:It is really beautiful! A real deal...
WORST: I read the post above so I asked Steihart for at least one extra hole considering that my wrist is only 6.5... 
AND...: I've got the strap but received no answer, got no extra hole(s)...








I'm happy, but I could be VERY happy now...


----------



## Uwe W.

Jfha1210 said:


> I received my kroko strap this morning! (The watch will arrive tomorrow)...
> BEST:It is really beautiful! A real deal...
> WORST: I read the post above so I asked Steihart for at least one extra hole considering that my wrist is only 6.5...
> AND...: I've got the strap but received no answer, got no extra hole(s)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy, but I could be VERY happy now...


Don't know of too many manufacturers that will start punching extra holes in straps. What if you returned it? A leather hole punch that works perfectly for straps is an extremely cheap investment. I'd suggest buying one so you can custom fit every strap you order.


----------



## Jfha1210

Uwe W. said:


> Don't know of too many manufacturers that will start punching extra holes in straps. What if you returned it? A leather hole punch that works perfectly for straps is an extremely cheap investment. I'd suggest buying one so you can custom fit every strap you order.


You're probably right, Awe. That's a very good answer. They could copy/paste many of the things said here as an answer for another customers that don't participate at this forums...

I don't have a problem doing the extra hole by myself, but I can't understand any business that don't answer their customers. Sadly I have the feeling that they don't even read the mails... I.e, In my mail I also suggested them that, as I had two pending orders (the watch and the strap), I could wait to receive them together in the same package (saving them one transport fee) And once again, no answer... As a result, two different packages sent to the same customer, same adress, within two days...

(But, once again, the most important thing is that their watches are great)


----------



## Soulspawn

Shrug. I wouldn't care if they sent two parcels or ten parcels... As long as I get my watch. =) 
I personally wouldn't expect a watch manufacturer in the $1000 and above (omega, tag, etc) to respond to my emails advising them on saving costs in their distraction network. But I think that because steinhart is the manufacturer and the retailer, we expect abit more from them. 
I've always been happy with their service despite some hiccups as I remember what great value I'm getting from the watches I receive. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

I'm Lovin' it b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr

Travelller said:


> I'm Lovin' it b-)


Congrats!


----------



## Loevhagen

Clean pictures of a clean dial. Love the dial on that watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

Jfha1210 said:


> I can't understand any business that don't answer their customers. Sadly I have the feeling that they don't even read the mails...


They do, but they're overwhelmed by the number they get every day, which is something that has been going on for some time. If you read through this sub-forum you'll find it's a topic of many discussions. Regardless, with Steinhart this isn't a case of not caring about your customers, they really do, but rather it's about being so busy that some things like answering myriad emails takes a little longer than average. I'm not defending tardy email responses, but do you know how often I've emailed other manufacturers and never received any response. Often.

The main thing is to enjoy your watch - and strap - and don't let these kinds of things bother you too much.


----------



## Jfha1210

Mine says hello... 😄


----------



## Reaper85

garydusa said:


> *
> *


This is one of the best pictures in this thread which shows how this watch looks on a small wrist.
Yes, there is a lot of space between the lugs and the wrist. But what I want to know is how this affects comfortability. Does the watch move too much around the wrist? Does the leather strap help in this case?

So damn good looking watch, and they just had to make the lugs so big and straight. I still don't know what to do.
But I will get the Aramar Arctic Ocean soon, which has the same case as Ocean One and around 49-50mm L2L. If that one will be a no go, I will just forget about this one with even larger 52mm L2L.


----------



## Omega_556

I've sent them two different emails recently, each one short and succinct, and each one was answered promptly.


----------



## bvc2005

Wow! I almost ducked when I saw this shot. It's the first WUS IMAX O1V shot. Super!


Reaper85 said:


> This is one of the best pictures in this thread which shows how this watch looks on a small wrist.
> Yes, there is a lot of space between the lugs and the wrist. But what I want to know is how this affects comfortability. Does the watch move too much around the wrist? Does the leather strap help in this case?
> 
> So damn good looking watch, and they just had to make the lugs so big and straight. I still don't know what to do.
> But I will get the Aramar Arctic Ocean soon, which has the same case as Ocean One and around 49-50mm L2L. If that one will be a no go, I will just forget about this one with even larger 52mm L2L.


----------



## bubonicplay

I really like the super domed saphire, in my oppinion that is the thing that makes this watch stand out!

It really adds value for some reason. I just ordered one (used) and its on the way soon hopefully. I originally wanted a OVM but I think I like the O1V better now. I did not like this watch much at first but it grew on me. The super dome has a lot to do with it, anyone else feel like this?


----------



## bubonicplay

Very nice dome, looks quality.


----------



## bubonicplay

Here is another pic, this one really shows off the beauty of the crystal. thx to hoppy for the pic.


----------



## micahpop

garydusa said:


>


This distortion reminds me of Dali's Persistence of Memory. O1V = work of art?


----------



## bvc2005

First there was Impressionism, Cubism etc. We now have O1Vism. Who knew?


micahpop said:


> This distortion reminds me of Dali's Persistence of Memory. O1V = work of art?


----------



## Makhno

After black nato, and Chocolate Brown Leather nato, stock bracelet etc i think This mesh works best for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay

I can't stop staringg at this picture. Anyone else in love with the super doomed crystal as much as I am?



bubonicplay said:


> Here is another pic, this one really shows off the beauty of the crystal. thx to hoppy for the pic.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks 

I think I'll go put it on now....


----------



## JerylTan

Here's mine  lovin it


----------



## Hoppyjr

JerylTan said:


> Here's mine  lovin it


Great strap too!


----------



## JerylTan

Hoppyjr said:


> Great strap too!


Tks  it was the 1st strap that came to my mind when i saw the watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigwatch13

JerylTan said:


> Here's mine  lovin it


How wide is your wrist Jeryl ?


----------



## JerylTan

bigwatch13 said:


> How wide is your wrist Jeryl ?


Pretty small. About 6inch i guess?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Travelller

bubonicplay said:


> I can't stop staringg at this picture. Anyone else in love with the super doomed crystal as much as I am?


You bet! domed crystals make such watches all the more vintage b-)

_One of the coolest crystals I've ever seen in real life was my buddy's acrylic T-39 Superdome (atop a "Great White" Sea Dweller)..._








_c/o Vintage Hour_








_c/o Vintage Hour_

_The dome on Panerai's 233 (and similar "historical 1950" models) is also pretty cool... ;-)_









_Then of course, we have the O1V... :-!_


----------



## Toh

Guys, i believe that this watch will simply look great on any wrist, big or small! :-!









at the airport on a business trip couple of days ago...


----------



## Brian062388

Ugh...the more I stare at all these pictures, the more I think I need to pull the trigger and buy!


----------



## kopeckiy

JerylTan said:


> Here's mine  lovin it


This is an original NATO strap from Steinhart???


----------



## kopeckiy

midwing said:


> Here is one pic from the German forum.
> Looks very nice on tan leather...
> 
> View attachment 1309211


Where can I buy this beautiful strap???


----------



## JerylTan

kopeckiy said:


> This is an original NATO strap from Steinhart???


I didn,t buy it from Steinhart, but they do sell this as well, i believe it,s the red/olive option, 2nd from the top in this picture.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kopeckiy

Plus9GMT said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 1319947


This is an original NATO strap from Steinhart website???


----------



## kopeckiy

Thank you


----------



## bigwatch13

JerylTan said:


> Pretty small. About 6inch i guess?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No way it's 6inch dude but if it really is, the watch still sits pretty nicely on your wrist! Cheers dude.


----------



## Uwe W.

kopeckiy said:


> This is an original NATO strap from Steinhart website???


Why not look at the Steinhart website? bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## Reaper85

bigwatch13 said:


> No way it's 6inch dude but if it really is, the watch still sits pretty nicely on your wrist! Cheers dude.


Look carefully, front looks ok, but back lugs seem to be raised from the wrist. But still, with watch this nice, some compromises have to be made. I am now considering it myself too.
Still, it wouldn't hurt if someone could make a side shot on a small wrist.


----------



## bubonicplay

Mine will be here tomorrow  it is such a cool watch, the final touch that makes this watch look great is the grayish black dial. Much better than plain black imo.


----------



## JerylTan

bigwatch13 said:


> No way it's 6inch dude but if it really is, the watch still sits pretty nicely on your wrist! Cheers dude.


It,s slightly over 6inch at most. I,ve always had to punch an extra hole in steinhart straps even after getting the shortest option  but i love big watches. My biggest watch is a 49mm but because the lugs "fold", it,s still very comfortable 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigwatch13

JerylTan said:


> It,s slightly over 6inch at most. I,ve always had to punch an extra hole in steinhart straps even after getting the shortest option  but i love big watches. My biggest watch is a 49mm but because the lugs "fold", it,s still very comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice, I like big watches too, I have 6.5 inch wrist and my biggest watch is 50mm. Let me know whenever you are in Tampines, coffee on me.


----------



## Reaper85

bubonicplay said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow  it is such a cool watch, the final touch that makes this watch look great is the grayish black dial. Much better than plain black imo.


Exactly, grey dial is amazing.


----------



## Hoppyjr

O1V on Isofrane


----------



## Hoppyjr

A few more shots on Isofrane


----------



## bubonicplay

Reaper85 said:


> Exactly, grey dial is amazing.


According to usps it was supposed to be delivered today but it's not even to Utah yet so it says  I can't wait any longer fit this watch.


----------



## bubonicplay

I think one detail that really improves the flow is the red bezel spot and the crown red spot. Well its under the crown, and its not very easy to see.

I think If I could find a brown leather strap with ivory white stiching and red accent of stiching that would be perfect. like if just one section on the strap was stiched with red thread. Anyone know where I could get something like that? I guess I could just get a strap I liked then have someone stitch some red thread somewhere that I want it.


----------



## bubonicplay

There seem to be some people in earlier pages of this thread who complain about this watch, saying they wish the case was bigger, it had acrylic crystal, flat crystal, manual wind, whatever.

I Like this watch exactly how it is! I would not change anything about it!


Update on my order: It was expected "to be delivered" on the the 13th. No package yet, and tracking hasnt updated itself since the 12th.

What is going on anyone know?


----------



## Plus9GMT

Congrats on your order, Bubonicplay.
I hope your O1V will be in your hands soon.

No need to worry about people say "I wish the watch had this or that". Each watch to its own design and personality, we can say I wish about everything we own... so what.
The O1V is different, its a wrist friendly watch, and it is so because of what it has not what one wish it had. Enjoy wearing it, dressing it and let the highly dome crystal do the rest..


----------



## Plus9GMT

Hoppyjr said:


> A few more shots on Isofrane[/QOTE]
> 
> Thanks Hoppyjr! Now I need to pull my Isofrane out from the drawer...


----------



## garydusa

*"OSTRICH FEET" .......
*



































:-!


----------



## bubonicplay

What do you think about the meva straps? I like the one with the 3 piece leather thing. Not sure if worth $160.










http://www.meva-straps.de/product_info.php?info=p1078_22381---22mm-Special-Ammostrap--for-Steinhart-Ocean-One-vintage-.html


----------



## Nauticqua

garydusa said:


> *"OSTRICH FEET" .......
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your band might need some cream to clear that up.
> 
> Sweet watch though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper85

Here is a nice review:


----------



## Plus9GMT

bubonicplay said:


> What do you think about the meva straps? I like the one with the 3 piece leather thing. Not sure if worth $160.
> 
> MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder - Steinhart Ocean One vintage 22381 - 22mm Munitionsband für "Steinhart Ocean One vintage" 22381


Personally I like Meva straps design, I bought the Amostrap Vintage and very pleased with it, quality and looks are superb. (paid 108EUR incl. shipping)
If you like the design you should go for it and buy, great feeling when a watch and strap match up well together, it makes loving it a great deal.


----------



## bubonicplay

Yeah I think I may get one down the road, but first I need to recieve the watch.

Here is my Usps tracking number, I invite anyone who may be interested in helping me or want to enjoy the waiting game.

No activity since the 12th, expected delivery 13th. This sucks because I got a good deal on the watch too I thought. How is this possible im this unlucky.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&tLabels=VH+787+382+605+US


----------



## garydusa

This is just part of the "WIS" process... : )


----------



## bubonicplay

It's a used watch that I bought from a member of this forum. Thanks for any info you have though I'm all ears to it. Should I expect an update today then you think?


----------



## bubonicplay

Btw I paid $450 for it worn once %99, how much would it cost to buy from Steinhart shipped to USA?


----------



## 5661nicholas

bubonicplay said:


> Btw I paid $450 for it worn once %99, how much would it cost to buy from Steinhart shipped to USA?


$575

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay

Still nothing, I feel like today was the "tipping point" and something is not right. Maybe it got stolen, maybe it's past the point of going slow and something bad happened. I paid with PayPal goods or services option, so maybe that will help me get my money back? I am going to have to scratch my watch itch another way now I guess.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Since you purchased it from a private party and not Steinhart, have you contact the seller? 

Sometimes USPS can take longer than the normal 2-3 days for Priority Mail (assuming it was sent Priority Mail). I'd give it until tomorrow and see if it shows up, as USPS tracking doesn't always update correctly. If you don't have it tomorrow then I'd speak with the seller. If you don't get cooperation, you can open a PayPal dispute.


----------



## Plus9GMT

I was under the impression you bought from Steinhart. I feel your pain, but since you paid via PayPal you are safe should things go down hill. As Hoppyjr suggested, give it a bit more time and if needed, contact PayPal. Hope it will come soon.


----------



## Chromejob

bubonicplay said:


> Yeah I think I may get one down the road, but first I need to recieve the watch.
> 
> Here is my Usps tracking number, I invite anyone who may be interested in helping me or want to enjoy the waiting game.
> 
> No activity since the 12th, expected delivery 13th. This sucks because I got a good deal on the watch too I thought. How is this possible im this unlucky.
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&tLabels=VH+787+382+605+US


Unless you had it shipped overnight, this seems reasonable.

Remember that the first buyer paid Customs tariff too. 


bubonicplay said:


> Still nothing, I feel like today was the "tipping point" and something is not right. Maybe it got stolen, maybe it's past the point of going slow and something bad happened. I paid with PayPal goods or services option, so maybe that will help me get my money back? I am going to have to scratch my watch itch another way now I guess.


USPS Priority mail only "tries" 2nd day, they dont guarantee. That's why I don't use them anymore.

Have the seller request a tracer. Hopefully s/he insured it.

// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## bubonicplay

Wow, I feel like a kid in the candy store right now. After 6 days with no update it finally says it's in the town next to me, which means delivery will probably be tomorrow. I can't wait fit this watch, I hope it turns out to be as good as what you guys are saying in this thread. Thanks for the support through all of this, it was heart wrenching


----------



## bubonicplay

Someone is selling their O1V in our forum, what do you think of this?

"I'm only selling because I just pulled the trigger on a grail. The pics were just taken a few minutes ago at work. I can provide more detailed pictures including the packaging later tonight if needed. I wanted to get it posted up asap. My price is $700, inclusive of fees and shipping. US/PP sale only for now please. "


----------



## Hoppyjr

bubonicplay said:


> Someone is selling their O1V in our forum, what do you think of this?


You're clearly new to the watch forums.... LOL!

Folks are buying and selling all the time, it doesn't mean anything, certainly not anything bad. Often, to fund that next watch, selling an existing piece is necessary. I wouldn't read anything into the ad.

I've even considered selling my perfect example to help fund a move to a more expensive piece I've been wanting.


----------



## bubonicplay

What do you mean? I am talking about his high price, doesn't it seem really high?


----------



## Uwe W.

bubonicplay said:


> What do you mean? I am talking about his high price, doesn't it seem really high?


Yes, it's crazy in my mind to pay more for a used watch than a new one just because it's currently out of stock. However, some people are willing to do that, just as some people are eager to take advantage of the impatience of some buyers.


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, I couldn't find this anywhere, so pardon my ignorance if this has already been answered - What exactly is the crown size - 8mm or bigger? Since this semi-homage to a Rolex Big Crown 3-6-9 dial is at 42mm, whereas the Rolex Big Crown was 38.5mm, I'm hoping that they've made the crown diameter bigger; to "visual scale", if you will...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Supply and Demand. The law of the jungle


----------



## Hoppyjr

TheGanzman said:


> Well, I couldn't find this anywhere, so pardon my ignorance if this has already been answered - What exactly is the crown size - 8mm or bigger? Since this semi-homage to a Rolex Big Crown 3-6-9 dial is at 42mm, whereas the Rolex Big Crown was 38.5mm, I'm hoping that they've made the crown diameter bigger; to "visual scale", if you will...


I'm not sure the measurement, but it is definitely a "big crown" look, especially without crown guards. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## bubonicplay

Uwe W. said:


> Yes, it's crazy in my mind to pay more for a used watch than a new one just because it's currently out of stock. However, some people are willing to do that, just as some people are eager to take advantage of the impatience of some buyers.


Yeah I understand asking retail, but asking way over retail is just not right lol. I can say that I wouldn't pay that no matter how desolate I was, it wouldn't be about the money as it would be about the principle.


----------



## Fullers1845

bubonicplay said:


> Yeah I understand asking retail, but asking way over retail is just not right lol. I can say that I wouldn't pay that no matter how desolate I was, it wouldn't be about the money as it would be about the principle.


To each his own. 2 years ago, I paid about double the retail price for a gently used limited edition watch I was desperate to acquire. When you can find them, they are selling for more than that now.


----------



## Chromejob

bubonicplay said:


> Yeah I understand asking retail, but asking way over retail is just not right lol. I can say that I wouldn't pay that no matter how desolate I was, it wouldn't be about the money as it would be about the principle.


You're forgetting customs tariffs, depending on what country the reseller is in.

Btw, I could be wrong (Uwe?) but reposting the details of sales forum posts in other forums is frowned upon, depending on the site....

// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## bubonicplay

I love the distortion from the lens in this pic, thanks to Gary for photo.


----------



## JWhitfield

Uwe - have you ever thought about a Toronto get-together? I'm downtown (University and Queen) and would love to help get something going. We could meet at the Foxes' Den or the Queen & Beaver and have a nice show, put it on the public/affordable forum, what do you think?


----------



## Hoppyjr

JWhitfield said:


> Uwe - have you ever thought about a Toronto get-together? I'm downtown (University and Queen) and would love to help get something going. We could meet at the Foxes' Den or the Queen & Beaver and have a nice show, put it on the public/affordable forum, what do you think?


I vote Queen & Beaver!

Of course, I won't be attending....but the name rocks!


----------



## Travelller

TheGanzman said:


> ...What exactly is the crown size - 8mm or bigger? Since this semi-homage to a Rolex Big Crown 3-6-9 dial is at 42mm, whereas the Rolex Big Crown was 38.5mm, I'm hoping that they've made the crown diameter bigger; to "visual scale", if you will...


*8.3mm*. I agree with you, they could have gone a little bigger... :think:


----------



## JeffW2

bubonicplay said:


> What do you mean? I am talking about his high price, doesn't it seem really high?


$95 less than the other one that is listed.

Jeff


----------



## bubonicplay

There is one for $795 and that is usd? I feel really extremely good about stealing mine for $449 usd now.


----------



## Uwe W.

JWhitfield said:


> Uwe - have you ever thought about a Toronto get-together? I'm downtown (University and Queen) and would love to help get something going. We could meet at the Foxes' Den or the Queen & Beaver and have a nice show, put it on the public/affordable forum, what do you think?


Yes, I have discussed the idea with other members and thought to bring in company representative and retailers to do presentations, but time is always an issue. I was going to host it in a local restaurant that has a banquet room as I think a pub might be an issue with space...


----------



## Plus9GMT

Today


----------



## TheGanzman

Many Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## bubonicplay

Very nice strap and pics...



garydusa said:


> _New pair of shoes today! ....._:roll: The STEINHART "Bracelet Havanna Old Vintage" bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band234:
> "High quality Vintage calf leather wristband, handmade, convenient wearing comfort. Color Havanna Old Vintage. Treated with waxes, very smooth."
> .._Buckled up with a new polished 22mm "RHD Deployment".._:-! (Thanks Bob!)


----------



## garydusa

*^ Thanks!...This is a really a nicely made strap with great edging...when you first get it, it's very light in color, but over time it will naturally age with body oils and the day to day dirt of life....A couple of days ago I mounted it "inside out", put on 3 layers of clothing and shoveled the snowy driveway. That aged it to a new level..*:roll:








*(A pic minutes before my driveway shoveling)

Caveat Emptor: If you order this strap...you may notice a slightly different stitching design from the pics on Steinhart site (The one I received was the "Pilot" version but without the rivets). Still a great strap choice!*:-!


----------



## scubatl

I just pre ordered one, now the waiting game....till october, this is my wedding watch so that mean I cant wear it till october...a kinda watch blue balls


----------



## bubonicplay

My watch took forever to get here but just got it. I really like the bracelet more than I thought I would, it feels more baller than other options. Need to size it.

And the pic:


----------



## Travelller

^^ Congrats on your new O1V!


----------



## bubonicplay

Thanks!

A few more cell phone pics.


----------



## Reaper85

Wrist shot or it didn't happen.


----------



## Travelller

Reaper85 said:


> Wrist shot or it didn't happen.


Yes, indeed, a wristshot for _Mr. LugsR2biG_ ;-)


----------



## bubonicplay

I have 6.25 wrists and the watch feels very nice. It wears very well and I wouldn't mind if it were one or two mm bigger. It's pretty slim which I like. Overall I an a satisfied customer.


----------



## bvc2005

Any wrist shots? How does the lug to lug feel?


bubonicplay said:


> I have 6.25 wrists and the watch feels very nice. It wears very well and I wouldn't mind if it were one or two mm bigger. It's pretty slim which I like. Overall I an a satisfied customer.


----------



## bubonicplay

It feels great and looks great imho. I really like the bracelet, it add another dimension to the watch anyone else feel this way?


----------



## soaking.fused

bubonicplay said:


> I have 6.25 wrists and the watch feels very nice. It wears very well and I wouldn't mind if it were one or two mm bigger. It's pretty slim which I like. Overall I an a satisfied customer.


A few MM bigger? It seems counterintuitive looking at your pic -- as the lugs already extend out past your 6.25" wrist.

Glad to hear you are enjoying this new modern classic. Congrats!

Preferences abound, there too are members wishing this was a few MM the other way. I have nearly an 8" wrist and hoped this model had been a 20mm lug width and 40mm.

Gorgeous design and execution by the Steinhart team, nonetheless.


----------



## Travelller

soaking.fused said:


> ...Preferences abound... I have nearly an 8" wrist and hoped this model had been a 20mm lug width and 40mm...


As you noted, preferences :-! 40mm on 8" sounds a bit old school; I have a 38mm Chronoswiss I bought back in the nineties; A beautiful watch indeed, but I just can't deal with it right now, too used to my 44/47mm tool watches ;-)


----------



## mario24601

Great pics all! You guys are tempting me to get one. For others in the US don't forget you will be getting a letter from FedEx to pay tax fee  it was an unexpected surprise for me.


----------



## scubatl

mario24601 said:


> Great pics all! You guys are tempting me to get one. For others in the US don't forget you will be getting a letter from FedEx to pay tax fee  it was an unexpected surprise for me.


what tax fee in the US?


----------



## Uwe W.

soaking.fused said:


> A few MM bigger? It seems counterintuitive looking at your pic -- as the lugs already extend out past your 6.25" wrist.


Maybe he meant the lug width? :think:


----------



## Hoppyjr

scubatl said:


> what tax fee in the US?


Customs duties. My bill to the Seattle area was about $29


----------



## Travelller

Hoppyjr said:


> Customs duties. My bill to the Seattle area was about $29


You guys have it good! While we (EU) don't have to deal with customs, we're hit up with 20% VAT (your "State taxes"). If I buy something form the U.S., I can look forward to Customs (~10 to 16%) and on top of that sum, the 20% VAT. So think of us when your FedEx man rings that door bell...


----------



## bsl355

The US tax was approximately $30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper85

soaking.fused said:


> A few MM bigger? It seems counterintuitive looking at your pic -- as the lugs already extend out past your 6.25" wrist.
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying this new modern classic. Congrats!
> 
> Preferences abound, there too are members wishing this was a few MM the other way. I have nearly an 8" wrist and hoped this model had been a 20mm lug width and 40mm.
> 
> Gorgeous design and execution by the Steinhart team, nonetheless.


At least we now finally know it can be worn on a small wrist.
Lugs shouldn't really extend past the wrist, my 6.3" is 53mm wide, so the watch is around the same height as the wrist width.
There probably is a lot of space between the lugs and the wrist, but I tried a lot of my watches which have the same, and they don't wear that much different than the ones with curved lugs. Even Rolex and Tudor don't use curved lugs.
I think it is just best if I finally buy the watch, I can sell it anyway if it proves too big.


----------



## bubonicplay

I have a maranez layan and for reference the o1v wears a little smaller and fits better despite being about the same specs. 

Overall the o1v send like a great value, it looks good, and I would gladly pay more than msrp.


----------



## scubatl

bsl355 said:


> The US tax was approximately $30
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive never paid taxes on a watch ive bought from overseas before....
why is steinhart diffrent?


----------



## Hoppyjr

scubatl said:


> ive never paid taxes on a watch ive bought from overseas before....
> why is steinhart diffrent?


You've just been lucky.


----------



## Uwe W.

There are PLENTY of threads here already discussing import costs into the U.S., and other countries as well, so let's not sidetrack this thread about the Ocean 1 Vintage.


----------



## phlabrooy

Hi !,

Anyone out there got a pic of this beauty on a Steinhart brown leather Nato ( band260) ?

Would love to see this.

Regards,


----------



## mario24601

scubatl said:


> what tax fee in the US?


Mine was $20, in California.


----------



## Talisman39

My O1V arrived last week and I've been wearing it every day since then. It's my first Steinhart, so quite excited, and it's really just a beautiful watch. The elements all work so well together, and it changes its appearance quite significantly depending on the light and the angle you look at it. It's quite mesmerizing....

I'm not a bracelet fan, so I swapped it out for a Horween "Coal" leather strap I bought from Worn & Wound, before I even got the watch itself. They make a great combo. The gray of the strap works well with the gray of the face, and the brown stitching mimics the gold tones. I've got a couple of other straps I got specially for this as well, but this one will stay on for a while....

BTW my wrist is 6.5", though fairly flat on top. This watch wears smaller than my Magrette Regattare - the shape of the case, the crystal make it look smaller. The tip to tip distance of the lugs is slightly smaller too. I was worried the height would be too much (16mm) but quite a bit of that is the crystal. I haven't tried measuring the weight, but it also feels less top-heavy than the Magrette, is more stable on my wrist.

Loving my first Steinhart!


----------



## Travelller

Congrats Talisman, your O1V looks great on that strap and fits your wrist perfectly :-!
Enjoy |>


----------



## twintop

Great looking combo Talisman39


----------



## bubonicplay

I got 37 hours I wore it around for a few hours then have it a shake for about a minute then set it down on my desk.


----------



## micahpop

bubonicplay said:


> I got 37 hours I wore it around for a few hours then have it a shake for about a minute then set it down on my desk.


Come again?


----------



## Uwe W.

micahpop said:


> Come again?


I'm not sure what that was in response to either, but I assumed it was a report of the power reserve he got? Wearing it for a few hours and then shaking it for a minute is unlikely enough to build the reserve up to the high-30s; regardless, the watch's maximum reserve should be in the 40-hour range, and I guess that post attests to that.


----------



## KUNISMAN

New strap from Steinhart...


----------



## Jfha1210

Beautiful watch (& clock)...


----------



## bubonicplay




----------



## Travelller

KUNISMAN said:


> New strap from Steinhart...


Awesome combo, wow! |> Fantastic photo, too, thanks for the eye candy :-!


----------



## bubonicplay

What strap is that? Does that one come with the deployment clasp?


----------



## garydusa

KUNISMAN said:


> New strap from Steinhart...





Travelller said:


> Awesome combo, wow! Fantastic photo, too, thanks for the eye candy





bubonicplay said:


> What strap is that? Does that one come with the deployment clasp?


*
It's the new Steinhart strap pic posted on the Steinhart Facebook page and on the website . Here's the info (minus) the price! Looks Great! *:-!

NEW
STEINHART "Bracelet Vintage Brown"
bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band262

High-quality calf leather wristband, hand-made, convenient wearing comfort. Color vintage brown, very smooth. This wristband is made of top quality material. It comes with an 18 mm deployant clasp made of satined stainless steel with logo.

Technical Details
Type: Bracelet Vintage Brown
Item no.: band262

Functions
Material: Calf leather
Width: 22/18 mm
Lenght: 124/82 mm 
Color: Vintage Brown

Butterfly clasp: 18 mm satined stainless steel with logo


----------



## Imitrex

I can't get enough of this thread. Amazing photo's all. And I'm falling in love with this watch and thinking about pre-ordering one myself.


----------



## Travelller

Imitrex said:


> I can't get enough of this thread. Amazing photo's all. And I'm falling in love with this watch and thinking about pre-ordering one myself.


Read this. If you haven't ordered one by the time you've finished my post... ;-)


----------



## Imitrex

Travelller said:


> Read this. If you haven't ordered one by the time you've finished my post... ;-)


Ok, Mr. Instigator. Are you *trying* to get me in trouble with my wife?! /opens up a new browser tab so Steinhart's website......That Add to cart button just a click away.

;-)

God that thing is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT review!

Wow....I completely went from disliking it, to absolutely loving it within a couple days.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

This thread is turning me around on this watch. First impressions were that I wasn't sure all the elements worked together as they should; maybe hands look too yellow and needed to be darker? Some of the later pics are persuading me it does all work. Love the new strap. Its now under serious consideration as my 4th steinhart. Great thread.


----------



## alexbttr

Hi guys
first of all, a brief presentation of me.

I'm Alessandro and I'm italian, almost 40 years old and I apologize with all of you for my little english!

I'm looking for a gift for my next birthday (in march) and I'm evaluating different watches, included this beautiful Steinhart O1V

I have a wrist of about 7,6-7,7" and I'm afraid this 42mm could appear small on it

Someone having both (a wrist similar and the O1V) could, gently, post some photos to help me?
Secondly. I've noticed in this thread the most of us have substituted the original stainless steel bracelet with others (leather, nato strap, ...)! Why ? The original bracelet it's
not well done? Not enough comfortable? ...

Tnx in advance and anyway.
Have a nice time


----------



## bubonicplay

I will admit I bought a few straps for my o1v but shortly after I got the watch I knew I loved the metal bracelet. I have not even tried a strap, or taken the bracelet off yet as a matter of fact.


----------



## Riker

Well, did you order one...?



Imitrex said:


> Ok, Mr. Instigator. Are you *trying* to get me in trouble with my wife?! /opens up a new browser tab so Steinhart's website......That Add to cart button just a click away.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> God that thing is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT review!
> 
> Wow....I completely went from disliking it, to absolutely loving it within a couple days.


----------



## MrDagon007

Originally I didn't like it that much, but meanwhile I have really warmed up to it. I may eventually succumb to the temptation ! 

The retro look does not only remind me of old divers, it also reminds me of the lovely and also quite retro Seiko SARB017 "Alpinist" - which might be a bit too small for me.
If anyone here has both the Ocean One Vintage and the Seiko Sarb017, could you post side by side pictures?

On another note I read a review of the Vintage that had some comments on its Eta-clone movement. Esp while the general appreciation of the watch was very positive, the reviewer noted that the anti-shock mechanism was the most basic variant. Can anyone with insight in these matters clarify?


----------



## phooey

For the Ocean One Vintage owners:

How is this watch as a daily wearer? I'm worried about dinging the crystal given it's highly raised/domed shape.

Cheers


----------



## twintop

I've been wearing my O1V almost daily for the last month and haven't hit anything yet. It is a very comfortable watch to wear and doesn't sit high on the wrist at all.
Wouldn't worry about it as an every day watch.


----------



## Imitrex

Riker said:


> Well, did you order one...?


Not yet. I mentioned it to my wife, and the look of disappointment on her face was off-putting. I surprised her 2 years ago with a new wedding ring and band. She explained that she wanted to do the same for me, and knowing I love watches, wanted to surprise me with something at some point. Not sure when, but I felt awful, so I didn't order.

**Edit

I was told today that I should start a list of watches I would like, and one that would last me a lifetime. She knows that the GMT will be going to my son in a few years, and she wants me to have something substantial that I will enjoy for the rest of my life. I love this watch, but given those circumstances and requirements, I've put a Tudor Pelagos and an Omega Seamaster at the top of my list.

This isn't meaning that a Steinhart isn't a "lifetime" watch. It's just not one I could see *myself* not being tempted to flip for something else. Same with my O1B.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Sounds like to me you could flip your O1B and slip into an O1V without much trouble...


----------



## Imitrex

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Sounds like to me you could flip your O1B and slip into an O1V without much trouble...


True enough! But I love my O1B. I think the only way I would sell her, is if I got the Pelagos.


----------



## Nauticqua

Imitrex said:


> True enough! But I love my O1B. I think the only way I would sell her, is if I got the Pelagos.


You'd really get a watch to keep for the rest of your life?? That's a scary thought. I like to buy and sell to keep this hobby interesting. I may end up keeping my wedding gift watch for life, but that all depends if I want to keep my wife that long.


----------



## Imitrex

Nauticqua said:


> You'd really get a watch to keep for the rest of your life?? That's a scary thought. I like to buy and sell to keep this hobby interesting. I may end up keeping my wedding gift watch for life, but that all depends if I want to keep my wife that long.


Haha!! Oh, I'll still get other watches, but will always have one in my quiver that I will never get rid of. Right now, that's my GMT Master. But, it's a family heirloom, so it will be going to my son in a few years.

Luckily, my wife's a keeper!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector




----------



## frenchwatchcollector




----------



## frenchwatchcollector

As you can guess I love this watch!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

I love this one actually:


----------



## Travelller

frenchwatchcollector said:


> As you can guess I love this watch!





frenchwatchcollector said:


> I love this one actually...


Salut! Great photographs of your O1V :-!
Awesome 6200 b-) Is it _yours_ ...?


----------



## Fullers1845

frenchwatchcollector said:


> View attachment 1376646


Ooohhh that is HOT!


----------



## alexbttr

This watch is wonderful in each way!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Love that half mesh style bracelet, what is it?

Edit: sorry meant to quote. The one posed by Frenchwatchcollector.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

This one: 


frenchwatchcollector said:


> View attachment 1376650


----------



## 5661nicholas

Fresh off the FedEx truck, couple of terrible pics



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Love that half mesh style bracelet, what is it?
> 
> Edit: sorry meant to quote. The one posed by Frenchwatchcollector.


Looks like 'beads of rice'

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay

if you compare the eta 2825 vs the new Steinhart O1V movement the new one looks so much better. In fact the eta looks really cheap.


----------



## vokotin

bubonicplay said:


> if you compare the eta 2825 vs the new Steinhart O1V movement the new one looks so much better. In fact the eta looks really cheap.


To tell the truth... I'm not a fan of clones and it doesn't matter if it's undecorated... the ETA 2824-2 is a top quality movement with a top quality finish.The ST5 looks nice but its reliability in the long run is still unknown, time will tell.


----------



## Travelller

5661nicholas said:


> Fresh off the FedEx truck...


Congrats ans welcome to the O1V club :-! Did you get the NATO from Steinhart?


----------



## 5661nicholas

Travelller said:


> Congrats ans welcome to the O1V club :-! Did you get the NATO from Steinhart?


It is a Phoenix I had in the strap drawer, paired up great. Thank you, surprisingly an EXTREMELY comfortable watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Love that half mesh style bracelet, what is it?
> 
> Edit: sorry meant to quote. The one posed by Frenchwatchcollector.


It's a Beads of rice from Yobokies, I bought two of these for my Seiko SBDC003 and one for my SBDX001!























As you cans see, they suit very well my Steinhart divers as well!!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

This mesh which is very nice comes from Steinhart!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

With rubber it's nice as well!!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

I think thats tipped it. Next watch on list and 5th Steiny. Best place to order beads strap?

Does it come with end links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenian

5661nicholas said:


> Fresh off the FedEx truck, couple of terrible pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo, with a great lume shot!

Mind if I ask when you ordered it from Steinhart?


----------



## alexbttr

In Italy we are used to say (usually speaking about beautiful women) : 

"If one is beautiful, is also nice if dressed in rags" ... 

For this watch it's the same ! It's always nice, however it's "dressed" !


----------



## Jfha1210

JH iPhone


----------



## twintop

Captain Scrumpy said:


> I think thats tipped it. Next watch on list and 5th Steiny. Best place to order beads strap?
> 
> Does it come with end links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from what I can see in the pics from frenchwatchcollector the beads of rice bracelet fits onto the end links from the original Steinhart bracelet


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS

Mine showed up last week. About a 70 day wait for mine.


----------



## WineMan

how do you like it?


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS

WineMan said:


> how do you like it?


It is nicer than I anticipated. It is of very good quality and an attractive watch. If I were to nitpick, I would prefer the springbars not be so far out on the lugs and that it were closer to the original in size. Other than that I think it's a great value and few would be disappointed.


----------



## Watch_guy

Delete


----------



## Watch_guy

hooperman42 said:


> All this Steinhart Vs Rolex stuff comes up everytime there is another Steinhart in the mold. PLEASE go get the the Rolex plop down your 5K for a sub that I paid $ 1800 for back in the 80's and live it up. By the way I sold my three subs including 1969, my 57 GMT, my countless datejusts, my two tone daytona and never missed them. Once the novelty wears off its just an expensive watch. Who cares. i dont do crazy anymore. But no doubt Rolex IS THE quality you would expect. But as much as I deal with C level people in business I NEVER SEE ONE with a rolex. EVER. I do see a few car mechanics, new sales wannabees etc with subs all the time. Take it for what its worth. im just saying.
> 
> the problem is people love the triton 30 ATM like I had but that LURE of an affordable ROlEX haunts them and dont tell me its not true. been there.


Wow...you have had far different experiences than what I see. I also work with C-level executives and business owners, and I frequently see Rolexes. In fact, I probably see Rolex and Omega more than any. 
Furthermore, friends of mine fit that exact category and many have a Rolex as well.
I think Steinhart makes great stuff, and I own many inexpensive watches , but lets not try to pretend that It is only the "wanna bees " as you put it, who own a Rolex. 
Imitation is a sincere form of flattery, and no watch is imitated more than Rolex.
Again, I think it is really great that you sold your Rolexes and are more content, but it's a big world out there and others may feel differently.
Rolex became what they are because they innovate and have quality control that rivals the best of the best. There is a reason so many brands try to copy what they create.


----------



## JeffW2

In my work I see a number of people with Rolexes, but many more with higher end watches. 

Jeff


----------



## rdwatch

Anyone know what delivery time is on the O1V is running as of February? Still early March, or have they inventory on these now? I know they have been closed and are not processing orders this week. Just ordered one a couple days ago, and am curious as to what others have been experiencing lately. Thanks in advance for any feedback on this. Am looking forward to getting it! Regards.....


----------



## JeffW2

rdwatch said:


> Anyone know what delivery time is on the O1V is running as of February? Still early March, or have they inventory on these now? I know they have been closed and are not processing orders this week. Just ordered one a couple days ago, and am curious as to what others have been experiencing lately. Thanks in advance for any feedback on this. Am looking forward to getting it! Regards.....


i do not think you will see the watch in early March. Steinhart uses the language "not before." I ordered January 13th which was in the not before January 31st group and mine has not shipped.

Jeff


----------



## 5661nicholas

I ordered mine Jan. 3rd and I think it came in Feb. 13. It is an amazing watch, best homage I have owned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

Thanks guys. I saw another poster that said he ordered and received his OVM in 4 days, which is pretty amazing. Of course, it all depends on what watch you order, and the build status of that design with Steinhardt. It is what it is...

It's not like guys like us don't have other watches to wear! Jeez, since joining this crazy forum 2 months ago, I've gotten 3 other watches, bands for older watches, tools, winders, and lord knows what else.

If I can't wait patiently for this, then there really is something that's gone wrong with me......Haha!


----------



## jigelow

Steiny noon here. Curious if they charge you guys at order or at ship. How did the VAT work for you guys buying from the States?


----------



## Travelller

jigelow said:


> Steiny noon here. Curious if they charge you guys at order or at ship. How did the VAT work for you guys buying from the States?


With Paypal you're charged immediately. VAT is for EU customers only. State-side you'll get to deal with FedEx (local State taxes and/or Import duties)


----------



## rdwatch

Travelller said:


> With Paypal you're charged immediately. VAT is for EU customers only. State-side you'll get to deal with FedEx (local State taxes and/or Import duties)


Other folks who have received their watches here in the U.S. have said the Fed X charge after receiving runs ~$30.00 or so.


----------



## rdwatch

jigelow said:


> Steiny noon here. Curious if they charge you guys at order or at ship. How did the VAT work for you guys buying from the States?


When you go to finalize your order online with Steinhardt, they do not add in the VAT you see on the site (they have your ordering and shipping info you give them that identifies that you're from the U.S. and that VAT is not applicable), they add in 30 Euros for shipping charges, and total up the order. They do not put a charge in there for the FedX that the others have identifed. That comes to you (from what I've read here on the Forums) after you've received the watch seperately from FedX. Hope that helps....


----------



## jigelow

Great! Thanks for the responses. Hope my tax return hurries up and I'm going to order one.


----------



## aafanatic

I just pre-ordered mine ;-) I am really looking forward to this one and to having something in common with all y'alls!
Now I can strap shop for the next couple of months. How many others are waiting on this next batch? 30?
see you in April or May.


----------



## Riker

Great, the wait will be worth it.

I can confirm there are a lot more than 30 people waiting for their Ocean1Vintage. This model is supremely popular......



aafanatic said:


> I just pre-ordered mine ;-) I am really looking forward to this one and to having something in common with all y'alls!
> Now I can strap shop for the next couple of months. How many others are waiting on this next batch? 30?
> see you in April or May.


----------



## krickon

*BEEP*BEEP* Bow array detection:"Union, Sugar, Sugar, Roger port bow!" All hands prepare for emergency blow.*BEEP*BEEP*


----------



## krickon

The life of a Captain...


----------



## raptoruts

Hi guys,

Just a quick update while I'm traveling. Ordered the watch on Jan 21. Got shipping confirmation today. Hoping to see it next week down under (Sydney). Will introduce myself properly when it gets here. Can't wait anymore!!

Ric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

My Ocean 1 Vintage on mesh, received it the 12/24/2013 and have worn it almost daily since then. Love this watch.


----------



## bvc2005

krickon said:


> The life of a Captain...


 krickon, your OVM must be the happiest OVM on the high seas!


----------



## Uwe W.

bvc2005 said:


> krickon, your OVM must be the happiest OVM on the high seas!


Maybe, but why was it posted in a thread dedicated to the Ocean 1 Vintage?


----------



## rdwatch

aafanatic said:


> I just pre-ordered mine ;-) I am really looking forward to this one and to having something in common with all y'alls!
> Now I can strap shop for the next couple of months. How many others are waiting on this next batch? 30?
> see you in April or May.


I have one on order also -

---Ordered watch on 2/18/14

---Paid via Paypal on 2/19/14

---received this notice from Steinhardt on 2/25/14:

(I know they were closed and moving their offices during the week of 2/18)

__________________________________________________ ___________________
we received your payment.
Thank you very much.

Your order will be dispatched within 5 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock.
You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.

Your STEINHART Watches team.
__________________________________________________ ______________________

.....So, am hoping to get a tracking number for the watch in 3 days, but that'll only happen if they have the O1V's in stock to ship.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## krickon

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe, but why was it posted in a thread dedicated to the Ocean 1 Vintage?


Because its vintage!


----------



## Uwe W.

krickon said:


> Because its vintage!


Um, okay, but the subject of this thread is a different watch and the OVM - your watch - already has its own dedicated thread. Just saying. ;-)


----------



## TMA-1

Ordered mine on 2/5. Shipped this morning (2/28). Should arrive on 3/3. Not too shabby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

TMA-1 said:


> Ordered mine on 2/5. Shipped this morning (2/28). Should arrive on 3/3. Not too shabby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great! Hopefully, they got a good stock in and have enough on hand to fulfill all Feb. orders. Thanks for the update!


----------



## TMA-1

I ordered it with a O1VR and a O2B and, if I recall, the estimated ship date for the O1V wasn't until mid-March. The latest of all three. Should bode well for those who ordered at the beginning of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

I just added O1V to my collection recently, joining OVM and Ocean Black DlC ceramic among others. It is my favourite Steinhart now. Love the dome.


----------



## bottom of the ninth

jtbr said:


> I just added O1V to my collection recently, joining OVM and Ocean Black DlC ceramic among others. It is my favourite Steinhart now. Love the dome.


Looks great! How long was your wait? And when did you order?


----------



## jaspert

bottom of the ninth said:


> Looks great! How long was your wait? And when did you order?


I ordered on the first week of January and got it roughly about four and half weeks later.


----------



## raptoruts

Ok here we go!

Ordered on Jan 21 and received yesterday March 3 in Australia. Shipping took only 4 days which is pretty cool.

Now some background info:

I've always loved my dad's submariner, I have so many memories of him wearing it, but I was too young to understand its value or the mechanism behind its magic. Sadly, in a night of 20 years ago, someone broke into our house in Italy (I am from there myself) and took the watch forever. My dad is no more a person attached to material things, and didn't look too bothered about it. He never bought another Rolex and I grew up with just the memory of it.

Now I live in Australia and recently re-discovered the passion for "proper" mechanical watches. It mostly happened because of a person I met on my usual train to work, I young Australian who, at question: what do you do for living? Answered: I'm a watchmaker! I didn't even remember there was such a profession and started getting more and more interested in his job, his studies and the work of art he experiences every day. From there, the step was short. I wanted a mechanical watch and my passion for divers with the submariner look wasn't extinguished. I found some independent producers attractive enough to think about committing and buying (prometheus, deep blue, halios) but never ended up making up my mind. After roughly 1 year of intermittent research I stumbled on Steinhart and it all made sense. 
The O1V was the most beautiful watch I had ever seen, with it's old school look, the memories from a Rolex of the past, the extremely clean dial and beautiful colour combination. It had to be mine.

Well, it arrived today, and sorry for the quality of these shots, but I had to share 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^This kind of story is why I love homage/tribute watches. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your O1V!


----------



## raze

raptoruts said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> Ordered on Jan 21 and received yesterday March 3 in Australia. Shipping took only 4 days which is pretty cool.
> 
> Now some background info:
> 
> I've always loved my dad's submariner, I have so many memories of him wearing it, but I was too young to understand its value or the mechanism behind its magic. Sadly, in a night of 20 years ago, someone broke into our house in Italy (I am from there myself) and took the watch forever. My dad is no more a person attached to material things, and didn't look too bothered about it. He never bought another Rolex and I grew up with just the memory of it.
> 
> Now I live in Australia and recently re-discovered the passion for "proper" mechanical watches. It mostly happened because of a person I met on my usual train to work, I young Australian who, at question: what do you do for living? Answered: I'm a watchmaker! I didn't even remember there was such a profession and started getting more and more interested in his job, his studies and the work of art he experiences every day. From there, the step was short. I wanted a mechanical watch and my passion for divers with the submariner look wasn't extinguished. I found some independent producers attractive enough to think about committing and buying (prometheus, deep blue, halios) but never ended up making up my mind. After roughly 1 year of intermittent research I stumbled on Steinhart and it all made sense.
> The O1V was the most beautiful watch I had ever seen, with it's old school look, the memories from a Rolex of the past, the extremely clean dial and beautiful colour combination. It had to be mine.
> 
> Well, it arrived today, and sorry for the quality of these shots, but I had to share


Great back story and great watch! I cant wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Travelller

raptoruts said:


> ..I've always loved my dad's submariner, I have so many memories of him wearing it, but I was too young to understand its value or the mechanism behind its magic ... The O1V was the most beautiful watch I had ever seen, with it's old school look, the memories from a Rolex of the past, the extremely clean dial and beautiful colour combination. It had to be mine. Well, it arrived today...


Congratulations and learn to embrace your new addiction, the one that we all share ;-) It's a great story, (similar to my own) - thanks for sharing it with us :-!


----------



## scubatl

Just got my vintage, its my first steinhart, havent taken if off for a couple days, great watch. I bought the vintage leather band from them also, but it looks so good on the metal braclet I cant switch it out.


----------



## rdwatch

scubatl said:


> Just got my vintage, its my steinhart, havent taken if off for a couple days, great watch. I bought the vintage leather band from them also, but it looks so good on the metal braclet I cant switch it out.


That's great! When did you order it? Waiting on mine, and ordered that on 2/18. Just trying to get an idea of how deliveries are going on this from time of order....


----------



## scubatl

rdwatch said:


> That's great! When did you order it? Waiting on mine, and ordered that on 2/18. Just trying to get an idea of how deliveries are going on this from time of order....


i ordered mine jan 17th it was 2 days after the cut off, the website said orders after 1/15 wouldnt ship till march, it shipped march 1st


----------



## rdwatch

Thanks. Apprecate it!


----------



## aafanatic

@rdwatch:
Don't worry, I'm waiting with you ;-) I ordered mine on 2/26.



rdwatch said:


> Thanks. Apprecate it!


----------



## rdwatch

aafanatic said:


> @rdwatch:
> Don't worry, I'm waiting with you ;-) I ordered mine on 2/26.


like the guy in your avatar said about waiting for his watch to be delivered.....


----------



## jspeakman

aafanatic said:


> @rdwatch:
> Don't worry, I'm waiting with you ;-) I ordered mine on 2/26.


I'd be interested to see how you like the O1V against your Skindiver and how they compare in quality. Love the Skindiver and very tempted by it. Both are homages of pieces of similar vintage with some features in common?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## rdwatch

jspeakman said:


> I'd be interested to see how you like the O1V against your Skindiver and how they compare in quality. Love the Skindiver and very tempted by it. Both are homages of pieces of similar vintage with some features in common?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jez


Dropped Steinhardt a quick email asking them if they had a projected delivery date they could share with us. Will wait to see what they say. Will post that if and when I hear back from them....


----------



## rdwatch

Update from their site, delivery projected has gone from March to April. They left the "M" from March in their spelling for April - - -


*STEINHART* "OCEAN One Vintage"*NEW*Can be pre-ordered! available soon again
ATTENTION: new orders since 01.03.2014 will be shipped not before beginning of MApril 2014

Swiss Made - 2 years warranty

 


----------



## alexbttr

Now I can say ... I've ordered my O1V the 4th of february and yesterday I've received the shipping confirmation email...

Forecasted date : 13 of march


----------



## phooey

FYI to all those waiting,

Ordered mine on February 13th and I received the shipping notice yesterday March 10.


----------



## rdwatch

Thanks! Encouraging news for those of us who are in line for shipments....


----------



## aafanatic

"Things are looking up..."
at this rate I bet Gunther has enough stock to ship out all of Febuarys orders ;-)


----------



## alexbttr

alexbttr said:


> Now I can say ... I've ordered my O1V the 4th of february and yesterday I've received the shipping confirmation email...
> 
> Forecasted date : 13 of march


A significant update to what above quoted

Today (that is one day before the forecasted date) , at 10.14, my O1V has been consigned to the reception of the office where my wife works (in my workplace there is not a reception able to receive personal stuff) and then to her

I'm not sure I'll be able to resist till this evening to see my new watch... 

I'm very very happy! "See you" tomorrow for my first impressions!

Have a nice day,
Alessandro.


----------



## garydusa

*5 days & Not a "Pic" on page 63.....*:think:

*Well,...Me first on page 64! ......*:-!


----------



## micahpop

Gary, that looks good on mesh!


----------



## alexbttr

MINE O1V:

























I'm very very happy and satisfied!!!


----------



## rdwatch

rdwatch said:


> Thanks! Encouraging news for those of us who are in line for shipments....


Just got this today from Steinhardt.......

we have send you the following articles:

1x 
T0223
-
OCEAN One Vintage


You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.

I guess it should be here in a few days.

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Dino7

Put mine on again today for the first time in a while , really is an awesome watch !


----------



## alexbttr

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning to all! 

Some other pics with its new "dress" 


























Steinhart original Vintage Leather Strap


----------



## Loevhagen

Received the O1V today - and just threw it straight onto the DIY leather strap I made for it. .


----------



## rdwatch

Loevhagen said:


> Received the O1V today - and just threw it straight onto the DIY leather strap I made for it. .


Looks great! What day did you order your watch from Steinhardt btw?


----------



## Loevhagen

T minus 5 weeks.


----------



## Loevhagen

The Unboxing witnessed by OVM.


----------



## subrosa

Any word on the next batch of these? It seems to say "MApril" on the site.


----------



## rdwatch

subrosa said:


> Any word on the next batch of these? It seems to say "MApril" on the site.


Ordered mine on 2/19. Received this from Steinhardt email on 3/13 - -

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
This tracking update has been requested by:
Name: Anonymous 
E-mail: (my email address was here)
Tracking number 79XXXXXXXXXXXX

Ship date 3/05/2014
Destination xxxxxxxxxxxx, NJ
Signed for by 
Service type FedEx International Priority-Deliver WeekdayIndirect Signature Required

Tracking results as of Mar 13, 2014 2:51 PM

Date/Time Location/Activity
3/05/2014 3:16 am /Shipment information sent to FedEx

Disclaimer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
This tracking update has been sent to you by FedEx on the behalf of the Requestor noted above. FedEx does not validate the authenticity of the request and does not validate, guarantee or warrant the authenticity of the request, the requestor's message, or the accuracy of this tracking update. For tracking results and fedex.com's terms of use, go to fedex.com.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not sure what is actually happening with FED X, but according to this notice, they notified FedX that they were going to ship the item. I've checked every day since then, but FedX has no updated information on this tracking number yet, other than they were notifIed on 3/5 with the shipping information. I do not know if they were given the product at that point to ship. Hoping to see it ship out this week with any luck. We'll see what happens this week.....


----------



## Riker

Steinhart forwards 'ready for collection' info to FedEx for pickup weekly. Packages in most instances are collected once weekly though this can & has on limited occasions moved out beyond a week. Why it has taken this long I cannot answer to that though I'd guess the relocation to the new HQ may have played a part. I expect you need to contact Steinhart if you seek further info...


----------



## rdwatch

Riker said:


> Steinhart forwards 'ready for collection' info to FedEx for pickup weekly. Packages in most instances are collected once weekly though this can & has on limited occasions moved out beyond a week. Why it has taken this long I cannot answer to that though I'd guess the relocation to the new HQ may have played a part. I expect you need to contact Steinhart if you seek further info...


Thanks Riker for that info. I'm sure the Relo has set them back a bit. I'm OK with it all. The fact that they did send me a notification last week gives me some assurance that there is some inventory to release on these, and it'll go out within a week or so....


----------



## rdwatch

rdwatch said:


> Thanks Riker for that info. I'm sure the Relo has set them back a bit. I'm OK with it all. The fact that they did send me a notification last week gives me some assurance that there is some inventory to release on these, and it'll go out within a week or so....


Shipping today for delivery tomorrow (here in NJ) per FedX update notification received this morning.

Ordered watch on 2/19, so for those of you who ordered around the same time, that's the order/shipping history of mine FYI. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## rdwatch

rdwatch said:


> Shipping today for delivery tomorrow (here in NJ) per FedX update notification received this morning.
> 
> Ordered watch on 2/19, so for those of you who ordered around the same time, that's the order/shipping history of mine FYI. Looking forward to getting it!


Got it today, went over it, all's good. Sized it and wearing it now. It is a very nice piece, and am really pleased with it. The End.


----------



## Travelller

rdwatch said:


> ...It is a very nice piece, and am really pleased with it. The End.


I just love stories with happy endings... *sighs* :-!

Hey hold on a sec...
...*20 posts* on this thread and *after all that DRAMA*, still not one single friggin' wristshot...
_... SERIOUSLY?!?_

Pics or it didn't happen, Mr. ticker-tape!!!

:-d ;-)


----------



## bvc2005

rdwatch said:


> Got it today, went over it, all's good. Sized it and wearing it now. It is a very nice piece, and am really pleased with it. The End.


Congratulations! Will you posting any wrist shots?


----------



## rdwatch

Travelller said:


> I just love stories with happy endings... *sighs* :-!
> 
> Hey hold on a sec...
> ...*20 posts* on this thread and *after all that DRAMA*, still not one single friggin' wristshot...
> _... SERIOUSLY?!?_
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen, Mr. ticker-tape!!!
> 
> :-d ;-)


haha! Here ya go! With so much Drama going on with Steinhardt over the past month or so, I wanted folks who had ordered this watch, or wanted to get one follow the order to delivery process. At the end here, I was kinda thinking like you, perhaps a bit of anal overkill on my part! But, too much info is better than not enough I hope....


----------



## Loevhagen

Coffee Time. 


Steinhart Ocean One Vintage by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## khador

Landed the other day. Ordered on 02/22 and arrived on 03/19 so not too long a wait :-d

I'm really happy with it, it's a beaut of a watch and is keeping excellent time. The only problem I've had with it is the bezel has a small nick in the steel and overall the finish of the bezel just isn't what I expected. I've sent Steinhart an email to see what can be done, wait and see.

Overall I'd say it's a keeper, even with the small bezel issue.

Obligatory pic:


----------



## rdwatch

khador said:


> Landed the other day. Ordered on 02/22 and arrived on 03/19 so not too long a wait :-d
> 
> I'm really happy with it, it's a beaut of a watch and is keeping excellent time. The only problem I've had with it is the bezel has a small nick in the steel and overall the finish of the bezel just isn't what I expected. I've sent Steinhart an email to see what can be done, wait and see.
> 
> Overall I'd say it's a keeper, even with the small bezel issue.
> 
> Obligatory pic:


Khador - looks great on that strap! Was curious about your comment on the bezel finish. As I went over mine (received a couple days before yours got in), I was noticing the sharper finish to the coin edge that I had not heard of before, or seen on other diver type watches I have that have a smoother edge finish to them. I was wondering if that sharper feel is what the original old Rolex Divers had back in the day, and if that was what they were shooting for with this? It does contribute to a better "grip" or purchase on the bezel when you go to move it, that's for sure. Am not saying I do not like that finish, was just not expecting it. Maybe one of the more knowledgeable folks on this thread would know, I'd be curious to find that out.


----------



## Travelller

khador said:


> ...and overall the finish of the bezel just isn't what I expected...


Nick aside, In what way is the bezel finish not to your satisfaction?






























rdwatch said:


> ...Was curious about your comment on the bezel finish. As I went over mine ... I was noticing the sharper finish to the coin edge...


What you're asking for can only be answered by someone who purchased a 6200 new in 1954 (or by some miracle found a NOS or NIB etc.) because over time, watches wear naturally and/or are polished, etc. I say this because I have my 16600, OVM and O1V in front of me and the two Steinharts' bezels do have sharper edges than my 16600. On the other hand, my 16600 is 25yrs old and was worn ... and polished.

In any event, I think that the real answer is that a finer level of finishing is not available in this price class... .


----------



## rdwatch

100PERCENT-Rolex: Once in a lifetime!!! Grail 6200 got a great home!

After looking around some more, found this pic on the above rolex blog, and the O1V bezel edge looks just like the one in a 6200 back in the day. Obviously as old as it is, the edges have worn some, but from a design stand point, that looks like it to me.

Thought it it might be of some interest to you guys....


----------



## aafanatic

aafanatic said:


> @rdwatch:
> Don't worry, I'm waiting with you ;-) I ordered mine on 2/26.


Ordered mine on 2/26 and received tracking today ;-) 
How many straps have *you* bought while you were waiting? ...a lot!


----------



## rdwatch

aafanatic said:


> Ordered mine on 2/26 and received tracking today ;-)
> How many straps have *you* bought while you were waiting? ...a lot!


Unbelievably, I got so antsy while waiting the month for the watch, I actually bought another watch! I've never really been a strap type person, bracelets have been my preference, but, since joining this site last Dec., I've come to like them, and sense an uncontrolled buying spree in the offing, especially after seeing some of the ones on the O1V's in these posts. At least this is less costly that buying more watches, but who the hell knows at this point....


----------



## aafanatic

I too bought another watch as well in the waiting ( Armida A6), many straps too. Looking forward to seeing if any of them work on the O1V. 
It is nice to be invited to join the family... of O1V's ;-)


----------



## xleroi

Ordered March 5th, delivered today!


----------



## Travelller

Today's choice |>


----------



## Craustin1

New bund strap for mine


----------



## 5661nicholas

Craustin1 said:


> New bund strap for mine


Looks great!! Who is the bund from if I may?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Its from OPStraps, Manuel [email protected]



5661nicholas said:


> Looks great!! Who is the bund from if I may?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xleroi

Had time to get a real camera out this afternoon and take a much better pic. The O1V is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jspeakman

Is there still love for the O1V? Looks great to me but seen several come and go quite quickly recently. Is it up there with the OVM?


----------



## Fomenko

Got mine a few days ago! Everything is as it should, and I'm delighted with it. :-!
Like the bracelet a lot, but here I'm sharing a Taikonaut strap that I bought and goes great with the O1V.
It's deer leather, very soft, and in daylight is not as shiny as in the pics, and matches the numerals perfectly.


----------



## Baldrick

I really want to like this watch unreservedly - the photos on this forum are great and really show it off - but that red bezel marker at the top keeps drawing my eye and I'm not sure if I like it. I appreciate why it's there, but it just seems to me to jar with the rest of the style of the watch. 

Anyone tried to replace the bezel and, if so, with what? I can't see a alternative bezel on the Steinhart website....


----------



## Uwe W.

If the bezel arrow bothers you, what are your thoughts on the red crown tube?


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen

I like the Vintage One, but there is one thing that bugs me a bit; the movement is quite noisy / rattles compared to a lot of other watches. Even the Miyota 9105 is more silent than the ST-5.


----------



## Baldrick

Uwe W. said:


> If the bezel arrow bothers you, what are your thoughts on the red crown tube?


Actually that doesn't bother me at all - IMO it's sufficiently out of the way to be either unnoticeable or a very discreet accent. In contrast, the bezel marker is front and centre (so to speak) every time you look at the watch.

That's all just going on photos though so I can't say if the crown tube would bother me on the wrist. (And in fairness I've seen some photos in which the marker looks quite garish, while in others it looks quite subtle....)

It is the only thing really stopping me pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## Baldrick

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1438571
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438572
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438574


Well, now you're just showing off....


----------



## Baldrick

Actually, looking at these photos again, the reddish leather dilutes the effect of the marker quite a bit - maybe it's just the contrast against the steel that is bugging me.

I'm basically talking myself into buying one, aren't I....


----------



## Loevhagen

Yes, you are. 

FWIW: The red tube isn´t that noticeable from a normal viewing angle (aka when you look at your own watch on your own wrist).


----------



## twintop

Loevhagen said:


> I like the Vintage One, but there is one thing that bugs me a bit; the movement is quite noisy / rattles compared to a lot of other watches. Even the Miyota 9105 is more silent than the ST-5.


I haven't noticed this with my O1V. I have the Miyota 9015 in the Raven Vintage and that one is a lot louder and actually wobbles when shaken on the wrist.


----------



## Travelller

Fomenko said:


> Got mine a few days ago! Everything is as it should, and I'm delighted with it...


Congrats, B! Looking good, now let's see a wristshot :-!



Baldrick said:


> ...but that red bezel marker at the top keeps drawing my eye and I'm not sure if I like it... Anyone tried to replace the bezel and, if so, with what?


Agree, the red triangle doesn't belong on the 6200 so on the O1V, it's out of place imho. There is no other Steinhart Ocean with a better-matching bezel, so your SOL. Only MK II's "Kingston" has a one2one 6200-type bezel (no graduation, white triangle). Having said that, the red triangle won't detract once the O1V it's on your wrist... ;-) You're gonna have to take my word for it; this is the only homage I know of with a "super dome" and that one aspect is the icing on the cake and makes the O1V of the best of all Sub homages :-!

I may flip the OVM some day, but the O1V is a keeper!



Loevhagen said:


> I like the Vintage One, but there is one thing that bugs me a bit; the movement is quite noisy / rattles compared to a lot of other watches. Even the Miyota 9105 is more silent than the ST-5.


My O1V is about as noisy as my OVM... :think: the one thing I like about the ST-5 is how easy it is to manually wind. Only my 16600 has better gearing b-) The OVM's ETA is smooth but requires quite a bit more effort.


----------



## raptoruts

I don't understand why everyone keeps saying the 6200 did not have a red triangle. In fact the third version did feature a red triangle and there are multiple images on the Internet to prove so. For instance:

http://rolexpassionreport.com/5816/...0-meter-waterproof-during-day-trip-to-geneva/

Now, liking the red is a different matter, in my case I think it gives it a bit of a soul, distinguishing itself from the millions of rolex homages, but I could understand why a more plain design would appeal.

Loving mine in the meantime 

Edit: Oh and I forgot to mention that it keeps impressive time! After 2 weeks since last synch, it's been running an average of -2.8 per day. Really happy with it.

R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

Travelller said:


> Congrats, B! Looking good, now let's see a wristshot :-!


Thank you, amigo! Not the easiest watch to photograph, but a great one to wear...


----------



## Travelller

raptoruts said:


> I don't understand why everyone keeps saying the 6200 did not have a red triangle. In fact the third version did feature a red triangle...


Point taken but I dont think that Steinhart was motivated by some MK III dial, rather, from the classic Bond Rolex (Gold Finger) - the 6538.


----------



## Baldrick

Loevhagen said:


> Yes, you are.
> 
> FWIW: The red tube isn´t that noticeable from a normal viewing angle (aka when you look at your own watch on your own wrist).


Well, I kept thinking about this watch aaaand...it's on pre-order, along with the Steiny brown vintage strap.


----------



## aafanatic

This watch is *WAY better* than I dared dream. The proportions are perfect. I've had *a lot* of Big Crown homages, but none have captured the delicate balance between brawn and grace. It can not be done with a caliper, it has to be done with by an appreciative eye guided by love of all that is Vintage. Gunther has done it. The balance between the dial opening, bezel thickness and bezel width resting upon the lug legs tapered to perfection. Even the polished and brushed surfaces are better than any of my other watches. This *is* the watch that I have been waiting for someone to make, and have been constantly disappointed until *now*. Thank you Gunther, Steinhart, and WUS WIS's everywhere ;-)


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

I had mine for about a month now. Originally, I put a single piece "Bond" pattern RAF strap on it while waiting for a nice Steinhart leather band to arrive. However, I kinda grew to like the combo, a la 007 in Gold Finger, down to the narrower band on the 22mm lugs. It is super comfortable!



















Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Awesome "Bond" centurionavre. the 20mm looks even better than a 22mm ;-)
Going "Gator"


----------



## Chromejob

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> I had mine for about a month now. Originally, I put a single piece "Bond" pattern RAF strap on it while waiting for a nice Steinhart leather band to arrive. However, I kinda grew to like the combo, a la 007 in Gold Finger, down to the narrower band on the 22mm lugs. It is super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Look for some Marathon SAR spring bars then. Stronger, look better in the drilled lugs, and a cleaner authentic look with narrower straps.



















// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## eXis10z

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1438571


I love this strap! May I know where is it from?


----------



## Loevhagen

It´s from the wife´s old leather handbag.









Cut, glued and sanded and waxed. Turned into this:


----------



## Michael St John

^^^ Very cool looking job. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq

Excellent craftsmanship. Very nicely done.


----------



## jolimont

Hi
I love this watch and am hoping to own one soon

How does the size sit on a 6.5-6-75 inch wrist? I have a flat wrist 
Does anyone with the above size have wrist pics?

Is there a manufacturing delay for this watch(like with Stowa) or will they ship immediately?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Richqqqq

Hello,
I ordered one on 4-09-14 and it has not yet shipped....so definitely a manufacturing delay. I also have 6.75 wrist and will post some shots when the watch arrives. I'm thinking it will be mid-May.


----------



## Travelller

jolimont said:


> ...How does the size sit on a 6.5-6-75 inch wrist? I have a flat wrist Does anyone with the above size have wrist pics?


6.75 flat:


----------



## jolimont

Thanks for the pic
Looks awesome!


----------



## Fomenko

These were taken for another thread, but I'm sharing them here as well!


----------



## raptoruts

Plus9GMT said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 1319947


Ok, I'm hopeless with finding NATO straps. Could you please tell me where to get this for my O1V please? (and the belt? haha kiddin')
I love it.

Thanks,

R


----------



## aafanatic

Hi Raptoruts, welcome to the forum. I just googled "22mm nato strap" and this is what I got:
https://www.google.com/search?q=22m...5.6575j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

I hope this helps. I have bought a lot of straps from Clockwork Synergy myself.22mm Watch Strap Archives - Clockwork Synergy - Watch straps & Watch Bands


----------



## raptoruts

Hi aafanatic,

Thanks for the reply. 

I know how to find NATO straps in general, I was looking for that specific color though. I have searched for "light tan" but no results got closer to that almost golden look it has...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

It is *Desert Sand* not coyote brown. I pray that you find what you are looking for and share it with us in the near future;-)


----------



## raptoruts

aafanatic said:


> It is *Desert Sand* not coyote brown. I pray that you find what you are looking for and share it with us in the near future;-)


Would this be the one?
The Desert Dweller NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched)


----------



## Richqqqq

Welcome to the family! Sorry about the crappy pics. This watch is all that and so far...stunningly accurate....+1/day over a week. Pic on my 6.75 wrist. Threw in a size comparison shot with Deep Blue Recon. A 45mm beast which I rarely wear. Too hulking.


----------



## Chromejob

raptoruts said:


> Ok, I'm hopeless with finding NATO straps. Could you please tell me where to get this for my O1V please? (and the belt? haha kiddin')
> I love it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R


*Mickie500* on ebay is *Phoenix straps*, a maker of MoD contract straps (the original IIRC). They were the producer for Corvus' "Real Bond" strap before Corvus faded away. Phoenix continues to make it. Watch him on eBay, I've gotten a few seconds of private contract items that ... were great. [1] [2]

*Maratec* is another superb maker. I get them from CountyComm.

*Panatime* sells a wide variety of great straps and bands, as well as replacement spring bars, other hardware.

Forum member aliasRichmond/aliasMarlow sells a great Bond strap which is produced by a vintage mill in the UK, using vintage materials, construction. Worth the cost IMHO.

BTW, I recall the O1V has drilled lugs...? Get Marathon SAR spring bars, they'll give you the authentic "Rolex look" of a solid bar without shoulders for superb strength and stability when using a nylon strap.

If you'd like to convert a NATO strap to a 1960s style RAF band, look for my tutorial in the Straps forum.  Not hard if you have the right tools and some patience.


----------



## raptoruts

Chromejob said:


> *Mickie500* on ebay is *Phoenix straps*, a maker of MoD contract straps (the original IIRC). They were the producer for Corvus' "Real Bond" strap before Corvus faded away. Phoenix continues to make it. Watch him on eBay, I've gotten a few seconds of private contract items that ... were great. [1] [2]
> 
> *Maratec* is another superb maker. I get them from CountyComm.
> 
> *Panatime* sells a wide variety of great straps and bands, as well as replacement spring bars, other hardware.
> 
> Forum member aliasRichmond/aliasMarlow sells a great Bond strap which is produced by a vintage mill in the UK, using vintage materials, construction. Worth the cost IMHO.
> 
> BTW, I recall the O1V has drilled lugs...? Get Marathon SAR spring bars, they'll give you the authentic "Rolex look" of a solid bar without shoulders for superb strength and stability when using a nylon strap.
> 
> If you'd like to convert a NATO strap to a 1960s style RAF band, look for my tutorial in the Straps forum.  Not hard if you have the right tools and some patience.


Thanks mate,
I've ordered the Marathon spring bars and while looking for it, I managed to find all the NATO colours I wanted on Chronoworld: ChronoWorld.com Since 1999 and especially the hardest to find was the regimental white and red or Japanese flag (22mm) that I saw back in the thread and loved to bits: NATO Type Japan Charity Strap

Just spent $100 on straps...why not... 

Waiting for delivery, then pics will follow

Cheers,

R


----------



## Riker

So yet another succumbs to the lure of a multiple strap purchase........ Now the 'chicken has flown the coop' raptoruts there is no turning back.........



raptoruts said:


> Just spent $100 on straps...why not...
> 
> Waiting for delivery, then pics will follow
> 
> Cheers,
> R


----------



## uncleluck

Received mine today..

Had about 5 mins looking over it but had to nip back out to work, looking forward to a better play later.

Must say though, almost wish I hadn't modded my Seiko 009 so nicely haha, it was a touch underwhelming opening the steinhart box, although the box was nice! Maybe I'd built it up too much but if anything'a come out of this I realise just how crazy cheap a 009/007 seiko is.

The movement looks nice. I think the only real downer for me is the finish to the hands, they just look a bit cheap being way too shiny gold. I reckon the watch will look awesome in 50 years with a bit of patina haha.

I'm hoping I can find some love for it later, I'll report back soon.


----------



## uncleluck

Ah well, didn't get any better after another quick look (before I had to rush out for dinner)

Box (outer) is ripped right down one of the corner joints, pedantic? maybe, but it is the Steinhart box and I like to keep things mint for potential future sales and know this can also put people off. The minute hand has two small defects on it's trailing edge, like little dents. And there is dust on the face!


----------



## TDR1982

Ah no!!! Sounds like you got unlucky!


----------



## Richqqqq

Hey man. Sorry to hear of this situation. It is very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Michael81

Mine arrived today and I'm happy to report no quality control issues. Although the side of the outer box was torn. Perhaps it is intentional? Anyway, I don't really care, the watch is great. Really well made (though the crown stem feels a little flimsy - my only real gripe). It really is a beautiful watch, and quite different from my old Debaufre Ocean 1.

Anyway, some (admittedly amateurish) pics:



















Best of all, my Speedmaster will be arriving in an hour or so. Two new watches in one day! Score.

Edit: Aaaand here it is on a Nato. It was originally earmarked for my yet-to-arrive flieger, but I thought I'd see what it looks like on the O1V and now I'm not so sure. Even though it's 18mm, it looks pretty rad.


----------



## raptoruts

Straps arrived today! First one is already on, because strap matching is not a crime!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick7813

My O1V arrived yesterday (ordered 04/24, arrived 05/14,including the 2 days of my botching the payment). Unlike some have reported, my packaging, including the outer white Steinhart box, arrived in pristine condition. The watch has no visual quality control issues either. I immediately sized it for my wrist. I have many Steinhart's and consider them all outstanding watches/values. However, this O1V has, by far, the best fit and finish, most pleasing appearance and outstanding wrist presence of any of the others. I have a 7 3/4" wrist and even at 42mm, it wears and looks smaller than the others too. Solid yet very comfortable. Great design, Steinhart!


----------



## Loevhagen

Is it possible to remove the bezel (insert) on this watch?


----------



## twintop

Yes the bezel insert can be removed. Here's an example of an aged insert.


----------



## Up-n-coming

twintop said:


> Yes the bezel insert can be removed. Here's an example of an aged insert.


That bezel looks great. It works really well with the watch face and band. How did you achieve such an even coloring on the insert? Bleach or some other method?


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks. How did you remove it?

On the O1B and the OVM heat is enough. Another thing is that the O1B bezel insert turns into blue /gaya. The OVM turns into red / rust. And the O1V seems to be greenish. Huh.


----------



## Riker

Enjoying seeing what you guys are doing to change to appearance of Ocean bezels.


----------



## Riker

twintop, that is an outstanding looking O1V mate. I have had a look at some of your older posts back to Dec 2013 but couldn't find any reference to how you modified the O1V's bezels colour. Maybe I am blind & missed it but if you could post the link or advise the forum I expect you would find a number of fellow Steinhart members happy to learn of how you did it....|>



twintop said:


> Yes the bezel insert can be removed. Here's an example of an aged insert.


----------



## Michael81

Question: What sort of variation are you guys getting in terms of accuracy? Right now mine is running about 17 seconds slow after a day of wear, a day on my desk and 36 hours of more or less constant wear. 

That seems quite far out of the bounds of acceptability.


----------



## raptoruts

Mine after 3 months now is around -3 a day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. How did you remove it?
> 
> On the O1B and the OVM heat is enough. Another thing is that the O1B bezel insert turns into blue /gaya. The OVM turns into red / rust. And the O1V seems to be greenish. Huh.
> 
> View attachment 1494349


Yes...great question. I tried heat for 5 minutes and nothing. Too timid to get mean on it...

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Hello guy's, that pic I posted was in response to the question if the bezel of the O1V could be removed so that bezel inlay isn't mine.
However, I did find the thread where this pic comes from in a German forum dedicated to Steinhart watches.
The method that the owner describes has something to do with heat, from the original thread, translated by google
"Inlay heat and wait patiently ...This process is very 'digital' , that is a long time nothing happens , and then it goes pretty fast. It should be noted , it should be that the inlay will be heated uniformly in order to achieve uniform staining . Happy on the stovetop."
Also, when using this method, the lume pip will have to be replaced as it falls out due to the heat.

original thread can be found here: STEINHART Ocean One vintage - Steinhart - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM

I have sent a PM to H.Solo for some help in discovering the method for aging the bezel inlay as he is a member @ the Watch Lounge

Hope I haven't disappointed you guys and apologize for somewhat misleading by not putting a source to the original picture.


----------



## Falcon15e

twintop said:


> Hello guy's, that pic I posted was in response to the question if the bezel of the O1V could be removed so that bezel inlay isn't mine.
> However, I did find the thread where this pic comes from in a German forum dedicated to Steinhart watches.
> The method that the owner describes has something to do with heat, from the original thread, translated by google
> "Inlay heat and wait patiently ...This process is very 'digital' , that is a long time nothing happens , and then it goes pretty fast. It should be noted , it should be that the inlay will be heated uniformly in order to achieve uniform staining . Happy on the stovetop."
> Also, when using this method, the lume pip will have to be replaced as it falls out due to the heat.
> 
> original thread can be found here: STEINHART Ocean One vintage - Steinhart - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM
> 
> I have sent a PM to H.Solo for some help in discovering the method for aging the bezel inlay as he is a member @ the Watch Lounge
> 
> Hope I haven't disappointed you guys and apologize for somewhat misleading by not putting a source to the original picture.


Thanks twin. Please keep us updated. I know there's a few of us interested.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq

Mike Hero said:


> Question: What sort of variation are you guys getting in terms of accuracy? Right now mine is running about 17 seconds slow after a day of wear, a day on my desk and 36 hours of more or less constant wear.
> 
> That seems quite far out of the bounds of acceptability.


Hey. That's unacceptable. I'm running about +1-2 for about three weeks.


----------



## Riker

Mike, 17 secs is a lot but don't worry yet, see how it goes over a couple of weeks & then let us know how it is going. I may just need to take some time to settle....



Mike Hero said:


> Question: What sort of variation are you guys getting in terms of accuracy? Right now mine is running about 17 seconds slow after a day of wear, a day on my desk and 36 hours of more or less constant wear.
> 
> That seems quite far out of the bounds of acceptability.


----------



## aafanatic

Mike Hero said:


> Question: What sort of variation are you guys getting in terms of accuracy? Right now mine is running about 17 seconds slow after a day of wear, a day on my desk and 36 hours of more or less constant wear.
> 
> That seems quite far out of the bounds of acceptability.


Hi Mike, welcome to the forum.
Are you talking about -17 sec over 3 1/2 days? or -17 sec a day observed over 3 1/2 days? The former would be -5 sec a day which is great.


----------



## aafanatic

Mine was running -35 sec a day while wearing it the entire time. I sent it back to Steinhart and it returned running -15 sec a day ;-)


----------



## Riker

Good point aafanatic, over 3-4 days -17secs it is quite acceptable. Let us know Mike...



aafanatic said:


> Hi Mike, welcome to the forum.
> Are you talking about -17 sec over 3 1/2 days? or -17 sec a day observed over 3 1/2 days? The former would be -5 sec a day which is great.


----------



## Falcon15e

Thought you guys would appreciate this neat illusion















Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

Riker said:


> Good point aafanatic, over 3-4 days -17secs it is quite acceptable. Let us know Mike...


It was 17 seconds over a 24 hour period. Having said that, it seems to have settled to -5 seconds. Maybe wearing it overnight helped or something. Would be nice if it runs fast instead of slow, but 5 seconds off the pace is pretty okay.


----------



## Riker

Ok....... Well -5secs over 24hrs is most acceptable & within spec.



Mike Hero said:


> It was 17 seconds over a 24 hour period. Having said that, it seems to have settled to -5 seconds. Maybe wearing it overnight helped or something. Would be nice if it runs fast instead of slow, but 5 seconds off the pace is pretty okay.


----------



## Michael81

My O1V on a rubber strap I bought on a whim ('tis the season, I suppose) whilst waiting for my Gunny strap to arrive.


----------



## Riker

A rubber strap with Gator print....:think:

First time I have seen one......!



Mike Hero said:


> My O1V on a rubber strap I bought on a whim ('tis the season, I suppose) whilst waiting for my Gunny strap to arrive.


----------



## Michael81

Riker said:


> A rubber strap with Gator print....:think:
> 
> First time I have seen one......!


Me too. I saw it at watchbandcenter.com and thought I'd give it a go. It's pretty cool, although I'm back on a Nato right now. Rubber straps are good for swimming; not so much for regular wear.


----------



## jopex

Here's mine on 2piece bond nato:









But I mostly wear it on bonetto rubber:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## JerylTan

Mike Hero said:


> My O1V on a rubber strap I bought on a whim ('tis the season, I suppose) whilst waiting for my Gunny strap to arrive.


Which gunny strap you waiting on? I ordered a caitlin2 for mine and waiting for it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael81

I got the Guatelli strap with minimal style stitching. Should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## aafanatic

I wanted to report back that after sending mine back to get adjusted it ran 15 sec slow and after settling down it is now running perfect. I didn't believe that a watch could "settle in" but now I have proof; on a two part Nato ;-)


----------



## peatnick

Arrived last week via f29









hope to try some strap options soon...


----------



## MrDagon007

A colleague of mine recently bought the Breitling Superocean Heritage in 46mm. A gorgeous vintage style watch with incredible presence, and in fact the first time I find a Breitling truly attractive, all in all it is a great alternative to for example an equally retro Tudor Black Bay for similar money, actually I'd prefer it.

Coming back to the Ocean one Vintage, it made me think that its retro style would look great in 46mm as well... Idle wishful thinking?


----------



## Riker

Dragon, I have considered buying a Breitling Super Ocean Heritage 46. Truth be known I still might, a very attractive watch. Regarding having a wish to see the O1V in 46mm, I wouldn't say no to it...!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Michael81

So, my Gunny strap arrived today. It's merely okay. Definitely not worth the USD100 I paid for it. Next time I'm getting a Clover strap.


----------



## Craustin1

Is is that blue or black? Looks blue in your picture..



Mike Hero said:


> So, my Gunny strap arrived today. It's merely okay. Definitely not worth the USD100 I paid for it. Next time I'm getting a Clover strap.


----------



## Michael81

It's black. One thing I will say, despite my disappointment at its aesthetics, it is very comfortable to wear. No breaking in required.


----------



## Khoi

Question for US buyers. How much are you guys paying and how long has your wait been?


----------



## Khoi

Anyone know if the ocean 1 bezel insert will fit the O1V?


----------



## aafanatic

Khoi said:


> Anyone know if the ocean 1 bezel insert will fit the O1V?


The O1V is a new case design so I doubt the parts will be exchangeable with the older case of the Ocean One and it's variants.
Wait times vary, depending mainly on when a new batch arrives at Steinhart, not location of delivery. 
I found it well worth the 5 or 6 week wait in my case ;-)


----------



## RAzZin

Guys, if you have the O1V and Ocean Black DLC in you collection - could you please compare the visual size of both watches? I've just received the DLC one - it's great but looks very small (I kinda got used to bigger wathes)... Does the O1V looks the same or gigger size due to domed crystal? I really like the look of the O1V on pictures, but I'm a bit confused with its size now.. I wish it were at least 44mm )


----------



## twintop

IMHO the O1V wears bigger than the normal O1VR that I have.


----------



## vackraord

The "wrong sized"(20mm) nato strap is on purpose, I think it gives the watch a little more vintage feel.


----------



## Falcon15e

vackraord said:


> View attachment 1532697
> 
> The "wrong sized"(20mm) nato strap is on purpose, I think it gives the watch a little more vintage feel.


I do the same with mine

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## tdebug

Hoping to get one soon  Already have Ocean One (orig.) and running -7s/day. I am wondering if this is Steinhart feature, having their watch regulated to run slower rather than faster. As I read the thread and a bit disappointed because of some guys got their watch running even -35s/day or so. I myself (and many I believe) would prefere somewhat +10s/day better than -10s/day. So what's the problem regulating it that way..?
Another wish is 40mm case of course, as there are way too much of 43-44-46 etc already.


----------



## Up-n-coming

My Ocean1 ran -6 when I received it. Now a month later it's running -20 a day. I have a case back opener on order and will try to regulate the watch myself.


----------



## Travelller

tdebug said:


> ...I am wondering if this is Steinhart feature, having their watch regulated to run slower rather than faster...


Mine ran fast out of the box and still does. Too fast, tbh, but I guess better that then too slow... .
I kept both my OVM and O1V going for exactly 7 days and the average daily variation was +4.7 and +5.6s respectively. Good-enough values to be sure, but then again my 1999 Rolex SD came in at 0.7s (!) and my PAM 233 (in-house mvmt) at -1.0s and my ETA 6497 PAM at -3.6s.


----------



## Michael81

There is just way to much variation across watches. Mine is maybe -15; if I leave it face down overnight it might get to -10. My top grade 2824-2 Stowa flieger is keeping the best time in my collection, at maybe +1 seconds over a week, with my vintage Constellation at maybe -4. 

I'm of the opinion that if an ETA movement can keep such good time, there's no reason to not hold the ST5 to the same standard.


----------



## Eddie Dean

Would love to get my hands on one of these. It's definitely getting short-listed for my next Steinhart, especially on the leather band they're showing on the site.


----------



## Eric90

I ordered one yesterday - first Steinhart purchase!

Was so tempted to order both the OVM and Ocean One Vintage.. 

Ordered the Leather strap to accompany the bracelet.

Fingers crossed it ships out soon!


----------



## rdwatch

Eric90 said:


> I ordered one yesterday - first Steinhart purchase!
> 
> Was so tempted to order both the OVM and Ocean One Vintage..
> 
> Ordered the Leather strap to accompany the bracelet.
> 
> Fingers crossed it ships out soon!


I got the O1V, and also want the OVM! Took me about 25 days or so, but it was well worth the wait. Very well built, and such a great look. I like the 42 mm case size a lot. Can't say enough about it, am sure you'll be real pleased with yours. Good luck with it!


----------



## Ice27

Eric90 said:


> I ordered one yesterday - first Steinhart purchase!
> 
> Was so tempted to order both the OVM and Ocean One Vintage..
> 
> Ordered the Leather strap to accompany the bracelet.
> 
> Fingers crossed it ships out soon!


i suspect you'll be back on that Steinhart site ordering the OVM too shortly after you receive your Ocean Vintage!!
These really are superb quality watches!! This is my new OVM (my 3rd Steinhart) on the Steinhart Vintage Leather strap (No262). I love it!


----------



## nimrod05

The leatherstrap looks nice on the OVM I have it on the O1V


----------



## EA-Sport

What's the best combination to order, with steel bracelet or with leather strap? I know the rule of thumb for some other watches like the black bay is to buy with steel bracelet and buy aftermarket leather or NATO strap because original steel bracelet is more expensive than aftermarket leather or NATO strap.


----------



## Eric90

I was tempted to just order with the Leather Strap and then order the OVM at a later date with the bracelet. I know both have 22mm lugs but not sure if the bracelet is the same on both... 

Anyhow i ended up ordering with both the leather and bracelet.


----------



## IridiumIso

Travelller said:


> 6.75 flat:


Looks good on your flat wrist, but I think that's probably as big as it can go. I hope they can make some more in the 38-40mm range in the future, way too many 44mm+ around...


----------



## Zombkin

Well my Ocean One vintage arrived this afternoon after ordering it two weeks ago. I really like the look of it but am a bit worried when I try changing the time. It seems like I really have to pull hard on the crown and am worried it'll pull the whole stem out. Also when i adjust the time by turning the crown it I'm able to turn the crown slightly before the hands actually start to move. Just wandering if this is a characteristic of the watch. Love the steel bracelet as well and it has a nice weight to it but am intending on swapping it for a leather strap.


----------



## Pilot2

I much prefer the 42mm size of the Steinhart homages to the Rolex Sub's 40mm size. They just are proportioned to my wrist better. 42mm is the sweet spot for me. I like this watch a lot, but not more than the O1VR, or OVM.


----------



## sukispop

Hi, thanks to all of these beautiful shots and comments, I am really falling for the Ocean One Vintage. Being a domed crystal fan, how could you not love this otherwise still gorgeous homage timepiece? I've kind of been out of the watch hobby these past few years(though I still thoroughly enjoy the watches that I have), but a pic of the OOV came across my Facebook newsfeed...and I had to take a closer look. What better place, than WUS? ;-)

Question- I went on Crown & Buckle's website, and I couldn't find the Madison strap(so beautifully matched with the OOV, here, thanks to garydusa and his awesome pics :-! ). Has C & B discontinued it? TIA.



garydusa said:


> *Shoe swap.....Crown & Buckle "Madison"
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *:-!*
> 
> *


----------



## Zombkin

I'm not usually a big fan of hommage watches but I've had my O1V for a couple of weeks now and it is such a great looking watch.....Love it so much that I've brought a 2nd O1V to keep as a spare


----------



## EA-Sport

Zombkin said:


> I'm not usually a big fan of hommage watches but I've had my O1V for a couple of weeks now and it is such a great looking watch.....Love it so much that I've brought a 2nd O1V to keep as a spare


How long did it take you to receive the watch? I put my order on Friday July 4 and now it's Monday July 14. The only thing I've heard was that they has received my payment.


----------



## Eric90

EA-Sport said:


> How long did it take you to receive the watch? I put my order on Friday July 4 and now it's Monday July 14. The only thing I've heard was that they has received my payment.


I ordered July 2 (payment confirmation July 4) and haven't heard anything regarding shipping.


----------



## Zombkin

EA-Sport said:


> How long did it take you to receive the watch? I put my order on Friday July 4 and now it's Monday July 14. The only thing I've heard was that they has received my payment.


I ordered my 1st one on 25th June and received it on 4th July. It took just over a week to receive a tracking number....


----------



## EA-Sport

I just called them and was told that they sold out of all their inventories and the next delivery is tomorrow. So they'll QC this new batch and ship them out later this week or early next week.


----------



## Zombkin

"Orders as of mid July will be delivered with an approx 4 week delay" Really hope I didn't miss the deadline !!!


----------



## Eric90

Zombkin said:


> "Orders as of mid July will be delivered with an approx 4 week delay" Really hope I didn't miss the deadline !!!


Same here, I ordered July 2 and the message about 4 week delay only appeared in the last 24 hours....


----------



## EA-Sport

Just got an email with tracking number. They shipped it out yesterday/Wednesday and I should get it on Friday July 25. I put my order in on July 4.


----------



## Zombkin

I've had my O1V since the beginning of July. I pretty much use it as my daily watch but thought I'd take a couple of photos of it next to a couple of my other watches for size comparison. It's quite a nice size at 42mm but a small part of me wishes it was 44mm. The left hand photo shows the O1V next to a U-Boat Ceramic Flightdeck watch which is 50mm. The right hand photo shows it next to a 38mm vintage Tudor watch. I had ordered a 2nd O1V but haven't received my shipping notice yet...in fact I might even cancel the order as having 2 of the same watch seems a bit of a waste. 
Really love the vintage feel of the watch with the unprotected crown but the downside is that sometimes as it rubs against your wrist the crown can sometimes spin loose/open. Also the 1st two weeks I had the watch it ran about 5 seconds fast a day but now it runs about 5 seconds slow a day. The sides of the bezel also feel sharp....wish they were slightly smoother. The links on the metal bracelet are held by screws. This is great for adjusting the strap but just make sure they're tightened because one screw had worked itself loose....These are just nick picking points but over all I am very pleased  Anyway glad I brought it but am thinking of cancelling my 2nd order and buying the Helson Gauge TB which looks amazing.


----------



## EA-Sport

It's here...yeay... Posing with my SubC ND...


----------



## broadarrow1011

*from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

*I will say the truth: with the bracelet I had not much impressed*









*
but** today **today arrived.....

































*







_
_*and it is another matter 
















































































*


----------



## Zombkin

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Nice strap. I'm either going to buy that one or maybe the brown leather nato strap from the website. Did Steinhart send the strap via Fedex or did they send it via normal airmail post?


----------



## broadarrow1011

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



Zombkin said:


> Did Steinhart send the strap via Fedex or did they send it via normal airmail post?


fedex


----------



## Zombkin

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Dam that's a pain.....Don't really fancy having to take a day off work just to wait in for a strap.......Might wait until I buy another watch from them and order the strap aswell


----------



## sukispop

*My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

So, after being out of the watch hobby thing for a few years, I started browsing the watch forums and stumbled upon these OOV threads. Long story short, I couldn't take my eyes off this watch...and I ordered one from Gnomon Watches(great AD, btw |>).

It arrived earlier this week and everything was in perfect order, even the white cardboard outer box was in perfect condition! Have to compliment Gnomon Watches/Anders for the great protective packaging. And, with the watch itself, everything seems to be checking out just fine. Bezel markers line up to the dial markers perfectly. Bezel action is nice and ideally tight, with no wiggle/slop. Crown winds and unwinds smoothly and cleanly. No crown stem wiggle. Did a 24 hr time check, and it's running 9 seconds fast, which is good. While I'll likely order a strap(or two) for an alternate look, the bracelet really looks great on this watch. It was also one of the easiest bracelets I've ever sized for myself, taking all of 7 minutes and 4 links to fit nicely to my 7.125" wrist.

Thanks to WUS, this Steinhart subforum, and all of you great enthusiasts, for posting such great pics and comments about the Ocean One Vintage! :-!

Oh, and yes, the Ocean One Vintage looks even more beautiful in the flesh! b-)

Here are a couple of quick and dirty's, taken with my phone:


----------



## EA-Sport

With some slightly more established brands...


----------



## Michael81

Went swimming yesterday, after forgetting to screw the crown back in. I left it in rice overnight, but my folly has apparently resulted in some sweet, sweet water damage. It lost 5 minutes overnight and has since stopped. Oh yeah.

I'll be off to my local watch-dealer as soon as they open. I hope he can do something about it.


----------



## djwhyse

Any idea how good is ST.5 movement? Thinking of ordering 1.. Looks so good in pictures.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Mike Hero said:


> Went swimming yesterday, after forgetting to screw the crown back in. I left it in rice overnight, but my folly has apparently resulted in some sweet, sweet water damage. It lost 5 minutes overnight and has since stopped. Oh yeah.
> 
> I'll be off to my local watch-dealer as soon as they open. I hope he can do something about it.


Man that just sucks.Hope it's just a good cleaning & new fluids.


----------



## Eric90

ouch! hope its easily fixed!

I love my O1V, having worn it exclusivley for the past 2 weeks, however I would love to see Steinhart add a model similar to the 6538, ie round dots instead of the 3-6-9 dial. I think it would be amazing with the colour of the O1V dial and gold hands and clean bezel....


----------



## Michael81

Yep, definitely not ideal. I took it to my watch guy and he said it should be okay after drying, which only cost €5. I got it back yesterday. Almost good as new:









The only thing is, he said there is some rust in the movement, which is sort of a downer. Quite surprising that it could happen so quickly. Thankfully it's not terminal. The watch is keeping decent time again, at least.

I'll probably go for a full service at some point in the future, just to be sure.

Update: I just checked it against timeanddate.com, and it turns out it is keeping _better_ time now than it was before - from about -8 to +6. I love my watch guy.


----------



## vackraord

Sent my ocean one vintage for repair today, already miss it. Not sure what happened to it, the watch stopped and I was unable to set the time. The crown just seems to spin freely. Hope their repair-guy can sort it out quickly.


----------



## Travelller

vackraord said:


> ...Not sure what happened to it, the watch stopped and I was unable to set the time. The crown just seems to spin freely. Hope their repair-guy can sort it out quickly.


Same thing happened to mine...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-support-service-report-1038206.html


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mike Hero said:


> Went swimming yesterday, after forgetting to screw the crown back in. I left it in rice overnight, but my folly has apparently resulted in some sweet, sweet water damage. It lost 5 minutes overnight and has since stopped. Oh yeah.
> 
> I'll be off to my local watch-dealer as soon as they open. I hope he can do something about it.


That sucks, but hopefully it won't be too bad a repair.

I do hope you would disclose the issue if you sell it down the road.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

I just rec'd my Ocean Military less than two weeks back - but I can already tell that I will have to have one of these too.
Gorgeous watches!!!


----------



## rikk727

In!


----------



## sukispop

I was enjoying my morning cup of Philz coffee, glanced at my O1V, and decided to take a few shots...just for the heck of it. Hope everyone is enjoying their O1V as much as I am. It's just a really fun watch, isn't it? b-)


----------



## applebook

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

I've had mine for a few days, and over the past 48 hours, it's at a remarkable +/0 zero seconds. We'll see how it settles in but so far extremely impressive.

This is actually my first sub $1000 mechanical watch, and frankly, I wasn't expecting much. I'm glad to say that I'm pleasantly surprised. The overall quality of the case (love the bevel details and the back engraving), chamfered sapphire crystal, dial/hands, and the movement are exceptional for the price. I think that the package compares favorably with entry-mid-level Swiss watches like TAG. If you had told me that the OOV sold for $1,500, I wouldn't have bat an eye. Is there another mechanical watch on the market with a chamfered sapphire crystal for less than $5,000? To my knowledge, the cheapest is the sapphire sandwich Moonwatch.

There are only a couple of nitpicks that I have: the long lugs mean that it wears much bigger than an average 42mm watch (closer to the 44mm Aquatimer); the clasp and the fliplock aren't up to standards of the otherwise very solid bracelet, and the lume is a bit weak in luminosity and intensity.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

I'm so excited,mine should be here in a couple of more weeks(fingers crossed).Great pics guys,please post more!PS:I have this strap waiting for mine!


----------



## EA-Sport

For O1V US owners, did you guys get charged with import duty by FedEx? They just sent me an invoice of around $24 for import duty.


----------



## applebook

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

I think that you made the right choice. This watch looks best on strap, IMO. Unfortunately, I sold the strap/deployant that I got with it...and for a very low price. Now, I'm looking for a Shell Cordovan strap in 21mm, so I can use it with my Zenith also.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> I'm so excited,mine should be here in a couple of more weeks(fingers crossed).Great pics guys,please post more!PS:I have this strap waiting for mine!


----------



## Imitrex

EA-Sport said:


> For O1V US owners, did you guys get charged with import duty by FedEx? They just sent me an invoice of around $24 for import duty.


Yep. I always have import fees. But they are typically double what you had.....odd.


----------



## kpfeifle

If anybody here owns both the O1V and the OVM, could you comment on how much bigger the dome is on the O1V?


----------



## Falcon15e

Kpfeifle,

Much bigger. The dome on this particular watch is meant to be a throwback to early dive watches where domed crystal/plexi was the norm. It's very noticeable yet not obtrusive. Despite all the fantastic watches in my box, the dome, yellowing and face layout make this one a nearly constantly worn item.


----------



## Triode

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

Absolutely in love with this watch, I just pulled the trigger on mine 
Now the infamous wait!


----------



## kpfeifle

Falcon15e said:


> Kpfeifle,
> 
> Much bigger. The dome on this particular watch is meant to be a throwback to early dive watches where domed crystal/plexi was the norm. It's very noticeable yet not obtrusive. Despite all the fantastic watches in my box, the dome, yellowing and face layout make this one a nearly constantly worn item.


Well it looks like I'll be owning both!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq

EA-Sport said:


> For O1V US owners, did you guys get charged with import duty by FedEx? They just sent me an invoice of around $24 for import duty.


Yes. I've ordered 3 watches from Steinhart and have received Fed ex import fees around that amount on each.


----------



## Richqqqq

kpfeifle said:


> If anybody here owns both the O1V and the OVM, could you comment on how much bigger the dome is on the O1V?


I have both and I would say the O1V dome is easily double that of OVM.......OVM can be described as a half-dome design and O1V is very much a full-dome.
Hope that helps.


----------



## applebook

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

By the 3rd day, I was ready to give up on this because I found the lugs just too long, and something about the O1V's vintage theme didn't work for me on the bracelet. After I swapped off the bracelet for a strap, I warmed up to the watch dramatically, and I love wearing it now. It doesn't seem too large anymore, though I will put it on a regular strap, so that it wears thinner. This Shell Cordovan NATO strap has the ability to beautify any watch.


















Compare the lug to lug lengths of the O1V and a 42mm Moonwatch (52mm vs 48mm)...the O1V isn't your normal 42mm watch: 









Timekeeping has reached a steady -3 to -4 seconds per day. I think that she's a keeper.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

She just arrived this afternoon.My second Stienhart now(OVM was first).NO QC problems,everything just as it should be.Thanks Gunter I LOVE it!


----------



## asrar.merchant

In love with this.
I have got a couple strap options will share as I put them on.


----------



## Pakz

I have resisted for quite some times even since it was released. Then two or three days ago I stumbled again on this thread. Read it from the beginning again, ogling the pictures and... I'm weak, too weak... I've just sent the paypal payment!

We'll see when I get it!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Looks especially good on the leather


----------



## AdrianC73

Hello everyone. Thanks to this thread (especially the many excellent pictures) I have ordered my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage on a bracelet.

I'm looking forward to receiving it.

Thanks for the inspiration folks.


----------



## blowfish89

AdrianC73 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks to this thread (especially the many excellent pictures) I have ordered my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage on a bracelet.
> 
> I'm looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration folks.


Congrats, it is a classic piece! I will soon need to decide between an Ocean 1 GMT and an Ocean 1 Vintage (bracelet vs strap) for my 25th birthday in the beginning of October.


----------



## EA-Sport

After owning the O1V for more than a month the only area I wish better is the lume. I guess because of the vintage color of the lume it takes so long to "charge" and it's not as bright as the lume on my SubC and SKX.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

EA-Sport said:


> After owning the O1V for more than a month the only area I wish better is the lume. I guess because of the vintage color of the lume it takes so long to "charge" and it's not as bright as the lume on my SubC and SKX.


The problem is actually twofold.If you look at the handset you'll notice the minute hand is very thin & the hour hand is split into 3 sections so there is almost no surface area for a large amount of SL.Top off a small area for lume with the Vintage color & you have major weak lume.Get yourself a couple of Tritium watches for after dark & you'll never worry about lume on another watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

AdrianC73 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks to this thread (especially the many excellent pictures) I have ordered my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage on a bracelet.
> 
> I'm looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration folks.


Hello UK & congrats on your new OV1.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Finally got around to puttiing the Rock Python on.


----------



## EA-Sport

Trying out my new NATO from cheapestnatostraps.com. Didn't realize the color matches my shoes pretty well.


----------



## EA-Sport

Finally got my NATO straps







first 2 from cheapestnatostraps.com.







next 3 from natostrapco.com.







and last but not least Maratac Bond.


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayung

hi guys.. how long is the wait for these bad boy?


----------



## Riker

ayung, the O1V is currently in stock so a speedy purchase would be advised. From point of purchase to receipt at door here in Sydney you would be looking at 2 weeks, 3 at a push. Transit to Australia after FedEx collect the item is usually 4-7 days dependent on weekends etc......



ayung said:


> hi guys.. how long is the wait for these bad boy?


----------



## StratosZ4

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

It is a great looking watch.

It wears more like a 45mm, so prefer to wear it with natos or leather straps if your wrist is under 7in


----------



## ayung

Riker said:


> ayung, the O1V is currently in stock so a speedy purchase would be advised. From point of purchase to receipt at door here in Sydney you would be looking at 2 weeks, 3 at a push. Transit to Australia after FedEx collect the item is usually 4-7 days dependent on weekends etc......


thank you riker.. i still dont know what to get.. either O1V or OVM.. hahahhaa


----------



## Pakz

Riker said:


> ayung, the O1V is currently in stock so a speedy purchase would be advised. From point of purchase to receipt at door here in Sydney you would be looking at 2 weeks, 3 at a push. Transit to Australia after FedEx collect the item is usually 4-7 days dependent on weekends etc......


Well, I've ordered my O1V on the 26th of August and I'm yet to receive shipment notification... I'd reckon that after the summer break they're a bit under the water catching up right now and delays should be expanded. Or maybe I'm just plain unlucky ;-)


----------



## Stillestormen

Pakz said:


> Well, I've ordered my O1V on the 26th of August and I'm yet to receive shipment notification... I'd reckon that after the summer break they're a bit under the water catching up right now and delays should be expanded. Or maybe I'm just plain unlucky ;-)


mmm I also ordered the O1V, but on the 10th of sept. Was hoping to receive it pretty quick, since I'm living next to Germany. But after reading your post I'm not so sure about it haha.


----------



## Pakz

Stillestormen said:


> mmm I also ordered the O1V, but on the 10th of sept. Was hoping to receive it pretty quick, since I'm living next to Germany. But after reading your post I'm not so sure about it haha.


I'm not too far from Germany too (well, there's Switzerland between me an Augsburg, and that's about it) so I'm sure that once it ships I'll have it in less than 4 days. But the operative part is "when it ships".
Shot them a mail this afternoon to ask if they have updates on my order... And got an auto-reply basically implying that they're under the water and will try to reply... within 7 days!! I hope they'll have shipped by then!

Well, we'll see... It's not like I don't have other watches to wear, including two other Steinhart!


----------



## ayung

Pakz said:


> Well, I've ordered my O1V on the 26th of August and I'm yet to receive shipment notification... I'd reckon that after the summer break they're a bit under the water catching up right now and delays should be expanded. Or maybe I'm just plain unlucky ;-)


thanks for the update.. looks like if i order today i will get them within 3-4 weeks.. or maybe longer.. since you waited for 2 weeks and have not receive the shipping notification..


----------



## GeeAus

Ayung, my experience ties in exactly with Rikers figures, I am in Sydney like you, ordered an Ocean Vintage GMT early one Friday, two full weeks in the middle then delivered late last night. The watch was in Australia late Friday afternoon, and would have been delivered the next day if it was a weekday, making two weeks and one day. Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## thisnameistaken

I thought I would join you all in the waiting room. I ordered the Ocean One Vintage on stainless steel on 9th September 2014. All this waiting around for delivery is a
bit hard when you've become accustomed to Amazon Prime. Talking of waiting, I spent an interesting 45 minutes at Rocco Manfredi's Watchworks in Bristol reading all the trade watch magazines whilst Rocco did a small job for me. I didn't want to leave.


----------



## Pakz

Got mine this morning.
So the time frame was as follows
August 26: I order
August 28: mail confirming payment/order
September 17: mail announcing shipping
September 19: watch delivery....

I wish it was faster, but well, I sort of understand, after the summer break, they certainly have a bit of a back log.
Possibly they actually finish/build the watches on order from the components? 
Anyway the watch itself is really a great looking piece, with that dome sapphire crystal that's a work of art, and a beautiful dial... 
I got it on metal but after resizing the bracelet, I took it off and got the watch on a leather nato I had purchased for it. In my opinion, the best combo.

The ST5 is very smooth, but the rotor is quite noisy and the time keeping this far has been far from good (it arrived at 10am, I set the hour and now at 18:30 it's lost 6 or 7 seconds... ). I'll give it some time to settle in, but it sorts of feels like I'll have to open the watch and regulate the movement in the end... Or not ;-)

Anyway, here are some pics...


----------



## kidmanu

Got my OOV with Gunny strap. Great combo.!! ^ ^


----------



## DONCORO

kidmanu said:


> Got my OOV with Gunny strap. Great combo.!! ^ ^


Really a great combo !!
This one will be my next Steinhart after my OVM 
A "strap toy" as the OVM !!


----------



## Richqqqq

ayung said:


> thank you riker.. i still dont know what to get.. either O1V or OVM.. hahahhaa


I had that problem too. Here's how I solved it!


----------



## Pakz

I've been impatient... Too impatient, maybe.
Well, anyway, I was a bit unhappy with my watch losing 15s per day (that was only the first two days, so maybe it'd have settled to something better). So I opened the Ocean One Vintage (the case back was a tad overscrewed I feel, quite hard to open the first time) and got to adjust the ST5. It was strangely regulated with the screw quite a bit to the - side. I turned it a little bit more towards the neutral and hop... Today it's just lost 2s.

The important thing is, I got to take pics of the cased movement. I must say that dark galvanized finish looks really nice the metal. Sort of makes me regret that there's not see-through case back available. 


and the regulation screw... after adjustment.


----------



## Stillestormen

I'm getting mine within a day or two, but how can you check if a watch run slow or fast? Looks greats btw


----------



## EA-Sport

Stillestormen said:


> I'm getting mine within a day or two, but how can you check if a watch run slow or fast? Looks greats btw


You can do it manually by comparing your watch to the atomic clock you can find online. Or you can get an app like watch tracker, set the baseline using the atomic clock on the app and start adding data. It'll automatically calculate the rate per day (ie how many seconds it's too fast or slow per 24 hrs) based on the data you input. Hope this helps. Here's what mine looks like using watch tracker app.


----------



## Stillestormen

EA-Sport said:


> You can do it manually by comparing your watch to the atomic clock you can find online. Or you can get an app like watch tracker, set the baseline using the atomic clock on the app and start adding data. It'll automatically calculate the rate per day (ie how many seconds it's too fast or slow per 24 hrs) based on the data you input. Hope this helps. Here's what mine looks like using watch tracker app.


Thanks!
isn't 12 sec. avg a day a big difference?


----------



## Pakz

Stillestormen said:


> Thanks!
> isn't 12 sec. avg a day a big difference?


It's not super good, but it's not very bad neither. The official specs for the ETA 2824-2 are +12/-12s per day. But the important thing is the variability of that drift, not its mean value.
Here, given that it's very constant at this rate, a quick regulation may get it very easily to be at +/- 1s a day or less.


----------



## EA-Sport

Pakz said:


> It's not super good, but it's not very bad neither. The official specs for the ETA 2824-2 are +12/-12s per day. But the important thing is the variability of that drift, not its mean value.
> Here, given that it's very constant at this rate, a quick regulation may get it very easily to be at +/- 1s a day or less.


Well it's not as good as my COSC SubC  I'll have to bring it to my local watchmaker to see if he can regulate it to lower the rate.


----------



## Pakz

EA-Sport said:


> Well it's not as good as my COSC SubC  I'll have to bring it to my local watchmaker to see if he can regulate it to lower the rate.


He can, no doubt. Even you could without much problems (provided you have the right tools for opening the case back and the very fine screwdriver to adjust timing)... 
Based on the variance you have you could arrive at something COSC like rather easily, I'm sure.


----------



## thisnameistaken

Mine arrived yesterday, nineteen days after ordering. Initial impressions were good but, having owned Seamasters for 35 years, the metal bracelet seemed pretty basic.Understandable at the price, but as found by many, the watch was transformed by an oiled tan leather strap. I've had the watch for 14 hours and it's running 2 seconds fast, which is very promising. I'm not getting carried away, though. I bought a new Black Monster last year and it ran for two months within a second or two of the atomic clock, then started losing time until it settled at -10 secs a day. Anyway, I'm impressed.


----------



## Pakz

After my initial tweaking mine was running 2-3 seconds slow a day... a few more days and it seems to be improving still, now about one second slow.
Now, there ain't any reason for it not to : the movement is either very inspired by or a total clone of an ETA 2824-2, which has been known for a long time to be, after a bit of fine tuning, a solid contestant in chronometer competitions...


----------



## mikephuvie

*Re: My first new watch in a few years, and so glad it's an Ocean One Vintage!*

Received mine yesterday, ordered on the 4th, took about 21 days. It came with the leather strap (see page 54-55 of this thread). Surprised how good it looks with the leather, the brown color compliments the color of the markers on the dial. I think leather strap is now an option, I did not choose when ordered and thought it was coming with the oyster band but my order defaulted to the leather band. If I had a choice, I would make the bezel a tiny bit wider and the lugs to curve down a little bit more which will make it look better side view. The case can be a little fatter which will make the case a tiny bit heavier. Overall, I am happy with the watch.


----------



## Pakz

It also wears superbly on a Nato (admiralty grey being the ideal match, I feel)...


----------



## jigelow

You guys are horrible people. Just ordered one with bracelet and leather strap. Fortunately, my wife likes Tag chronos and Speedmasters, so the bill is a bit easier to swallow. 

Here's hoping it fits on my dainty lady-wrist.


----------



## sasha

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

best watch/strap combo ever!


----------



## Chromejob

Stillestormen said:


> I'm getting mine within a day or two, but how can you check if a watch run slow or fast? Looks greats btw


That app looks cool, but US$4.99.... :roll: I just check my watches while being worn (performance may differ when on a stand, or winder), set to The Official NIST clock (works pn all devices and browsers), check 2, 3, 4 days later check again, then divide the difference by number of days. Simple. But unless its a COSC watch, 2 seconds or 12 seconds, meh -- *they're mechanical watches*. Some variances in life have to be accepted. ;-)


----------



## AdrianC73

AdrianC73 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks to this thread (especially the many excellent pictures) I have ordered my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage on a bracelet.
> 
> I'm looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration folks.


Mine arrived two days ago, so took around three weeks to get to me in the UK.

I'm very pleased with the watch. It looks great, and accuracy seems very good. A worthy addition to my collection.


----------



## EA-Sport

I'll just put these here..


----------



## ayung

I received confirmation order and payment on 17/9.. but have not received any tracking number.. I bought the o1v when was still in stock.. they dont forgot my order..


----------



## Pakz

ayung said:


> I received confirmation order and payment on 17/9.. but have not received any tracking number.. I bought the o1v when was still in stock.. they dont forgot my order..


Well, that's the thing... they ship slowly.
Mine was ordered August 26, Shipped September 17... Arrived Sept' 19!


----------



## Stillestormen

maybe dumb question but... how does the crown work? I can unscrew it by screwing it down, and I'm able to change the time. But how do I screw it back again and how do I wind it to get the watch started?


----------



## Baldrick

Stillestormen said:


> maybe dumb question but... how does the crown work? I can unscrew it by screwing it down, and I'm able to change the time. But how do I screw it back again and how do I wind it to get the watch started?


Haven't got mine on me but:

There are three positions with the crown (using lay terminology): (i) locked (i.e. screwed in); (ii) released (i.e. unscrewed but not pulled out fully to change date or time); fully extended (i.e. pulled out further from the released position to change date or time - but with most date watches there are two settings, the first extension to change the date and the second, further extension to change the time).

To unscrew, you should just turn it anti-clockwise and you will feel it release. You then pull it out (gently!) from the watch and you should feel it click. You can then adjust the time (as the O1V has not date, there is just one extension from the released position).

To "close" the crown, push it in again (it should slightly click once more to get back to the released, but not time-changing, position, but then will still have some give - i.e. you should be able to push it in a bit further to screw it in). Push it gently in towards the watch case and then turn clockwise. The threads should catch and the crown should screw in until you cannot turn it anymore, at which point it should be locked.

Do everything gently! If you feel unnatural resistance when screwing the crown in, stop, unscrew and try again, as this may be a crossed-thread.

Make sure the crown is closed fully before taking the watch in water, as failing to screw the crown in could lead to water getting in.

The watch is automatic: moving it will turn the weight which winds up the watch (simplistic summary!). The watch will not run when the crown is out and in the time-changing position.

Not sure about using the crown to wind the watch itself - some automatics allow this but haven't tried it myself. There might be something in the instructions about it. I usually just give it a shake to get the weight spinning and then it's up and running.

Hope that helps - there are youtube videos showing how it works if you need a visual guide. search for "screw down crown".


----------



## mikephuvie

jigelow said:


> You guys are horrible people. Just ordered one with bracelet and leather strap. Fortunately, my wife likes Tag chronos and Speedmasters, so the bill is a bit easier to swallow.
> 
> Here's hoping it fits on my dainty lady-wrist.


I also have a tiny wrist, I normally maxed to at 39mm. Initially it looked too wide for my wrist, wearing it for a day allow me to get used to it. The leather strap is a little stiff, you may try bending it into a rounder shape before you use it, perhaps strap it to a round or egg shape object and tie the rubber band around it and let it sit for a few days to shape it. The leather strap is also a bit long making it difficult to lock down the clasp, you need to press down the clasp when you insert the end of the long strap into the loops otherwise the clasp will keep unlocking itself.

BTW, my watch is running 7 seconds fast in 24 hrs period. Will see how it runs after the break in period.

good luck.


----------



## jigelow

mikephuvie said:


> I also have a tiny wrist, I normally maxed to at 39mm. Initially it looked too wide for my wrist, wearing it for a day allow me to get used to it. The leather strap is a little stiff, you may try bending it into a rounder shape before you use it, perhaps strap it to a round or egg shape object and tie the rubber band around it and let it sit for a few days to shape it. The leather strap is also a bit long making it difficult to lock down the clasp, you need to press down the clasp when you insert the end of the long strap into the loops otherwise the clasp will keep unlocking itself.
> 
> BTW, my watch is running 7 seconds fast in 24 hrs period. Will see how it runs after the break in period.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks for the tips. My daily is a Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT II, which is 42mm and I wear a PAM177 from time to time, which is 44mm. Both of those, however have 50mm lug-to-lug, so the greater lug distance and bracelet is what I'll be curious about.

The wait begins...


----------



## Pakz

Stillestormen said:


> maybe dumb question but... how does the crown work? I can unscrew it by screwing it down, and I'm able to change the time. But how do I screw it back again and how do I wind it to get the watch started?


I don't have mine with me right now, but from what I remember, it actually has a 3 position crown.
- So first it's screwed on. You unscrew that gently, until it "pops up". Then it's in position 1.
- In position 1, you can hand wind the movement to start it (don't do that too often, as the movement is closely related to the ETA 2824-2 which is quite infamous for its weakness in the area of the keyless works... the hand winding part if you will). you'll feel a resistance to turning the crown, and hear a light clic clic clic noise... or is that tactile more than noise? It's winding. After 10/20 turns, the movement starts.
- Pull the crown a bit more, feel a light clic, and you're in position 2. This one is useless since you don't have date on the watch and it's the date manipulation position, normally. (I'm not 100% sure that position is there... but I sort of remember it, so, see for your self. If at this point you turn the crown and nothing happens on the dial, then I remember well and... )
- Pull the crown once more (gently, again) and you'll feel again a light "clic". You're in position 3. At this point the seconds hand stops and you can now adjust the minute and hour hands by operating the crown.

Once that's done, push the crown firmly (but not violently... if something resists, stop). It should be back in position 1 (winding).
Push it a bit more, gently, you should feel a spring going against you. 
Now you can turn backward a little (unscrewing movement) while pushing softly. At a point the threads will be engaged and you'll feel a light "clic", very light, and the crown will be ready to screw. Do that gently and softly, still maintaining some light pressure. After one turn or two, you can stop pushing and the crown, turning should be enough.
Continue screwing until such point where it's becoming tighter and you see the red tube lie on the case. You're done, ready to rock or dive!


----------



## Chromejob

Stillestormen said:


> maybe dumb question but... how does the crown work? I can unscrew it by screwing it down, and I'm able to change the time. But how do I screw it back again and how do I wind it to get the watch started?


Check the box for a little instruction manual.


----------



## Stillestormen

Chromejob said:


> Check the box for a little instruction manual.


haha. there is no instruction for this movement in the booklet


----------



## giorgos mg

a very nice watch!


----------



## sivart

Really a nice package on the leather strap. I am ready to take delivery.


----------



## EA-Sport

giorgos mg said:


> a very nice watch!


What strap do you use on the last/bottom picture?


----------



## jiffy

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Just received my O1V. It took 14 days from payment to doorstep, which I thought was very good. I already switched the metal band out for a Nato. The watch looks great on a leather Nato.


----------



## jigelow

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



jiffy said:


> Just received my O1V. It took 14 days from payment to doorstep, which I thought was very good. I already switched the metal band out for a Nato. The watch looks great on a leather Nato.


Calendar or working days?

Signed -
Impatient in Illinois


----------



## jiffy

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



jigelow said:


> Calendar or working days?
> 
> Signed -
> Impatient in Illinois


Calendar Days, jigelow.


----------



## sivart

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

16 calendar days for me, from paypal to door.













Love this watch, size and case.


----------



## RIVI1969

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Mine took 3 weeks from Paypal to door... A looong wait but well worth it!


----------



## aaron9

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

5 calendar days from Paying to wearing. Left Germany on Thursday and arrived at my door in NZ,1pm Monday.


----------



## jigelow

Just got confirmation it was delivered to the house. I ordered on Saturday, Sept, 27th. I wouldn't even count those days as I'm sure they're not processing orders over the weekend. So really it's 8 calendar days from order to delivery to the States.


----------



## tobytobes

got my o1v this week. have a few steinhart pilots and a few squale sub homages plus a have a sub. i like the o1v its a top watch..... but why everyone calls it a sub homage is a mystery. its way way to big to be a homage to a sub. it looks nothing like a sub. the size totally changes the balance of the watch and its a but more like a modern fifty fathoms homage to me. i actually prefer it like this as its basically its own watch. its not what i was expecting at all. i thought i was getting a homage to vintage sub but actually got a really nice looking modern diver with its own vintage personality. for a sub homage squale rules supreme though.


----------



## RIVI1969

tobytobes said:


> got my o1v this week. have a few steinhart pilots and a few squale sub homages plus a have a sub. i like the o1v its a top watch..... but why everyone calls it a sub homage is a mystery. its way way to big to be a homage to a sub. it looks nothing like a sub. the size totally changes the balance of the watch and its a but more like a modern fifty fathoms homage to me. i actually prefer it like this as its basically its own watch. its not what i was expecting at all. i thought i was getting a homage to vintage sub but actually got a really nice looking modern diver with its own vintage personality. for a sub homage squale rules supreme though.


There is no mystery why it is a Rolex Sub Homage... It is basically the vintage Rolex Submariner 3-6-9 (Reference 6200) form the 50s but in 42mm... there is even one with the red triangle around the top pearl.


----------



## twintop

It's more of a mix up between 50 Fathoms and Submariner in my view.
The dial ,hands and bezel all scream Sub, but the case is definitely inspired by the 50 Fathoms.
Still love this watch.


----------



## tobytobes

i agree with you twin top. i guess it is a true homage to vintage divers.... not just a straight copy like the squale. and its all the better for it i think.


----------



## jigelow

Got it yesterday. Sized it, wore it, resized it. It's a very comfortable watch and sits well. I was concerned since I have a thin wrist, but it's just right. I'll take some better-than-cell pics and post them before the weekend.


----------



## sivart

The case is really neat whatever its modeled after. My tastes today are domes, no dates and no crown guards. 
After a week of everyday wear and a strap change this O1V continues to perform well.


----------



## twintop

sivart said:


> The case is really neat whatever its modeled after. My tastes today are domes, no dates and no crown guards.
> After a week of everyday wear and a strap change this O1V continues to perform well.
> View attachment 1679442


two beautiful watches side by side, to bad the Helson is no longer available with an ETA movement.


----------



## RIVI1969

twintop said:


> It's more of a mix up between 50 Fathoms and Submariner in my view.
> The dial ,hands and bezel all scream Sub, but the case is definitely inspired by the 50 Fathoms.
> Still love this watch.


No, it is not a Blancpain FF dial. The FF has a turbot at 12, plus 15, 30 and 45 marks. The Rolex has a triangle at 12 plus 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 marks.

Blancpain: Helson Skindiver
Rolex 6200: Steinhart OOV


----------



## twintop

That's what I said. The case is what I feel has a Fifty Fathoms vibe with it's straight lugs and overall case shape.


----------



## RIVI1969

Agree... I would love something inspired in the Explorer 1 (without the bezel for a change).


----------



## twintop

Yes something like a Tudor Ranger, just with a Steinhart twist.


----------



## Travelller

EA-Sport said:


> ...Or you can get an app like watch tracker, ...


thx for the tip |>



Pakz said:


> I...you can hand wind the movement to start it (don't do that too often, as the movement is closely related to the ETA 2824-2 which is quite infamous for its weakness in the area of the keyless works... the hand winding part if you will)...


Thanks for the info! |> I thought this "design" applied to all classic automatics as the manual-wind components took a backseat to the automatic components (in terms of size and dexterity)... but it sounds like the 2824-2 (and subsequent clones) was particularly prone to this!
Sometimes I'll track a few of my watches over a period of 10 days or so and as I don't have an autowinder I'm winding them all by hand... incl. the O1V / OVM ... :think:



RIVI1969 said:


> View attachment 1660409
> 
> ...there is even one with the red triangle around the top pearl...


I'm thinking service Bezel or the owner liked it better than the original because the partially-graduated bezel first appeared on the 6536/38s a year later.


----------



## DONCORO

Plus9GMT said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 1319947


Very cool combo !!!! Can you tell me where did you get your Nato and Belt ?
Regards


----------



## Chromejob

Travelller said:


> ... I'm thinking service Bezel or the owner liked it better than the original because the partially-graduated bezel first appeared on the 6536/38s a year later.


At least one reference indicates the 6538 could come with a 3-6-9 dial and graduated bezel.....

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## Drudge




----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

Just asked my watchmaker to regulate the movement so hopefully it will be less than 12 second too fast per day..


----------



## Landlockedindallas

So its been about a month or so since I received my OOV and it continues to impress me. It has traveled the Caribbean with me, as well as being my current daily at home, and has been a consistent + 1 - 2 seconds per day. Seems to match my El Primero on time keeping right now...


----------



## DONCORO

My two Steinhart


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

EA-Sport said:


> Just asked my watchmaker to regulate the movement so hopefully it will be less than 12 second too fast per day..


nice, thought the movement was undecorated but at closer inspection it appears to be decorated.


----------



## Pegleg2001

Had to send mine back to Steinhart as the reserve wasn't charging enough from normal daily motion. I'd find it stopped 3-4 hours after taking off at bedtime. On my back from overseas and it's waiting for me - looking forward to greeting it.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Pakz

Lastly, I was wearing mine on a thick "kevlar" strap with deployant buckle (and leather underneath that canvas of hard fibers, so very comfy). That black sort of makes the whole thing pop up even more... And gives it a more "classy" sort of look!


----------



## panamavin

I absolutely hate Steinhart....they seem to take too much money from me! I've been lurking and waiting on pulling the trigger on this one. In fact, I've been watching this piece for over a year and have finally succumbed to the temptation and pulled. This is the first time I didn't jump on a piece immediately after seeing it. I must be growing in my WISdom or something like that! The fact that I waited a year to pull shows great constraint. Admittedly reading through this thread has helped push me over the edge! Now I have two straps and the O1V on stainless incoming. Damn this hobby!


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## blowfish89

This thread is making me think of flipping my Steinhart Pepsi to get the O1V. Must unsubscribe.


----------



## Franksie

Just pulled the trigger!


----------



## sonic theory

It's a Bond day...


----------



## rossi46vr

Been thinking of getting one of these for a while, anyone tried a curved end strap, does it fill the gap due to the spring bar holes being so far down the lugs


----------



## Tallest

twintop said:


> nice, thought the movement was undecorated but at closer inspection it appears to be decorated.


do you wear it on Nato? if you do, it probably rests flat at night and speeds up as a result. Found it to be the case with my seiko at least which isnt most accurate tool in the box of course!


----------



## Franksie

Franksie said:


> Just pulled the trigger!


Just delivered to my home - that was FAST! Pics later


----------



## Tallest

Franksie said:


> Just delivered to my home - that was FAST! Pics later


Must be nice to live in a country that is on a direct route for Fedex. Ive been tracking my order and it is supposed to go east from germany, but so far it has gone first south, then west, then north. Ping pong!

Post some good pics!


----------



## Franksie

Tallest said:


> Must be nice to live in a country that is on a direct route for Fedex. Ive been tracking my order and it is supposed to go east from germany, but so far it has gone first south, then west, then north. Ping pong!
> 
> Post some good pics!


Road trip from Steinhart to Munich Airport, then Munich to Paris, Paris to Stansted. Stansted to Birmingham. Weekend layover in Birmingham then delivered today!


----------



## Franksie

And a Merry Christmas from Steinhart - a lovely bar of Steinhart branded Swiss chocolate in with my parcel along with extra spring bars that I didn't order for the NATO straps that I did order!


----------



## panamavin

It has arrived! And by far the quickest shipping time ever for Steinhart. The consensus is definitely correct... Looks better off the steel. Now I have to wait for my two leather straps to clear customs as they are being held hostage in Jersey. Can't wait to pop them on! In the meantime I have an extra Bond nato on it. I will definitely be upgrading the spring bars as these seem a bit wobbly. BTW this is a smashing piece and I'm pissed I waited a year to pull the trigger on It! Definitely worth the wait...


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Chromejob

panamavin said:


> ... I will definitely be upgrading the spring bars as these seem a bit wobbly...


I strongly recommend Marathon SAR bars (shoulderless) for drilled lug holes. Nice strong spring bar, longer pivot ("points"). A very authentic, vintage look, and super-secure accompaniment to nylon straps. ,

I get mine from CountyComm, but a few other sellers offer them.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## left_fielder

Just read through this thread and placed an order. I need to quit getting on this forum....


----------



## twintop




----------



## righteous

I received my O1V about two weeks ago. After a day it was perfect against the atomic clock. After three days it was only 4 seconds slow. After about 8 days it was several hours slow and after a full days wear it stops running after a few hours. It looks like the movement is defective. I sent an email to Steinhart today to start the warranty process. I am pretty disappointed as I have been dreaming of this watch since its release and it is my first Steinhart. Hopefully after some warranty work it will be right as rain. We will see.


----------



## Richqqqq

righteous said:


> I received my O1V about two weeks ago. After a day it was perfect against the atomic clock. After three days it was only 4 seconds slow. After about 8 days it was several hours slow and after a full days wear it stops running after a few hours. It looks like the movement is defective. I sent an email to Steinhart today to start the warranty process. I am pretty disappointed as I have been dreaming of this watch since its release and it is my first Steinhart. Hopefully after some warranty work it will be right as rain. We will see.


Do not despair. 
I had the same problem and sent mine back. It runs perfectly now.


----------



## righteous

Richqqqq said:


> Do not despair.
> I had the same problem and sent mine back. It runs perfectly now.


Thanks. That makes me feel a little better. When you got yours back did the paperwork indicate what was wrong or what repair was performed? Thanks.


----------



## Travelller

righteous said:


> ... Hopefully after some warranty work it will be right as rain...


I also had problems (and a few others too):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-support-service-report-1038206.html
The good news is that Steinhart's support is tops. Unfortunately for you it's the holidays so there may be a slight delay as you wait for them all to get back in (usually 7th Jan is when things are back to normal).


----------



## Richqqqq

righteous said:


> Thanks. That makes me feel a little better. When you got yours back did the paperwork indicate what was wrong or what repair was performed? Thanks.


They did provide paperwork describing the repair, though I don't have it handy at the moment. 
It took about 5 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## Chromejob

Really disappointing, QA letting faulty movements out the door. 


// Tapatalk for iOS//


----------



## panamavin

I think I'm having the power reserve issue as well. Haven't clocked it yet but it seems around 24 hours it dies. I'm going to wear it a solid 8-12 for full charge than take it off to time the reserve. What's the average reserve everyone else gets?


----------



## mikephuvie

panamavin said:


> I think I'm having the power reserve issue as well. Haven't clocked it yet but it seems around 24 hours it dies. I'm going to wear it a solid 8-12 for full charge than take it off to time the reserve. What's the average reserve everyone else gets?


I seem to have the same problem, not enough reserve even when wearing for the whole day. Wil test it again and keep record.

Mp


----------



## panamavin

mikephuvie said:


> I seem to have the same problem, not enough reserve even when wearing for the whole day. Wil test it again and keep record.
> 
> Mp


I tested mine and it died after 22 hours. Wore it for 15 hours so I know it was charged. I'm disappointed in Steinhart but know they will make it right. I plan on shipping mine back when they get off of holiday.


----------



## righteous

panamavin said:


> I tested mine and it died after 22 hours. Wore it for 15 hours so I know it was charged. I'm disappointed in Steinhart but know they will make it right. I plan on shipping mine back when they get off of holiday.


Mine is running about 5-6 hours after a full day of wear before it stops FWIW.


----------



## panamavin

righteous said:


> Mine is running about 5-6 hours after a full day of wear before it stops FWIW.


I just checked their website and it doesn't have power reserve listed. If you are getting 5-6 and I'm getting 22 than to me that's not a good sign. Seagull movements get more than that. I would've thought more of steinhart.


----------



## johnr41a

Well this is disconcerting because I was just about to order this watch...not now. Maybe I'll start looking at other pieces? I'm really bummed because I really like the look of this watch.


----------



## panamavin

johnr41a said:


> Well this is disconcerting because I was just about to order this watch...not now. Maybe I'll start looking at other pieces? I'm really bummed because I really like the look of this watch.


I wouldn't let this discourage you because I've bought 4 steinharts without any issues. I'm sure this is something that can be fixed and to be honest when you look at the vintage homage pieces out there this piece for the money and quality is a great piece. I researched other pieces and decided on the Steinhart due to my experience with them and the great reputation they have. And by quality the build quality at roughly 500 is really good and this is the first run of their new movement. I know higher priced watchmakers that have had issues with the first run on a new movement. This coming from an Omega snob!


----------



## righteous

panamavin said:


> I just checked their website and it doesn't have power reserve listed. If you are getting 5-6 and I'm getting 22 than to me that's not a good sign. Seagull movements get more than that. I would've thought more of steinhart.


Based on what I have found on google, the ETA 2824-2 has between 38-40 hours of reserve. If this is a movement based on the 2824-2 (which I have read in forums that it probably is) then I would assume something similar... maybe?

I filled out a warranty request on their website a few days ago. I know they have been out for the holidays. Have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## Richqqqq

I had the power reserve problem with my O1V and now I am having the same problem with my Ocean One Blue. The O1B has the Soprod A10 movement. Which leads me to believe that the steinhart rotor is the problem. It's likely insufficiently weighted to fully wind the watch. A simple repair, but still a pain in butt to send it back.


----------



## Chromejob

My ETA watches get roughly 36-40 hours of reserve (haven't measured), including my ETA 2824-2-based OBDLC. Other movements may be different. I would presume that 15 hours of normal wear would fully charge an auto-winding movement. Only 5-6 hours reserve after 12+ hours of wear is certainly faulty, or substandard specs.


----------



## panamavin

Chromejob said:


> My ETA watches get roughly 36-40 hours of reserve (haven't measured), including my ETA 2824-2-based OBDLC. Other movements may be different. I would presume that 15 hours of normal wear would fully charge an auto-winding movement. Only 5-6 hours reserve after 12+ hours of wear is certainly faulty, or substandard specs.


So the question is who goes first into warranty!  Cause it looks like there are 3-4 about to head in.


----------



## Uwe W.

There's some pretty wild speculation going on here concerning power reserve issues. The simple truth that most don't realize is that it can take quite a while to build up a full power reserve, especially if you only wear the watch during the day and you have a desk job.


----------



## MrDagon007

Uwe W. said:


> There's some pretty wild speculation going on here concerning power reserve issues. The simple truth that most don't realize is that it can take quite a while to build up a full power reserve, especially if you only wear the watch during the day and you have a desk job.


I notice exactly this. With my desk job it takes time (more than a day) for my Eta based watches to get a full power reserve.
In line with what others have observed, my Seagull based watches build much quicker towards full reserve, however at the price of a horribly loud rotor!
My Seiko Sumo movement is in between the above 2 wrt building reserve, but interestingly you can then get around 50 hours out of it, meaning that it will likely still be ticking upon return when you leave it home during a weekend trip.


----------



## panamavin

Uwe W. said:


> There's some pretty wild speculation going on here concerning power reserve issues. The simple truth that most don't realize is that it can take quite a while to build up a full power reserve, especially if you only wear the watch during the day and you have a desk job.


I would respectfully disagree. Yes we are comparing power reserves which is a conditional number but we are all wis'. We have all owned various watches with various movements over the years and this is usually never an issue. Wear a watch for a couple of weeks and wear it a couple days in a row and it dies after several hours is below par.... No speculation needed. Most of us if we are on this thread enjoy steinhart watches else we wouldn't be discussing them. The only speculation I've seen is the rotor issue in Steinhart. Not flaming at all... More disappointed and disheartened at the QC!


----------



## Richqqqq

panamavin said:


> I would respectfully disagree. Yes we are comparing power reserves which is a conditional number but we are all wis'. We have all owned various watches with various movements over the years and this is usually never an issue. Wear a watch for a couple of weeks and wear it a couple days in a row and it dies after several hours is below par.... No speculation needed. Most of us if we are on this thread enjoy steinhart watches else we wouldn't be discussing them. The only speculation I've seen is the rotor issue in Steinhart. Not flaming at all... More disappointed and disheartened at the QC!


Good points.
I did speculate on the underweight rotor as possible culprit in the power reserve issue because I have have two different Steinhart watches, two different movements. ....same power reserve problem. What they have in common is the decorated Steinhart rotor.
The rotor was replaced on my O1V and it now reaches 30+hrs reserve after about 12 hrs on wrist. Moderate activity. Not a desk jockey, but not playing tennis either.
I just threw it out there as a point of discussion.


----------



## cpl

For a test, wind the watch manually for a full wind (yeah, I know, I know, ETA etc etc...but just do it once ok). Then check the power reserve and report back.


----------



## mikephuvie

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

I am in the process of sending my in with the same power reserve problem. I received an email back from Steinhart on how to send it back but it is not so clear. Wonder if there is anyone who has done it, please write instruction on how to send it back.
It indicates that a copy of an original invoice should go with the watch and a pro forma invoice with lower value should also go with the watch, both invoices will have different value (in Euro)?
Anything else that we need to know or do? What boxes do you use to ship it back?

Thanks,

mP


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



mikephuvie said:


> Wonder if there is anyone who has done it, please write instruction on how to send it back.


Please search this sub-forum (there's a search tool at the top of the page) as there are many threads on this subject already.


----------



## Richqqqq

cpl said:


> For a test, wind the watch manually for a full wind (yeah, I know, I know, ETA etc etc...but just do it once ok). Then check the power reserve and report back.


I did test the watches in this manner. With a manual wind, 40+hours was achieved. Which led me to believe that the rotor was possibly the problem.


----------



## cpl

Richqqqq said:


> I did test the watches in this manner. With a manual wind, 40+hours was achieved. Which led me to believe that the rotor was possibly the problem.


40+ hours is good


----------



## panamavin

Dangerous when wis' put their heads together. We know our timepieces!


----------



## mikephuvie

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



Uwe W. said:


> Please search this sub-forum (there's a search tool at the top of the page) as there are many threads on this subject already.


Hi Wue: I did the search, most shipping was about Steinhart shipping to customers.

Iam am trying to clarify the documents needed to attach to the parcel. Ia there a specific box needed?

Do we go to Fedex office?

Thx

mp


----------



## panamavin

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



mikephuvie said:


> Hi Wue: I did the search, most shipping was about Steinhart shipping to customers.
> 
> Iam am trying to clarify the documents needed to attach to the parcel. Ia there a specific box needed?
> 
> Do we go to Fedex office?
> 
> Thx
> 
> mp


Don't quote me on it but I think you ship it bill to receiver.


----------



## Richqqqq

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*



mikephuvie said:


> Hi Wue: I did the search, most shipping was about Steinhart shipping to customers.
> 
> Iam am trying to clarify the documents needed to attach to the parcel. Ia there a specific box needed?
> 
> Do we go to Fedex office?
> 
> Thx
> 
> mp


Ok. Steinhart should have sent you an email with their Fed ex account number and return address. 
Bring to Fed ex office: watch, two copies of your invoice from Steinhart, copy of your invoice from Fed Ex which shows that you have paid the import duty. 
At the Fed Ex office: they will provide an international shipping form for you to fill out. On this form you will indicate that the watch is being returned for warranty service. So that when the repaired watch comes back to you, you will not be reassessed an import duty by Fed Ex. I highly recommend that you pay the $5 or so out of pocket to have FedEx people box up the watch. Put one copy of Steinhart invoice in with the watch.....just in case the other documents( ie international shipping form, Fed Ex duty invoice and Steinhart invoice) which stay outside of the box are misplaced. 
Off you go.


----------



## mikephuvie

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Thanks Rich, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## DONCORO

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*


----------



## Travelller

Richqqqq said:


> I did test the watches in this manner. With a manual wind, 40+hours was achieved...


Out of curiosity I tested a few of my ETA-based automatics by manually winding them "long enough" to insure they were fully wound.
O1V (2824-2 clone): 46.5hrs
OVM (2824-2): 49hrs
Mühle S.A.R. (7750-based) 53hrs

I believe the 2824-2 are quoted at 40hrs and the 7750 44hrs. Obviously, the real test is to use the rotor to verify "practical" PR and if I can take off my 217 long enough, I'll report back... ;-)


----------



## jehind

My O1V- with the St.5 movement is loosing -20 seconds per day. I am very frustrated becuase every other aspect (except the most important- one could argue) is outstanding in my opinion! I bought the watch from Gnomon and I guess would have to send it back to them. I am tempted to take it to a local watch repair man to have him regulate the time. Maybe that is all it needs.


----------



## Chromejob

Has it been like this since you received it?


----------



## jehind

> Has it been like this since you received it?


I received the watch on 1/3/15 and it started off at -3 sec and it has gotten slower since then. I have worn the watch continously since i received it. I don't know if it's related to the Power Reserve issues posted here or just a case of needing to be regulated.


----------



## Chromejob

Contact Gnomon or Steinhart . Sometimes it's cheaper to have it examined or regulated locally. But it should not be losing that much after a month of ownership. You haven't mentioned any hard knocks to the watch (eg dropping) so I presume that's not the case.


----------



## jehind

Chromejob said:


> Contact Gnomon or Steinhart . Sometimes it's cheaper to have it examined or regulated locally. But it should not be losing that much after a month of ownership. You haven't mentioned any hard knocks to the watch (eg dropping) so I presume that's not the case.


It's in perfect shape- No drops, bangs, etc... I did contact Gnomon Watches and Anders sent an email that it probably wasn't wound enough and to turn it 40 or so turns. That was 9 days and its at a little less than 6 seconds per day now! I guess I just thought it was wound enough! i know- stupid!


----------



## Chromejob

Yeeha, alls well that ends well. New watches sometimes have to "settle in" a bit too. Depends upon the movement, and it could be an old wives tale. 


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## Imitrex

Finally proud to be part of this thread.


----------



## twintop

Congrats Imitrex, wear it well and often.


----------



## Imitrex

twintop said:


> Congrats Imitrex, wear it well and often.


Thank you! The Pelagos and GMT Master will be taking a rest. This thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Travelller

Imitrex said:


> Finally proud to be part of this thread...


Congrats & enjoy it! :-! IIRC, you've had your eye on the O1V since Dec 2013... ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

The vintage today


----------



## Imitrex

Travelller said:


> Congrats & enjoy it! :-! IIRC, you've had your eye on the O1V since Dec 2013... ;-)


Yes sir!! It's been a while (and a few watches in between), that's for sure! Miss your pics in the Sub homage threads!


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Hey guys,

Just wanted to introduce myself here after a long time lurking and post a quick picture of my new O1V that came today. Absolutely love it, beautiful watch.


----------



## RUSH2689

Nice picture, what leather strap is it on?


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

RUSH2689 said:


> Nice picture, what leather strap is it on?


It is the leather band that comes from Steinhart in lieu of the bracelet. I believe MEVA makes a bunch of their bands. Cool aged look to the leather.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Fell in love with this watch, ordered one, am waiting for it now, then found this thread. Started reading from the beginning. What a mistake.

How many pages do I have to skip of people whining about the size and nitpicking every nuance of the dial and bezel?

Can't bleeping wait for mine.


----------



## Imitrex

WorthTheWrist said:


> Fell in love with this watch, ordered one, am waiting for it now, then found this thread. Started reading from the beginning. What a mistake.
> 
> How many pages do I have to skip of people whining about the size and nitpicking every nuance of the dial and bezel?
> 
> Can't bleeping wait for mine.


Well worth the wait! I have zero complaints about mine. Absolutely LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## jconli1

Working tons of overtime, saving, saving, saving, getting rid of extraneous toys - including some favorite watches (thanks, WUS!), about to purchase a house... then I felt like all of this hard work and responsibility deserved a little treat.

It's a chameleon... I love it on everything.


----------



## Imitrex

New shoes!


----------



## vackraord

Imitrex said:


> New shoes!


Nice! What strap and clasp is that?


----------



## Imitrex

vackraord said:


> Nice! What strap and clasp is that?


Thanks!!

It's a Martu Slim Tan Leather Watch Strap and Steinhart Deployant!

Be forewarned though, ordering from Martu takes quite a while to show up to your doorstep. Ordered mine on Feb 2nd. Got it today, so a tad over 3 weeks.

Thinking about it.......this watch is Swiss, German, Chilean, and resides in the US. 4 countries in 1 watch!


----------



## rdwatch

Imitrex said:


> New shoes!
> 
> View attachment 3080497
> 
> View attachment 3080505
> 
> View attachment 3080513


That, is nice!


----------



## Imitrex

Thanks sir!


----------



## RUSH2689

I just purchased an O1V from reading this thread and drooling over the pictures...I cannot wait to receive it!!

Can anyone recommend a leather strap similar to the offering from Steinhart on the watch (the padded vintage brown)? I cannot justify 55 EUR for it and am positive there are good substitutes in the market.

Cheers


----------



## Imitrex

RUSH2689 said:


> I just purchased an O1V from reading this thread and drooling over the pictures...I cannot wait to receive it!!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a leather strap similar to the offering from Steinhart on the watch (the padded vintage brown)? I cannot justify 55 EUR for it and am positive there are good substitutes in the market.
> 
> Cheers


There are quite a few options out there, ranging from "cheaper" to more expensive, just like everything else. Martu sells a great product for a great price, just be prepared for a long wait. Or you can see if any of the Crown and Buckle straps fit your wants. Maybe check out the Straps sub-forum too. Quite a few folks selling their own creations in there.

Congrats on the purchase!!!!!!


----------



## Harpo

So I have been scanning this great thread for the last couple of days and should have one on my way (from a fellow forum member). The concern was the size at first since I have a 6.6 inch wrist (tho pretty flat). However, my Seiko BFK fits great and it seems it has the same L2L and the same diameter as the O1V, so all good. 

Very much looking forward to becoming part of the club.


----------



## mikephuvie

Imitrex said:


> There are quite a few options out there, ranging from "cheaper" to more expensive, just like everything else. Martu sells a great product for a great price, just be prepared for a long wait. Or you can see if any of the Crown and Buckle straps fit your wants. Maybe check out the Straps sub-forum too. Quite a few folks selling their own creations in there.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase!!!!!!


What at size did you order? Lug size?

mp


----------



## EA-Sport

mikephuvie said:


> What at size did you order? Lug size?
> 
> mp


I'm pretty sure the O1V has 22mm lug size..


----------



## Hoppyjr

mikephuvie said:


> What at size did you order? Lug size?
> 
> mp


Ocean One Vintage (and other Ocean series Steinharts) have 22mm lug width.


----------



## hisokaka

View attachment JW9tDMh.jpg


one of the best steinhart divers


----------



## twintop

Great pic :-!


----------



## Imitrex

Thanks for responding fellas! Been on a hiatus from WUS.


----------



## Nicky Ticks

Can't get enough of this watch !


----------



## twintop

Put my O1V on mesh, loving it


----------



## rikk727




----------



## hisokaka




----------



## panamavin

twintop said:


> Put my O1V on mesh, loving it
> 
> View attachment 3254106


What mesh strap is that? I'm thinking about changing shoes again!


----------



## twintop

It is an unbranded mesh bracelet. I got it from SHARK MESH STEEL FLAT with H EXTENSION 22mm - MARKET-STRAPS


----------



## tobytobes

here's mine on a gen omega mesh.


----------



## Harpo

Fine pics gents, thanks. 
I have to say, if they had a 40mm version with a sub 50mm L2L I'd be all over it in a heartbeat.


----------



## panamavin

Well after having poor power reserve I wake up this morning and it's bricked. Been wearing it for about 4-5 days straight all day and even wore it to bed last night. Woke up and nothing. Does anybody have experience with steinhart warranty work? Like how long it would take to get there and back?


----------



## Imitrex

panamavin said:


> Well after having poor power reserve I wake up this morning and it's bricked. Been wearing it for about 4-5 days straight all day and even wore it to bed last night. Woke up and nothing. Does anybody have experience with steinhart warranty work? Like how long it would take to get there and back?


No experience with warranty work, but really sorry to hear about the issue.


----------



## Dave66

Hi eveyone.
I bought my ocean one vintage about 14 months ago and was very pleased with the look and build of it.
I wore it all the first day and found it had lost 17 seconds but put it down to not being fully wound.
I have many watches that i wear in rotation so only wore this occasionally but it always ran slow.
Not long ago i decided to get a Timegrapher.


I found the Ocean one was running 15 to 20 seconds per day slow dial up after wearing for 3 or 4 days.
To check it was fully wound i left it till it stopped and this took 41 hours.
I wore it for another 4 days,on and of,left it on a shelf and this time it stopped after 39 hours.


This was dial up,in the other 5 positions it varied alot.
Dial down it ran +/-0 spd.


I decided to remove the back and adjust the setting screw towards the +.
After 2 attempts i got it running +/-0 dial up.


After wearing it for the last week without letting it stop i checked it this morning.


My results on the timegrapher.


dial up +7 amplitude 268 beat error 0
dial down +15 amp 277 beat 0
crown up +2 amp 252 beat 0
crown down +9 amp 242 beat 0.2
vertical crown left 0 amp 231 beat 0
vertical crown right +4 amp 260 beat 0.2.


So i thought it wouldn't lose time but wearing it all day it still lost 5 seconds so i left it 
dial down overnight and it was now +5 second which makes sense.


So it's running erratically because i can put it back on the timegrapher and dial up it can then be running
-15sp/d with an amplitude of 200 but if i leave it for a minute the line on the timegrapher will slowly rise and 
level out.


So what do you guys think,do i have a problem?


----------



## blowfish89

No you don't. 15-20 seconds per day is normal and within specs of this movement. The expected power reserve is also 40 hours.


----------



## Travelller

panamavin said:


> Does anybody have experience with steinhart warranty work? Like how long it would take to get there and back?


Here's my report on the Steinhart service experience. Unfortunately my O1V is back with Steinhart, more or less the same problem as I had the first time around...


----------



## Dave66

blowfish89 said:


> No you don't. 15-20 seconds per day is normal and within specs of this movement. The expected power reserve is also 40 hours.


Hi,thanks for your reply.

I realise the power reserve is okay but the thing that concerns me is the variation in amplitude in different positions when fully wound and that it loses so much time on my wrist.
It doesn't like to be moved as it takes time to recover as i've seen on the timegrapher.
Moving it through the different positions causes it to slow down before it then settles to a steady level.


----------



## Imitrex

Travelller said:


> Here's my report on the Steinhart service experience. Unfortunately my O1V is back with Steinhart, more or less the same problem as I had the first time around...


Ack......this is kind of scary.

Hopefully both of you get these issues resolved!!!


----------



## alfij




----------



## panamavin

I noticed they dropped the ST5 and are going back with the ETA 2824 in this piece. The ST5 is still on the website but in looking at the listing for this one it's back to the 2824. Anybody else catch this? PSBTW Mine is still in for service...over a month now. UGH. Losing hope by the day...


----------



## righteous

panamavin said:


> I noticed they dropped the ST5 and are going back with the ETA 2824 in this piece. The ST5 is still on the website but in looking at the listing for this one it's back to the 2824. Anybody else catch this? PSBTW Mine is still in for service...over a month now. UGH. Losing hope by the day...


Thats interesting. I actually havent sent mine back in yet. Its been sitting in the safe pretty much since I received it. I boxed it up yesterday and took it to Fedex to ship it back but TWO different Fedex locations said they could not get me a copy of the receipt for the import taxes which I paid to them. I had the invoice number and all of the paperwork. I gave up, came hom and called Fedex and they are mailing me a copy of the receipt. I will give the return another shot when I get that paperwork. Returning a watch to Steinhart is a real pain in the @&%.

I wonder if they will try to repair my movement or if they will swap it out for an ETA. If they switched movements that probably doesnt bode well for the ST5. I hope when I send mine in they swap it over to an ETA. Guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## panamavin

righteous said:


> Thats interesting. I actually havent sent mine back in yet. Its been sitting in the safe pretty much since I received it. I boxed it up yesterday and took it to Fedex to ship it back but TWO different Fedex locations said they could not get me a copy of the receipt for the import taxes which I paid to them. I had the invoice number and all of the paperwork. I gave up, came hom and called Fedex and they are mailing me a copy of the receipt. I will give the return another shot when I get that paperwork. Returning a watch to Steinhart is a real pain in the @&%.
> 
> I wonder if they will try to repair my movement or if they will swap it out for an ETA. If they switched movements that probably doesnt bode well for the ST5. I hope when I send mine in they swap it over to an ETA. Guess we will find out soon enough.


Yes sending back in is a pain. I procrastinated for 3 weeks before shipping mine in! And even then it took me nearly 30 minutes to prepare to ship. Good luck!


----------



## JerylTan

How do i tell if my o1v has st5 or eta2824? I looked all over the watch and nothing,s mentioned on the movement type?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blowfish89

JerylTan said:


> How do i tell if my o1v has st5 or eta2824? I looked all over the watch and nothing,s mentioned on the movement type?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Look in the warranty booklet, which one is ticked


----------



## JerylTan

blowfish89 said:


> Look in the warranty booklet, which one is ticked


Oh actually i did but nothing,ticked. Eta2824 is not ticked, there isn,t a specific option for st5 and nothing is handwritten as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JerylTan

Dave66 said:


> Hi,thanks for your reply.
> 
> I realise the power reserve is okay but the thing that concerns me is the variation in amplitude in different positions when fully wound and that it loses so much time on my wrist.
> It doesn't like to be moved as it takes time to recover as i've seen on the timegrapher.
> Moving it through the different positions causes it to slow down before it then settles to a steady level.


I had a watch with the similar issue but not from steinhart and it was running a miyota 80xx. Timing was perfect on the winder, almost 0 variation after i sent in for regulation 
Twice. But after wearing it for a whole day it would lose almost 2min. Eventually was sent a tptal repPlacement which was fine. Not sure why this happens though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rpmk104

I received my ocean one vintage at the end of April . The movement on the watch was defective so I shipped the watch back to steinhart on their expense at the beginning of May. It's been a month and I have not heard anything back. I emailed them regarding a status update last week... But no respond yet. Should I be worried? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## oversleep

rpmk104 said:


> I received my ocean one vintage at the end of April . The movement on the watch was defective so I shipped the watch back to steinhart on their expense at the beginning of May. It's been a month and I have not heard anything back. I emailed them regarding a status update last week... But no respond yet. Should I be worried?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Nope...


----------



## righteous

panamavin said:


> Yes sending back in is a pain. I procrastinated for 3 weeks before shipping mine in! And even then it took me nearly 30 minutes to prepare to ship. Good luck!


Thats funny. I have been sitting on mine since December!!! I just have to make sure I get it in before the one year warranty is up. :-|


----------



## RIVI1969

rpmk104 said:


> I received my ocean one vintage at the end of April . The movement on the watch was defective so I shipped the watch back to steinhart on their expense at the beginning of May. It's been a month and I have not heard anything back. I emailed them regarding a status update last week... But no respond yet. Should I be worried?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I got mine brand new and after a few days the winding rotor stops working, so I send it back to the factory and I think it took a month or so to get it done, I suggest you send them another email later this week it would be enough time. BTW, I just saw the new Vintage GMT; it looks very nice but I would´t pay 900 euro for a piece with this level of quality control, there are too many watches going back for repairs. (love mine for what I payed though)


----------



## fastfras

Received mine about a week ago, it's way too big for my wrist yet I love the look. Anyway, took it with me on a trip waaay up north (North West Territories), Both the scenery and the watch are above expectations. Put it on a Nato, it seems to fit better and not look so huge. While I would prefer a 38mm or eve n a 40mm, I'm bonding well.


----------



## Travelller

RIVI1969 said:


> ...I just saw the new Vintage GMT; it looks very nice but I would´t pay 900 euro for a piece with this level of quality control, there are too many watches going back for repairs...


if by "too many watches" you're mainly referring to the O1V, then keep in mind the Ocean Vintage Dual Time (OVDT?) has a completely different movement... . Furthermore, what kind of "quality Control" do you expect from the guys in DE (given the fact that the watches are assembled by their third-party provider in CH)?


----------



## RIVI1969

Oh yes... Beautiful watch! I usually go back and forth with the steel bracelet and the "vintage" leather strap with folding clasp... But where I live is very hot so usually steel feels more comfortable...


----------



## RIVI1969

Travelller, Yes, I was talking about the Vintage One. And I would expect quality control accordingly to the money I payed. I bought mine for little less than 500 euros plus VAT and shipping and a month later I had to send it back for repair. 

So 750 dlls should buy you basically Longines quality control. (?)


----------



## boomersooner

Sure glad I have not had a single issue with my ST-5. It runs about 2 seconds fast per day if I wear it all the time. If it is below full charge it will run about 5 seconds slow when compared to my atomic time app. 

Has anyone fit the Steinhart rubber strap to this watch yet that would like to post up a picture?


----------



## panamavin

Finally broke down and emailed them about the service. They said it would be 2-3 weeks and it's been a month. Got a reply saying they are waiting on it to get in from the Swiss and it should go out end of the week. So for those waiting on service hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## piumach

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Mine says hello


----------



## RIVI1969

Hope you get it soon. I remember when someone said Mr. Steinhart himself contact their costumers, which obviously is not the case anymore and it should´t be, but he will find a way to move their watches some other ways, concentrating all the sales via one website is making their process very slow, that is why there are guys buying used watches on ebay at the same price than new just because we want them ASAP.


----------



## Eric90




----------



## rpmk104

So just an update of my O1V repair status with steinhart. I purchased my O1V in April and within 2 weeks developed a problem with the movement. I sent it back for repair during the beginning of May. I sent out a follow up email two weeks ago regarding the status of my repair.... No response. I sent another one yesterday to their after sales department and I got a reply today saying that everyone in the after sales department is ill and I can't get any updates at this moment..... What kind of answer is that? It's been almost two months. Anyone had this happen to them before?? I am almost to the point of disputing the charge with my credit card company. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## panamavin

Got mine in December sent it back early may, and emailed them early last week. Was told they should be getting repairs back at the end of last week. One week later nothing. Thought about getting the dual time but not too impressed with problem resolution and am going to hold off for now.


----------



## Lewisness

Terrible lighting, but you get the idea.


----------



## mikephuvie

rpmk104 said:


> So just an update of my O1V repair status with steinhart. I purchased my O1V in April and within 2 weeks developed a problem with the movement. I sent it back for repair during the beginning of May. I sent out a follow up email two weeks ago regarding the status of my repair.... No response. I sent another one yesterday to their after sales department and I got a reply today saying that everyone in the after sales department is ill and I can't get any updates at this moment..... What kind of answer is that? It's been almost two months. Anyone had this happen to them before?? I am almost to the point of disputing the charge with my credit card company.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It is a shame for such a nice watch to have these many problems, mine included. I too had to follow up on my watch when I sent it in for repair. Unreliable movement based on a stable ETA movement makes you wonder. I was going to order more watches (as gift) but hesitated due to the problem with my OV1.


----------



## Plonkan

So I have had my O1V for about a month or so now and I am really happy about it, except the quality of the hour hand.. in stead of explaning i'll post a picture and I hope that most of you see what I am talking about..









Is this something I should bother to get fixed?
Other then that I would say that the watch is perfect and I wear it almoast every day!


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist

Well, I couldn't resist the lure of the weak Euro any longer. I ordered mine today. I normally find my SKX007 to be on the edge of too big, so we'll see if this suits me. Other than size it ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## MrCairo

mikephuvie said:


> It is a shame for such a nice watch to have these many problems, mine included. I too had to follow up on my watch when I sent it in for repair. Unreliable movement based on a stable ETA movement makes you wonder. I was going to order more watches (as gift) but hesitated due to the problem with my OV1.


They recently changed to ETA 2824 as the standard movement in the O1V. Does anyone know when this change occurred exactly? For example, would an O1V from November 2014 still have the ST.5?


----------



## Tallest

Plonkan said:


> So I have had my O1V for about a month or so now and I am really happy about it, except the quality of the hour hand.. in stead of explaning i'll post a picture and I hope that most of you see what I am talking about..
> 
> View attachment 4545746
> 
> 
> Is this something I should bother to get fixed?
> Other then that I would say that the watch is perfect and I wear it almoast every day!


i believe the hands on steinhart ocean series are, well, very bad. one thing i didnt like about my now sold OVM were the hands. wish steinhart would address them. they look look like some one took scissors and manually cut them out of the thinnest foil they could find. cheaper watches have better hands.



ProcrastinatingPhysicist said:


> Well, I couldn't resist the lure of the weak Euro any longer. I ordered mine today. I normally find my SKX007 to be on the edge of too big, so we'll see if this suits me. Other than size it ticks all the right boxes.


for me steinhart wore bigger, actually, compared to skx. its flatter and wider ... lug to lug is bigger i think.


----------



## MrCairo

MrCairo said:


> They recently changed to ETA 2824 as the standard movement in the O1V. Does anyone know when this change occurred exactly? For example, would an O1V from November 2014 still have the ST.5?


After a grueling struggle (that case back was screwed on by Hercules himself) I managed to open my O1V which revealed a decent looking ST.5 movement.









I heard from people with O1Vs from April / May 2015 even with ST.5 still in it. These may have been older stock, however the change to 2824 must have been fairly recent and in all likelihood models ordered from June onward will be shipped with 2824.

I wonder if the ST.5 versions will become rare and valuable at some point in the distant future... It's a nice thought (but probably all it is).


----------



## LPhiE

This beauty arrived today. Comes with the vintage brown leather and the ss bracelet. Couldn't be more happier with the purchase!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart

1 year anniversary for my OOV. It has aged well and yet the poor lume and semi fast running ST-5 have not bothered me at all. I do ponder a hand swap for a sword or ?.


----------



## skipwilliams

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

great shot


----------



## theflathead

can anyone post some lume pics?? thanks!


----------



## Travelller

OVM & O1V


----------



## whitemb

sivart said:


> 1 year anniversary for my OOV. It has aged well and yet the poor lume and semi fast running ST-5 have not bothered me at all. I do ponder a hand swap for a sword or ?.


I am also contemplating a hand swap. Obvious issue being matching the lume color. Have you seen anything ready-made or are you considering doing your own lume?


----------



## J.C

Hand swap sounds fun!!!! I'd like either the 'broad arrow' style of the Omega Seamaster 300 or the 'pencil' style off the special edition Tudor Black Bay Herritage 'One'!!! k_hand:


----------



## jaspert

Still loving this after more than a year.


----------



## Craustin1

jtbr said:


> View attachment 5848554
> 
> 
> Still loving this after more than a year.


Looks great on that strap!


----------



## krickon

Okay, I'm sold on this watch. I want one. Anyone having a change of heart and want to sell one of these? Message me!


----------



## N1cky

My baby.


----------



## jellycom

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Beautiful watch! I am going to ask Santa (My wife) for one.


----------



## twintop

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*


----------



## Travelller

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

More than two years on, still enjoying mine


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*


----------



## knafel1983

I kind of regret selling my ocean one vintage. It really spoke to me, as I love vintage inspired pieces. But I still have my OVM, and decided I only needed one.


----------



## lightly

Oh, I can't wait until the day I acquire one. Just need more money, and buy a few other watches first.


----------



## Travelller

....O1V running with the big dogs... b-)


----------



## twintop




----------



## TNesher

How's the accuracy ?


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## thewire

twintop said:


> View attachment 8028218


interesting band..where you get there?


----------



## twintop

It's an H link mesh strap I got from market straps. Just looked at their web site but they don't carry any mesh straps anymore. 
Geckota have the same style mesh, maybe they come from the same factory, you can find them with the following link
https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-h-link-shark-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond

I like it much better than the newer ones, which looks like a Rolex Sub doppleganger.


----------



## Travelller

My humble watch collection is now _three Steinharts strong_, but this is still "the one" b-)


----------



## watchninja123

Travelller said:


> My humble watch collection is now _three Steinharts strong_, but this is still "the one" b-)


Nice one buddy!!!!

I have a question about the current copies of the ocean one vintage. I am looking at the website currently.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage.html

The info they listed on the website is very conflicting. In the description, they mentioned the dial is dark grey and the movement uses the steinhart ST.5. Then, in the technical list, the dial is listed as vintage black and movement is ETA 2824. I am confused and would like to clear that up before ordering.

ThankS!!


----------



## mikekilo725

Can't speak to the dial color, but I hear they dropped the st.5 and went the ETA after they had issues with the in house movement during the initial run. And wouldn't dark gray and vintage black be very close? If you can wait, I should have mine in Tuesday and can post pics


----------



## kevtherev

Definitely not black, but a beautiful watch nonetheless.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

mikekilo725 said:


> Can't speak to the dial color, but I hear they dropped the st.5 and went the ETA after they had issues with the in house movement during the initial run. And wouldn't dark gray and vintage black be very close? If you can wait, I should have mine in Tuesday and can post pics


Mine has the ST-5 and I've experienced no issues. The watch is bad to the bone.


----------



## watchninja123

Thank you guys for the feedback. Can't wait to see some shots of your newly acquired Vintage one!!! @mikekilo725


----------



## Travelller

ninja123 said:


> ...I have a question about the current copies of the ocean one vintage. I am looking at the website currently. The info they listed on the website is very conflicting. In the description, they mentioned the dial is dark grey and the movement uses the steinhart ST.5. Then, in the technical list, the dial is listed as vintage black and movement is ETA 2824. I am confused and would like to clear that up before ordering.





mikekilo725 said:


> Can't speak to the dial color, but I hear they dropped the st.5 and went the ETA after they had issues with the in house movement during the initial run. And wouldn't dark gray and vintage black be very close? If you can wait, I should have mine in Tuesday and can post pics





nyboy said:


> Mine has the ST-5 and I've experienced no issues. The watch is bad to the bone.


It wouldn't be the first time Steinhart has conflicting info on their website... :roll: Although feedback from other members* is always appreciated and useful, in this case I would not settle for anything less than direct confirmation from Steinhart themselves. Just send them an email. They usually reply within 24~48hrs and only because it's Summer it may take a few days longer.

_*My guess is it's still the ST-5 :-d_

I had to have my ST-5 repaired twice _(by Steinhart, free of charge |>)_ and although I may have simply had some bad luck, I honestly would prefer to have an ETA _(as is the case with my other two Oceans).
_ Last but not least, Steinhart's definition of the O1V's dial, "vintage black" is what many of you might call grey. It's NOT grey, but a very nicely-executed attempt at a "faded matt-black dial" as will often be the case for any vintage Submariner _(that hasn't turned "tropical" ;-) )
_
_(l)1st-gen OVM with matte-black dial (r) O1V with "vintage-black" dial_


----------



## watchninja123

Thank you. Will send email. 

From that picture you provided, the o1v appears to have longer lugs than the ovm. Is it my eyes playing trick


----------



## twintop

If I remember correctly the O1 has 50mm L2L and the O1V has 52mm L2L.


----------



## Full of Days

great shot!



Travelller said:


> _(l)1st-gen OVM with matte-black dial (r) O1V with "vintage-black" dial_


----------



## nyboy

Love this big crown.


----------



## stevedrk

Finally joined the club.










Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedrk

Added a jubilee. I love it!










Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

stevedrk said:


> Added a jubilee. I love it!


Ugh! Sorry, but rattly, stretchy, hair-pulling, ugly, noisy junk.


----------



## mario24601

stevedrk said:


> Added a jubilee. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


I like the look!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

stevedrk said:


> Added a jubilee. I love it!


Is the jubillee from Seiko?


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Custom ghosted bezel and suede strap....


----------



## stevedrk

rrrrrlll said:


> Is the jubillee from Seiko?


Yes.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Arrived today. Not thrilled with the clasp - too tinny, but only on the bracelet until I get the NATOs


----------



## knezz

I agree , clasp is to slim and feels cheap compared to watch and bracelet. Same on all ocean line . to bad i wish they sell better quality clasps , i would upgrade immediately.


----------



## mikekilo725

knezz said:


> I agree , clasp is to slim and feels cheap compared to watch and bracelet. Same on all ocean line . to bad i wish they sell better quality clasps , i would upgrade immediately.


Agreed. Great watch and bracelet feels solid but couldn't figure out what that tinkling was until I realized it was the clasp. Phoenix MOD NATOs inbound and can't get here soon enough


----------



## twintop




----------



## mikekilo725

New Shoes for the O1V - Phoenix MOD Sepctre


----------



## AdrianC73

Here's mine on a Hirsch buffalo leather strap in golden brown. I have it on the standard bracelet sometimes.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Lovely looking watch! What's the lug to lug width and is it a straight or curved lugs? Sorry I posted in another Steinhart thread earlier but just eager to find out if this can work on my small 6.5" wrist

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

Just received my O1V from Gnomon. Love it!

L2L is 52mm, and the lugs have a slight curve. Fits my flat 6.5" wrist well, but it's a big watch (I'm 6'5", so anything under 42mm feels like a toy, but anything over 42mm looks ridiculous on my dainty wrist). So far I like it best on a Steinhart mesh bracelet. 

Only complaint is the printing bezel insert is wonky! I suppose it was either cut or printed off-center.

See the narrow numerals on the inner bezel at :20, and the red triangle points towards 5 o'clock as opposed to straight down. Anyways, Anders is shipping a replacement insert as soon as he gets it in. Great service from Gnomon!


----------



## twintop




----------



## WilliamA

I have the Ocean one vintage with the ST5 movement. I just tested the accuracy and i am very impressed with it. It ran +5s/24h. Almost as good as my Ocean 500 with the Soprod a10 top.


----------



## IgnacioHwang

Cold in Boston. Just got my new OV1. Have been holding off on buying the Tudor Black Bay and upon seeing this watch, it was an easy trigger pull. Great watch!


----------



## swatpup

In dlc



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

This thing is awesome! I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Just arrived today.....love love love love ❤!









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## heyheyuw

As much as I love the bracelet, this is so much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

gdb1960 said:


> Just arrived today.....love love love love ❤!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Great minds think alike, eh? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plazzi




----------



## Travelller

The O1V is still one of the best deals going...
...heck, not even sure which I paid more for - my O1V or my Iron Rangers... :think: but one thing's for sure... they're both awesome b-)


----------



## TheJackel2013

I've had 50+ come in and out of the watch box, from Timex to Rolex, and this OOV is the only one that will never get flipped.


----------



## 0elcid0

Where do you buy this with sellta's movement?
I see only the ETA movement in Steinhart page.
Thank you.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## heyheyuw

Managed to sneak my O1V into my company's latest tech video... 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

heyheyuw said:


> Managed to sneak my O1V into my company's latest tech video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I refrained from commenting: "GS3? What GS3? I only see an O1V" ... else they make you redo the vid sans the watch


----------



## iwantone

Loving the domed crystal on these!


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage....









Poslano sa mog A1-810 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

*Re: from so to so : how to change a watch changing the strap*

Love looking at mine.


----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## Chromejob

Oops, I forgot what the old Steinhart 'COMEX' model was called.... :..


----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## Chromejob

I liked the *Ocean 1 Vintage Red* and lusted for it before I found other classic (vintage) design models....

Mind you, this is the Ocean _One_ Vintage thread. Very slight difference.


----------



## watchninja123

sector445 said:


> HTC One X9


When was the screenshot taken haha. I got excited thinking its currently for sale on their website.


----------



## sector445

No 😊 it was taken from Seteinhart photo galery 😊

HTC One X9


----------



## Chromejob

That's the old bezel.... Like on my O1BDLC


----------



## DarrinNYC77

This is NOT a denigration of this watch!!! I love the attempt at creating a vintage patina on the lume, and it's a nearly impossible task to replicate the real thing. I feel like they fell just a little short. I love my two Steinhart watches!!!


----------



## ProjectQuattro

You guys are a horrible influence... All of the pictures and info here is immensely helpful in my research process, and I just pulled the trigger on an O1V direct from Steinhart to use as a daily-wear watch. Hopefully it'll be here soon!


----------



## sector445

O1V









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

It got here today, about 24 hours after leaving the Steinhart facility. Very happy with it so far. I couldn't get the link screws out of the oyster bracelet to size it, it destroyed the screwdriver on the watch tool that I also ordered with the watch before they would budge, but luckily I wasn't planning on wearing it on that bracelet anyway so that's a concern for another day.

I ordered the 145mm Milanese bracelet from them as well, which I think suits the watch better than the oyster. It's a brushed finish, which doesn't really convey in pictures, and by design it's almost a hybrid between a typical Milanese bracelet and a shark mesh. A perfect fit aesthetically on the watch, in my opinion, and the 145mm is also a perfect fit on my 7" wrist without any adjustment.










I have a weakness for 1960s divers...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

ProjectQuattro said:


> It got here today, about 24 hours after leaving the Steinhart facility. Very happy with it so far...
> ...I have a weakness for 1960s divers...


Looking good, sir - welcome to the club :-!

I also have a weakness for vintage divers but most of them are out of my reach ($$$). so like many I am at least trying to secure a few of the re-issues / tributes*. My next target is Seiko's 62MAS tribute... b-)
_*I say "a few" because brands like BP and JLC are asking $10K+ for their tributes... :-|_


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Travelller said:


> Looking good, sir - welcome to the club :-!
> 
> I also have a weakness for vintage divers but most of them are out of my reach ($$$). so like many I am at least trying to secure a few of the re-issues / tributes*. My next target is Seiko's 62MAS tribute... b-)
> _*I say "a few" because brands like BP and JLC are asking $10K+ for their tributes... :-|_


Thanks!

That Seiko is also a great looking watch, although if I was going to spend that amount on a reissue I'd probably get a Seamaster 300 since it's such an iconic design.

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/master-co-axial-41-mm/23330412101001/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

ProjectQuattro said:


> ...That Seiko is also a great looking watch, although if I was going to spend that amount on a reissue I'd probably get a Seamaster 300 since it's such an iconic design.


Agree 100% (see sig. ;-))


----------



## Lord99

Hello Club members, here is mine, bought this Monday, after long reflexion on which Ocean I would prefer. I think I've made the proper choice.


----------



## lvt

Lord99 said:


> Hello Club members, here is mine, bought this Monday, after long reflexion on which Ocean I would prefer. I think I've made the proper choice.
> View attachment 12384207


So you like the watch in real life?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Yes Ivt, that's a really nice watch. I'll try it on other straps too, but for this summer time, I'll let it on the original strap.


----------



## Travelller

Lord99 said:


> Hello Club members, here is mine, bought this Monday, after long reflection on which Ocean I would prefer. I think I've made the proper choice...


You certainly have! Welcome to the club and enjoy your beautiful O1V :-!


----------



## mkeric1

just got mine today it sure is a big watch wears more like 45mm bezel action is best ive seen It really is a bargain for 500 and change


----------



## Baldrick

I am still trying to love mine and am failing. I've been trying different strap combos to win me over (most recently mesh, which I do not think quite works) but the grey dial and flat numbers just leave me cold. 

I'm not ready to sell it - I love the size, domed crystal etc - but keep coming back to the thought of swapping the dial and hands, and using applied indices. It just doesn't get worn as it is. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

mkeric1 said:


> just got mine today it sure is a big watch wears more like 45mm bezel action is best ive seen It really is a bargain for 500 and change
> View attachment 12474827


Here's why. The case is 42mm, but:










Photo credit to WUS member Acquis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Excellent point! This is why the O1V seems quite as large than my Nav-B 44! Thanks for the pic!


ProjectQuattro said:


> Here's why. The case is 42mm, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to WUS member Acquis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Travelller

Still one b-) diver |>


----------



## jonnyv




----------



## jonnyv




----------



## panamavin

Finally got mine back after the second trip to Germany. I’ve owned it almost 4 years and have worn it a max of two months due to issues. This time they finally put a new movement in it which is where it gets strange. According to the service record they said they put in a 2892 which seems over kill for a no date. Running tests on it now for power reserve and accuracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimaru

panamavin said:


> Finally got mine back after the second trip to Germany. I've owned it almost 4 years and have worn it a max of two months due to issues. This time they finally put a new movement in it which is where it gets strange. According to the service record they said they put in a 2892 which seems over kill for a no date. Running tests on it now for power reserve and accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id take that as some compensation for all the trouble and not look back.


----------



## Travelller

panamavin said:


> Finally got mine back after the second trip to Germany. I've owned it almost 4 years and have worn it a max of two months due to issues. This time they finally put a new movement in it which is where it gets strange. According to the service record they said they put in a 2892 which seems over kill for a no date...


Sorry to hear about your issues. I also had to send mine in twice (for the same problem, crown-stem slipped) but fortunately the repair(s) went quickly and *knocks on wood* it's been doing fine every since |>
Due to my own issue, I have a (negatively) biased opinion of the ST.5 in-house mvmt they used with the O1V (flagship for said mvmt) and AFAIK, the mvmt hasn't been used in many other models... :think:
In fact, it's no longer used for the O1V... ! Instead they went "back to" ETA (2824-2):
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage.html

I documented my own "service-experience report" here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-first-impressions-960683.html#post7899822

But despite the above, it's still a keeper. IMO, the best diver Steinhart ever released :-!


----------



## panamavin

Travelller said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues. I also had to send mine in twice (for the same problem, crown-stem slipped) but fortunately the repair(s) went quickly and *knocks on wood* it's been doing fine every since |>
> Due to my own issue, I have a (negatively) biased opinion of the ST.5 in-house mvmt they used with the O1V (flagship for said mvmt) and AFAIK, the mvmt hasn't been used in many other models... :think:
> In fact, it's no longer used for the O1V... ! Instead they went "back to" ETA (2824-2):
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage.html
> 
> I documented my own "service-experience report" here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-first-impressions-960683.html#post7899822
> 
> But despite the above, it's still a keeper. IMO, the best diver Steinhart ever released :-!


Funny you mention it...I'm loving it again since it's been fixed. Still haven't done any extensive testing and don't feel too comfortable with the reliability yet. Glad though to have it back on the rest and like you the ST 5 was a major failure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyv

After returning my Ocean One Vintage to Steinhart to have the crown replaced, then returning it again as it was loosing loads of time, they replaced the original ST5 movement for a SW200 movement.
treated myself to a new strap as its almost a new watch!


----------



## Travelller

^Congrats on your "new & improved" O1V & the nice combo :-!


----------



## Sonar

just ordered one!

Hope it isn't too big

My grail watch is a BB58 but the more i think about it the more I feel like an idiot spending 3500 on a watch so I went with this badboii


----------



## Bullet2thTony

Just ordered one as well, and i am super pumped to see it. Hopefully will be in by Saturday!


----------



## Travelller

Sonar said:


> just ordered one!
> ... My grail watch is a BB58...


 Congrats, I'm sure you'll rock it! :-!

As for the BB58... hold on to that thought - it never hurts to have a WIS-goal for the future... :-!



Bullet2thTony said:


> Just ordered one as well, and i am super pumped to see it.


Awesomeness :-. Looking forward to your first wristshot with the O1V :-!


----------



## Sonar

Travelller said:


> Congrats, I'm sure you'll rock it! :-!
> 
> As for the BB58... hold on to that thought - it never hurts to have a WIS-goal for the future... :-!
> 
> Awesomeness :-. Looling forward to your first wristshot with the O1V :-!


short future. The BB came 2 weeks after.. An OOV will be on sale soon lol


----------



## Travelller

Sonar said:


> short future. The BB came 2 weeks after.. An OOV will be on sale soon lol


Congrats on the BB58 :-!
So are you like a one-watch guy? It's hard to find something equivalent to the O1V at its price point... ;-)


----------



## Sonar

Travelller said:


> Congrats on the BB58 :-!
> So are you like a one-watch guy? It's hard to find something equivalent to the O1V at its price point... ;-)


Not a one watch guy but the OV1 and BB58 sort of cover the same segment. I can imagine myself buying a more dressy watch in (hopefully) a few years (but probably months lol)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

I love my Ocean 1 Vintage so much I bought the Gnomon 39mm version too, which is a bit different. With my almost 7" wrist I think I can get away with either one.


----------



## Thunder1

born_sinner said:


> I love my Ocean 1 Vintage so much I bought the Gnomon 39mm version too, which is a bit different. With my almost 7" wrist I think I can get away with either one.
> View attachment 14745069


The nice, new Gonomon that you're wearing is actually an Ocean 39 Explorer..I have the plexi crystal version of it..


----------



## Sonar

Not sure if it's allowed to post here about it but i put one up for sale in salescorner

If it's not allowed please ignore/ delete this post


----------



## Opettaja

Nuff said


----------



## nevenkab

A month ago my better-half enquired as to what I would like for my 50th birthday... Well I'd been mulling over Steinhart for quite a while and was already contemplating buying a Vintage Red for a birthday present to myself as it was, (I'd bought myself a Tissot for my 40th... a slippery slope...). The more I looked, I found that I liked the look of the O1V a bit more. The date doesn't quiet look right to me on the Vintage Red.
I was a bit concerned about the lug to lug size but I have flat wrists and some fairly lage case watches so at midnight last Thursday 23rd January, I hit "Buy". Now my birthday was on Sunday 26th (as at this time, still "Australia Day") and Monday was a public holiday.... To receive it for my birthday would be asking a bit much, but that is only my fault.
To say I'm impressed with Steinhart and Fedex is selling them short. The watch was in Sydney by late on Saturday evening (via Paris, Dubai and Singapore) before before it's arrival on my doorstep at 1112am on Monday! That is unbelieveable. I've had items take 2-weeks to arrive by our Mail provider from Sydney. Congratulations to both Steinhart and Fedex.

The watch was well packed with no damage to it's inner or outer box. And either by accident or design it was running and set to the correct local time...
I gave it a wind and let it run overnight without any finding need to adjust the time this morning. All appears good, with the bezel correctly aligned and the crown action feeling smooth. By coincidence the vintage leather strap I had ordered for it from Sydney Strap Company arrived yesterday as well. Between the drilled lugs on the O1V and quick-release spring-bars on the strap it was the quickest change ever.

So far, after only a day, I'm liking this watch, it's characterful dial and distortions from the domed crystal. Both it's weight and fit are fine. I think the vintage-look leather strap suits it well but I will mix and match a bit. 
The "Golden Glow" is due to the amount of bush-fire smoke that we have had in Canberra at the moment. (All the best to those who are experiencing the real effects of this summer's fires all across Australia).

So a big thankyou to my beautiful wife, to fedex who did their best and to Steinhart for the watch itself. And to this forum for being resposible for far to many watch purchases! ;-)


----------



## gohmdoree

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

nevenkab said:


> A month ago my better-half enquired as to what I would like for my 50th birthday ... So far, after only a day, I'm liking this watch, it's characterful dial and distortions from the domed crystal. Both it's weight and fit are fine. I think the vintage-look leather strap suits it well but I will mix and match a bit...


Congrats on an excellent choice and your O1V looks great with that strap! :-! Happy 50th as well ;-)

Enjoy and keep the wristshots comin' |>


----------



## Thunder1

Well, I thought I'd resurrect this old O1V thread. I've recently acquired a couple of 'previously loved' versions of them, and I'm very impressed to date. What do I like best about them? Well, the domed sapphire crystal provides for a seductive view of the dial face when seen from an angle..here's a pic of my O1V Black DLC showing off that affect..









And the dial face? In this case, the dark 'grey' dial works well these gold gilted hands & the 3-6-9 numeric indices..the red triangle on the bezel & the red crown tube protector both provide for just enough contrast in color to be interesting..here's a pic of my 2 O1Vs side by side..









I can strongly recommend these wrist offerings, if this kind of look appeals to one. They provide nicely constructed 42mm cases, smooth turning bezels, and quality ETA/SW movements. If one's wrist can accommodate a 53mm L2L length, then these babes are highly recommended. I'm a little surprised that we don't see more discussion on this forum about them.


----------



## Travelller

Thunder1 said:


> ... I've recently acquired a couple of 'previously loved' versions of them, and I'm very impressed to date. What do I like best about them? Well, the domed sapphire crystal provides for a seductive view of the dial face when seen from an angle... And the dial face? In this case, the dark 'grey' dial works well these gold gilted hands & the 3-6-9 numeric indices..the red triangle on the bezel & the red crown tube protector both provide for just enough contrast in color to be interesting...


Congrats!!! 👏😃 I still have & love mine - such a great watch for a great price!

Enjoy them both 😉 👊 🍻


----------



## Thunder1

Travelller said:


> Congrats!!! 👏😃 I still have & love mine - such a great watch for a great price!
> 
> Enjoy them both 😉 👊 🍻


I wonder why we don't see more discussions about them?..


----------

